#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-29
<Ubulette> seems i'm almost done with seamonkey-2.0
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey2.png
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak : ^^
<Ubulette> :)
<Zylogue> I have a question about mozilla applicaitons and the use of rsync as a backup/restore tool...basically to test for DR purposes, I rsynced my /home to my server.  I re-installed gutsy, and rsynced back.  installed tbird and then tbird would not run.  is there a better way of doing this?  is there an option in tbird to 'import' that older information?
<Zylogue> do I need to have installed and run tbird once, before rsyncing back?
<tonyyarusso> Zylogue: Thunderbird should just take your old profile dir - I just backup my .mozilla-thunderbird and paste it into new installations before the first run of TB
<tonyyarusso> so, should work
<tonyyarusso> you might want to try the -P option
<Zylogue> tonyyarusso, Thanks.  I will give the -p a try.  I'm just testing.  I want to get fully away from MS, and need to have a good backup soluiton in place.  I like hte difference between rsync for backup versus tarballs, as only the changes get moved.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: how is the new addon "installer" or download manager whatever its called
<gnomefreak> morning asac
<gnomefreak> well bad news is disabling the reply-to-list-support patch doesnt fix this. I would love to know how icedove was fixed since they dont have the patch
<gnomefreak> might have the reason
<gnomefreak> asac: it looks like the patch you applied in icedove per debian bug 381273 is not the same as our patch, here is both patches from top to line 277 is our patch and lines 281 to the end is debians (they look different to me but it might just be me
<ubotu> Debian bug 381273 in thunderbird "thunderbird: Please apply patch to allow list replies" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/381273
<gnomefreak> wth is the quilt command to use a patch added to debian/patches and debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> none of the commands im using are adding that patch
<gnomefreak> asac: if you do tbird today please take patch from debian bug 381273 and try it. it looks differnet than ours
<ubotu> Debian bug 381273 in thunderbird "thunderbird: Please apply patch to allow list replies" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/381273
<gnomefreak> oops forgot to give you the patches
<gnomefreak> here are the 2 patches on pastebin
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/229125
<tonyyarusso> Oh thank god - TB is finally going to be able to handle mailing lists?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: it used to but we will see
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: it did?  When?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: pre 2.0 final with our patch
<tonyyarusso> ah
<gnomefreak> some reason the patches failed to work after final release
<asac> gnomefreak: you can reuse the remove binonly script
<asac> Ubulette: so what would be needed to make seamonkey work with xul-1.9?
<asac> is there an upstream bug tracking this?
<asac> reply to list extension 0.3 is out btw
<asac> (maybe old news though)
<gnomefreak> asac: i know its out im waiting on email to test with new profile. asac the issue with the script is where do i run it from how do i rename package version to right version ect.
<gnomefreak> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> reply to list 3.0 seems to work here (i dont know why its crashing for the user
<gnomefreak> just replied to kubuntu-users post using it so if it worked than i guess closing that bug is a good idea but im not sure why it fails for all but me, i removed icedove and i moved ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and started clean to test it
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, heya
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, any news?
<bluekuja> for iceape?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: 64 has been built but there was another flood of packages
<gnomefreak> i havent checked since yesterday morning
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, just ping me when everything is ready
<gnomefreak> once done with email ill look
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: its done https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, is it a new upstream release?
<bluekuja> bug fix?
<gnomefreak> its security release from upstream
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ok, can you point me again to REVU link?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=438
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, added to TODO
<gnomefreak> thank you :)
<bluekuja> will be done today or tomorrow
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> thanks fine thank you for doing it
<bluekuja> np, thanks to you for it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, any news from ML side?
<bluekuja> got any response?
<gnomefreak> as soon as i figure out this nobinonly crap i will have sunbird up and ready i think
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i thought i added you already but i might have forgot, let me look and add you
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, great :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i need an email address that you want to use
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, bluekuja@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> is fine
<gnomefreak> added
<bluekuja> you rock thanks
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, will ping you when uploaded
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> im sending you an email i hope :)
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> sent it let me know if you get it and can open it tbird is giving me issues today
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, what's that?
<gnomefreak> the email i sent you, you need it to access admin for ML
<bluekuja> oh^^
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, done, uncrypted
<gnomefreak> :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, was encrypted using which key?
<bluekuja> mine?
<bluekuja> ah no, your key
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i added your key but i will resend
<gnomefreak> if needed
<bluekuja> no, it's ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> worked out
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, iceace packaging side
<bluekuja> is the as the last gutsy version?
<bluekuja> I mean you took the gutsy debian's dir
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: what do you mean?
<bluekuja> and pushed it inside new u-r
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: yes
<gnomefreak> the only thng that differs is the changelog its not really gutsys deb dir.
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i used my bzr branch as always
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes, but everything should be the same as gutsy version
<bluekuja> you cannot change stuff without documenting it
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> changelog was only thing that needed change
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i did document everything
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: the changelog should say upstream security release and the autoconf update
<bluekuja> I see
<bluekuja> new upstream release
<bluekuja> and a patch update
<gnomefreak> yes that should have been it
<bluekuja> debian/patches/99_configure.dpatch: Updated for new release
<gnomefreak> yep
<bluekuja> so those are the only changes
<bluekuja> you did
<gnomefreak> yes and the changelog
<bluekuja> yes
<gnomefreak> thats all
<bluekuja> asac: small question
<bluekuja> asac: does a gutsy-security changelog entry
<gnomefreak> its been pushed already
<bluekuja> should be in hardy too?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes, seen
<gnomefreak> i dont see an issue with it, since they were both rom same branch
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you mix debian and ubuntu changes why not gutsy and hardy
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yes
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, but gutsy-security
<bluekuja> is another repo
<bluekuja> not hardy
<bluekuja> or gutsy
<gnomefreak> its gutsy no?
<bluekuja>  Published in gutsy-updates on 2007-10-25
<bluekuja> Published in gutsy-security on 2007-10-25
<bluekuja>  Published in hardy-release on 2007-10-18
<bluekuja> Published in gutsy-release on 2007-09-13
<gnomefreak> how was it published on 2007-10-18?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, nope
<gnomefreak> if needed i can remove the gutsy-securoty changelog entry but it shouldnt cause an issue afaik
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/iceape
<bluekuja> iceape 1.1.4-1ubuntu2 is in hardy
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> since it hasnt been pushed yet that is expected im just reading your published comments above
<bluekuja> iceape (1.1.4-1ubuntu3) gutsy; urgency=low
<bluekuja> can you merge it in one entry?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: not really
<gnomefreak> ubuntu3 was never pushed
<gnomefreak> remember i wanted to get it in but it was too late (after waiting of asac to push
<bluekuja> so this should be a two-revisions upload
<gnomefreak> i guess i should have combined the changes in ubuntu3 to 1.1.5 build
<bluekuja> atm, we cannot upload it to gutsy
<gnomefreak> its not going to gutsy
<bluekuja> -1ubuntu3
<bluekuja> so, you should merge it
<gnomefreak> the changes for ubuntu3 were never pushed
<bluekuja> with the hardy entry
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> I know
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: thats what i said i should do :)
<bluekuja> but now we cannot upload
<bluekuja> as gutsy
<gnomefreak> ill fix it and revu it again
<bluekuja> great
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: those changes will never make it in gutsy
<bluekuja> yea
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you want gutsys changelog entry taken out? the -security one
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I don't see it on REVU
<bluekuja> but only on lp
<bluekuja> which is correct
<bluekuja> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/iceape-0710270320/iceape-1.1.5/debian/changelog
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, when it was uploaded to security
<bluekuja> a new entry has been created
<bluekuja> in LP
<bluekuja> so it wont appear in our changelog
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, plus
<bluekuja> as I said
<bluekuja> we should have *one* changelog's entry
<bluekuja> with every change you made
<bluekuja> plus 1ubuntu3 (never pushed)
<bluekuja> merged in it
<gnomefreak> see i did but forgot ubuntu3 wasnt pushed
<bluekuja> np :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, let me know when done
<gnomefreak> ok shouldnt be long
<bluekuja> oki
<gnomefreak> going for smoke while it buildsa
<bluekuja> fine
<asac> i have the feeling i won't get anything done while here
<asac> :(
<bluekuja> asac: :9
<bluekuja> *:)
<bluekuja> asac: did you read my small question before?
<asac> probably not :)
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> asac: should I include a gutsy-security changelog's entry
<bluekuja> inside the whole changelog?
<bluekuja> or not?
<asac> for which package/update?
<asac> iceape for hardy or what?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> iceape for hardy
<asac> look how i did it for firefox
<asac> since i merged the changes done for guts security update the changelog entry is there as well
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox/+changelog
<asac> and yes ... in that case you should include the gutsy-security changelog entries in .changes as well
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, include gutsy-security as well
<bluekuja> in the changelog
 * asac hoping that i really did that 
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i saw
<gnomefreak> not the best of timing
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, lol
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, sorry, told it too late
<bluekuja> but I wanted to ask to alex
<bluekuja> to be sure of it
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: so what would be needed to make seamonkey work with xul-1.9?
<Ubulette> <asac> is there an upstream bug tracking this?
<Ubulette> asac, 1st: fix the ftbfs in mailnews/addrbook, then see what's next :P
<bluekuja> asac: bittorrent mail sent
<bluekuja> asac: package built today
<bluekuja> off for dinner
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ill ping you when uploaded
<gnomefreak> i have to run out this afternoon sometime
<gnomefreak> asac: having fun in boston?
 * gnomefreak makes mental note to not build in debian dir
<gnomefreak> although it does grab tarball from ftp.mozilla
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: uploading to revu im assuming it should be same link you already have.) im heading out for a while
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=438 just in case. bbl
<asac> Ubulette: ok i will try to talk to some seamonkey devs about seamonkey with xulrunner and whats the idea
<asac> maybe there are blog entries about that?
<asac> Ubulette: http://wiki.mozilla.org/SeaMonkey:suiterunner
<Ubulette> yep, i've read that page. my understanding is that it's still in progress but maybe i'm wrong
<Ubulette> asac, it seems there's no more -dev in seamonkey 2
<Ubulette> nor any need for it
<Ubulette> i guess that expected as it's a task for xul
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 399233
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399233 in Phishing Protection "Phishing UI hidden by content, inconsistent with malware" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399233
<asac> Ubulette: wheneverf there are application specific components - read .idl files - there is a need for -dev
<Ubulette> there's no such thing in dist
<Ubulette> just usr/bin and usr/lib
<Ubulette> no include/idl anywhere in dist
<asac> hmmm ... are there no .idl files in mailnews/ hierarcdhy?
<asac> otherwise you cannot write any mailnews specific extensions
<Ubulette> hmm, i mean, in debian/tmp
<Ubulette> dist has them
<asac> same for thunderbird ... without the mail/ specific idls you won't be able to build engigmail for instance
<asac> yeah ... but thats a bug in the build system then
<Ubulette> why not use xulrunner-1.9-dev ?
<asac> why? because those are no toolkit componentes?
<asac> just think about thunderbird as an independent application ... the fact that it resides in the same CVS doesn't make a difference
<asac> so xulrunner doesn't know anything about mail/
<Ubulette> seamonkey 2 is just a xul app according to suiterunner specs
<asac> nor about browser/ ... and all other application specific things
<asac> Ubulette: yes ...but that doesn't make a difference ... a xul app can stil have interfaces to extend the application itself
<asac> evenmike understood this at some point :)
<asac> so being a xul app doesn't conflictwith being extensible through native components ... and those might even want to provide -dev package as well ... and so on and on
<Ubulette> he said: "It is recommended that you use libxul-dev instead, if possible."
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I'm going to read then I move to sleep, I'll take care of it tomorrow
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, gonna ping you when I start doing it
<Ubulette> bluekuja, you're in italy right ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yes
<Ubulette> it's early to go to bed :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, lol, as I said I'm going to read my new python book
<bluekuja> before sleeping
<Ubulette> i usually fall asleep after half of page of such books ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I read something like 20-30 pages
<bluekuja> per night
<bluekuja> it's a huge book
<bluekuja> ^^
<Ubulette> what's your goal ? be a python guru and work for canonical ? :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I love python language and would start to develop my own application
<bluekuja> plus tons of packages are not python-related
<bluekuja> so having a good base of python will help me
<Ubulette> oh, ok. good luck then :)
<bluekuja> *are
<bluekuja> (why I added that "the"?)
<Ubulette> (so far, i haven't been convinced by python at all)
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, also on evening I get pretty tired, usually with headaches
<bluekuja> cause crash with motorbike
<bluekuja> it keeps stressing my mind
<bluekuja> but that's normal
<Ubulette> oh, take some rest then
<bluekuja> yes, I hope to get a clear mind again
<bluekuja> but It will take time
<bluekuja> ok, fine, cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> take care
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ty im gone for the day as well
<gnomefreak> have a good night
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what was your question this morning for sm2 ?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Ubulette> <gnomefreak> Ubulette: how is the new addon "installer" or download manager whatever its called
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<gnomefreak> the tools>addons> install
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it should be totally differnet than 1.1.x series
<gnomefreak> and should work :)
<Ubulette> same as ff3
<gnomefreak> good its fixed than
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: when is 2.0 ready to build for personal use?
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/SeaMonkey2-Add-ons.png
<Ubulette> soon
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it's usable now
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ppa is on sync, sm2 is building on both arch
 * gnomefreak building it atm
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> not sure why fails but i will
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Unprintable exception DebianError: dict={'_preformatted_string': None}, fmt='A Debian packaging error occurred: %(message)s', error=KeyError('message',)
<Ubulette> bad dir
<Ubulette> what are you building ?
<gnomefreak> todays seamonkey build
<gnomefreak> maybe renaming dir?
<Ubulette> you mean, from my branch ?
<gnomefreak> your branch todays tarball
<Ubulette> stop
<Ubulette> it's not uptodate
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt give me that error
<gnomefreak> that error is mainly when in wrong dir trying to build
<gnomefreak> that much i remember i didnt think renaming dir would cause this though
<gnomefreak> and i didnt rename it it seems
<Ubulette> pushed
<gnomefreak> its MT branch
<gnomefreak> is it MT branch you pushed to?
<Ubulette> no, mine
<Ubulette> well, it's the same
<Ubulette> i've subscribed mt to my branch
<Ubulette> #119
<Ubulette> hm, no, i'm author but i pushed in mt tree
<Ubulette> doesn't matter
<Ubulette> ppa is done for hardy
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> building for gutsy now
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, does it work for you ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i guess todays tarball cant be used
<gnomefreak> configure: error: system NSPR does not support PR_STATIC_ASSERT
<Ubulette> you just need a better nspr
<Ubulette> ie a 4.7.*, not 4.6
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-30
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d | 4.7.0~cvs20070828t1830-0ubuntu1~mt1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<Ubulette> this one is old but good enough
<gnomefreak> sure? i can always disable that :)
<Ubulette> i'm sure
<Ubulette> that's what i've been using for more than 6 months (both nss and nspr)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ubulette> i even used that for seamonkey 1.1.*
<gnomefreak> dont we use the same version?
<gnomefreak> i mean without the date and time
<Ubulette> for ?
<gnomefreak> gutsy/hardy
<gnomefreak> 4.7.
<Ubulette> no, it's still 4.6
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d | 4.7.0~cvs20071024t1332+bbot-1 | http://www.sofaraway.org firefox-minefield/ Packages
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d | 4.7.0~cvs20070828t1830-0ubuntu1~mt1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d |    4.6.7-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> oh i thought we pushed them with xulrunner
<Ubulette> no, asac got nervous and removed system-nspr/nss for gutsy
<gnomefreak> lol
<Ubulette> so gutsy has cvs but bundled into xul
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> are you compiling or using my ppa ?
<gnomefreak> building
<gnomefreak> i want to get familar with it
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> there's almost nothing left from iceape ;)
<gnomefreak> more practice the better
<gnomefreak> i saw that
<gnomefreak> still want the go button default
<gnomefreak> so when you type ww.bleh.com it doesnt search it goes right to it
<gnomefreak> www*
<gnomefreak> that was one thing that pissed me off. thats why the 82_ubuntu_prefs
<gnomefreak> patch was there
<Ubulette> oh, damn, i forgot to remove something in seamonkey-2.0-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> too late
<Ubulette> i thought i did :p
<gnomefreak> how the hell does that remind you
<gnomefreak> lol
 * gnomefreak needs to learn merges
<gnomefreak> maybe later this week or next week
<Ubulette> in fact i did remove that stuff so all is good :)
<Ubulette> chatzilla is not working
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: hey! :D
<gnomefreak> hello ;)
 * gnomefreak is sleeping
<gnomefreak> there is somethig im missing but ill look at it again later. im heading upstrais for coffee bbl
<bluekuja> hi
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> hi
<bluekuja> heya asac
<asac> bbl
<bluekuja> oki
<gnomefre1k> Ubulette: i only have a minute or 2 before pain meds kick in but yesterdays tarball seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071029t1846.orig.tar.gz fails to build
<gnomefre1k> Ubulette: the error i was getting is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/230559 they seem to be all certificate (cert) errors
<gnomefreak> gonna try your date/time see if it builds
<asac> ok lunch here
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, your nss is too old (too)
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> i installed yours
<Ubulette> which one ?
<gnomefreak> ii  libnss3-0d     3.12.0~cvs2007 Network Security Service libraries
<gnomefreak> ii  libnss3-dev    3.12.0~cvs2007 Development files for the Network Security S
<Ubulette> ok good
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt need the dev branch
<Ubulette> well, you should. dev is post a8 (ie a9pre) and tarball for sm2 is very fresh (so post a8 too)
<Ubulette> that matches upstream reqs
<gnomefreak> so i should use nss nad nspr -dev branches?
<Ubulette> just look at the tags in mozilla/client.mk
<gnomefreak> your gonna have to forgive me i just woke up and i have a meeting im preparing for in under 15 minutes
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20071016
<Ubulette> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA_2
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> ok ill install them (are they on ppa by chance?
<Ubulette> the one in mt ppa should be ok
<Ubulette> ones
<gnomefreak> those are what i have
<Ubulette> in my chroot, i used:
<Ubulette> libnspr4-0d | 4.7.0~cvs20070828t1830-0ubuntu1~mt1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> thats what i have
<Ubulette> libnss3-0d | 3.12.0~cvs20071012t0909-0ubuntu1~mt1~fta3 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> i think
<gnomefreak> or not
<Ubulette> oh, the later is in my own ppa
<gnomefreak> yours is newer
<gnomefreak> 3.12.0~cvs20070827t2
<Ubulette> too old
<Ubulette> sorry :)
<gnomefreak> ok please leave me links to the right packages my lawyer is about to call
<gnomefreak> ill get to it in ~ an hour
<Ubulette> ever you take the one in my ppa, or you build from my nss.head branch
<Ubulette> i've stopped to build nss in mt/ppa because asac asked me to keep this ppa as close to a8 as possible
<asac> I did? ... i just would like the ones in ppa not to be ahead of xul-trunk tags
<asac> maybe i should write a wiki page on what is good for where :)
<Ubulette> well, you also dropped versions in build deps so it makes things difficult when you don't know the details
<asac> you mean to find the right buld depend branch for some xul source?
<Ubulette> asac, not ahead of xul a8 means ftbfs for xul a9pre & sm2
<asac> Ubulette: i said:
<asac>  i just would like the ones in ppa not to be ahead of xul-trunk tags
<asac> so the ppa one should be as new as needed to build latest xul trunk ... but not newser
<Ubulette> you also said you wanted the ppa not too far from gutsy
<Ubulette> for nss/nsrp
<asac> xul trunk tags are the ones that are in client.mk from the current trunk checkout
<asac> hmmm
<Ubulette> well, i don't care the limitation. we'll never agree here so I no longer touch this ppa for anything needing fresher nss
<Ubulette> i use my ppa for all that
<Ubulette> but it's full now so i'm stuck
<asac> full?
<Ubulette> mine is over 1G
<Ubulette> i didn't get errors yet but I guess i will if i push something
<asac> i will try to fix that as soon as i get a grib on someone in charge here
<asac> for me lp is currently down from here
<Ubulette> i've been told to ask a question on lp, i did
<asac> ok ... if they don't help you ... let me know
<Ubulette> no answer so far
<asac> well ... let me know if you didn't get an answer today ... or of course if you got a negative archive.
<asac> but i think it you tell cprov that you provide preview packages for the mozillateam it shouldn't be a problem
<asac> unless of course if ppa currently cannot adjust quota
<asac> LP is dead here
<Ubulette> no problem here
<Ubulette> asac, how is UDS ?
<Ubulette> i've tried to listen to the icecast feeds, noway
<Ubulette> quality is awful
<Ubulette> i can barely hear a full sentence
<asac> yesterady?
<Ubulette> today
<asac> hmmm ... which session?
<Ubulette> all
<Ubulette> yours included
<asac> thats bad ... we actually moved the power adapters down under the tables because yesterady there apparently was bad interference
<Ubulette> try from where you are. you'll see.. well, hear, well, not hear.. a thing ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> unfortunately my sound doesn't work since my laptop has ubuntu on it :)
<Ubulette> no sound on ubuntu ? file a bug :)
<Ubulette> ask someone else
<asac> let me first verify my claim :)
<asac> now my sound preferences dialog hangs :(
<asac> i assume its compiz fault ;) ... the universal scapegoat
<asac> anyway ... UDS is more or less good for me ... only thing is that i don'tget anything done that is unrelated to discussion
<asac> i think tonight i will finally try to work from my hotel room
<Ubulette> are you in now ?
<asac> nope
<asac> sitting in a conference room where i can at least try to process bugs
<asac> but LP is down :(
<Ubulette> it's not. maybe you're filtered
<asac> i think this connection is just too sucky
<asac> happy enough being able to use this irssi client at home
<asac> but it has massive lag
<asac> according to admins we have huge package loss ... so probably there is a physical problem on the landline from the conference location
<Ubulette> you mean "huge *packet* loss" right ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> right
<asac> though its the same ;)
<Ubulette> i'l listening to something right now. far better than before but still worse than any conf call i've ever done
<Ubulette> and i do a lot
<asac> yeah ... its strange ... maybe don't use listen only?
<Ubulette> i'm not using sip, but icecast
<asac> Ubulette: you know how it works? ... you have to install gobby and then you can add comments and edit the spec that is getting developed
<Ubulette> I just wanted to listen (and watch) a bit
<asac> yeah ... but if you open gobby you can see how the type into the document what they discuss ... so might be helpful to get a clue on whats going on
<asac> s/the type/they type/
<Ubulette> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/hunsaker-b.ogg.m3u    this one is awful
<asac> no sound :(
<asac> thats the platform room
<asac> is it about initramfs or apt authentication?
<asac> @time boston
<asac> @time new_your
<asac> @time new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 30 2007, 15:51:31 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 16 hours 8 minutes
<asac> Ubulette: you packaged intlclock?
<asac> someone asked about a package here
<Ubulette> I just fixed it
<asac> but now i don't remember who it was
<Ubulette> it's in my ppa
<asac> yes i see this ... thats why i asked
<asac> Ubulette: so why is it 1 gig already ... are the superseeded binaries still in ppa or what?
<Ubulette> mostly the -dbg packages i guess
<Ubulette> look at sm2 dbg for hardy and gutsy
<Ubulette> size is very different
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<asac> http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/10/30/1742258.shtml
<Ubulette> it's everywhere
<Ubulette> tons of blogs at talking about that for days/weeks
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> ff3 shows a blank page
<asac> for the slashdot thing?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> sm2 is ok
<asac> at least a8 works
<Ubulette> a few things are not working in sm2
<Ubulette> problem is i don't know what to expect
<Ubulette> it's a1pre :P
<asac> yeah ... i just join #seamonkey @ irc.mozilla.org and ping kairo now
<Ubulette> asac, make install seems seriously broken
<Ubulette> no idl/.h
<Ubulette> wallet is not installed
<asac> yeah ... currently talking about this
<asac> ( well not exactly about this issue, but about the general mess)
<Ubulette> and ?
<Ubulette> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/137993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137993 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer unnecessarily depends on gecko browsers" [Low,Incomplete]
<asac> yeah i somewhere read about that ... i guess it was in motu
<Ubulette> you're mentioned in there
<asac> i don't like the idea to make it a recommends
<asac> it should depend on xulrunner-1.9 as well
<asac> ok so everything might fall apart
<asac> someone claimed taht ffox 3.0 has been pushed back to Q2
<asac> which would be soooo scary
<asac> http://www.hirsch.sth.ac.at/~robert/thebot-logs/
<asac> there the logs about seamonkey will appear eventually
<asac> to summarize: there is a _lot_ to do and they are definitly still pre alpha
<asac> but from what i understood its just a lack of resources
<asac> mostly its about downloadmanager and fixing the use of some internal api elements
<asac> as well as migrating mailnews to use the toolkit ... which appears to be the most tedious task to me
<asac> but mailnews migration to toolkit is needed for tbird as well ... so there might be non-seamonkey folks working on this as well
<asac> tch is practically identical to the last one, just synced with the
<Ubulette> what about sm/tb with libxul ?
<asac> yes ...thats what i talked about above
<asac> and apparently they have to away fro moving nsISupportsArray ... ffoxdid that by unsafe casts, but apparently seamonkey devs want a cleaner solution
<asac> but they admitted if everything else is sorted out they would accept that dirty solution to finish stuff
<asac> there have been a bunch of bugs mentioned in discussion ... but lets wait till it pops up in bot-log so we can take a look
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> anyway ... maybe good to know that http://wiki.mozilla.org/SeaMonkey:suiterunner buglist is officially outdated and unmaintained ;)
<Ubulette> it's mentioned iirc
<asac> yeah ... might be ... i always just scrolled down so i might have missed it
 * asac out for a smoke ... getting some coffee and while trunk suite checks-out
 * asac  back
<asac> Ubulette: how do i checkout suite?
<asac> with MOZ_CO_PROJECT=suite my suite/ directory is completely empty
<Ubulette> use mozclient
<asac> lol
<asac> i mean it should work
<Ubulette> for me, it does
<Ubulette> make -f $(MOZ_CLIENT) checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=suite $(DEBIAN_MOZ_CO_TAG)
<asac> yeah ... for me it doesn't ... maybe its currently borken?
<Ubulette> mozclient is fine
<Ubulette> asac, what's this touch .autoreg ? is it really useful ?
<asac> it trigger the reregistration of xpcom componentes ... but i think its not needed in recent versiones anymore
<Ubulette> i figured that too as in iceape, it's in all postinst/postrm
<asac> Ubulette: iceape still has no real extensionmanager ... so its indeeed needed there
<Ubulette_> asac, http://home.kairo.at/blog/2007-10/goals_for_seamonkey_2_my_view
<asac> Ubulette_: you have an url to a current orig.tar.gz for suiterunner?
<asac> i simple cannot get it out of CVS ... maybe client.mk broke today ... or maybe i am just too dump
<Ubulette_> current as of today or the one i've used for my branch ?
<asac> current would be good
<asac> does it still have CVS/ directory=
<asac> ?
<asac> (i want to work on upstream branch ... so no packaging needed for now)
<Ubulette_> i exclude it in mozclient, do you want it ?
<Ubulette_> i guess so
<Ubulette_> ok, redoing with cvs
<Ubulette_> hold on.
<asac> yeah would be great
<asac> if not ... any tarball is better than none :)
<asac> so i can at least take alook
<Ubulette> i'm trying to use places in sm2
<Ubulette> i have some nasty errors in the console in my latest build
<Ubulette> wallet seems borked
<Ubulette> or missing
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 47275288 Oct 30 23:16 seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071030t1326.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> much bigger with cvs in
<asac> yeah ... where can i grab the CVS thing?
<Ubulette> still pushing to my site
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 398718
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 398718 in Security: PSM "Better explanatory text for SSL error pages" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398718
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071030t1326.orig.tar.gz
<asac> de rien?
<asac>  \o/ 200k ;)
<asac> thats a record for here
<asac> but actually i am one of the last ones sitting here i guess
<asac> oh no ... now its just 23k
<Ubulette> "de rien" :) you wanted to try some french ?
<Ubulette> asac, (btw, that was my line)
<asac> yea
<asac> is that the correct spelling/meaing=
<Ubulette> you said "you're welcome"
<Ubulette> you should have said "merci"
<Ubulette> = thanks
<asac> ah right :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> how obvoius
<Ubulette> but spelling was right
<asac> good ... at least i didn't mess that one up
<asac> Bug 135110
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135110 in firefox "[gutsy] firefox freezes with google toolbar enabled when you attemp to open more than two windows" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135110
<asac> i wonder if this might be related to mozilla-five-home?
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/FFToolbar-Group-Bugs/browse_thread/thread/d32b039cb2f92ff5?hl=en
<asac> damn .. i get bumped out here ... somehow this conference room is needed for a party tonight
<asac> lets hope the inet works on hotel room
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> damn
<Ubulette> g++-4.2  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -g -Wall -O2 -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -O -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-h,libsuite.so -o libsuite.so  nsSuiteModule.o     -lpthread -Wl,--as-needed  -Wl,-rpath-link,../../dist/bin  -Wl,--whole-archive ../profile/libsu
<Ubulette> iteprofile_s.a ../profile/migration/src/libsuitemigration_s.a ../browser/src/libsuitebrowser_s.a  -Wl,--no-whole-archive -L../../dist/bin -L../../dist/lib -lgkgfx -L../../dist/lib -lunicharutil_external_s ../../dist/../modules/libreg/src/libmozreg_s.a -L../../dist/bin -lmozjs ../../dist/lib/libxpcomglue_s.a -L../../dist/bin -lxpcom -lxpcom_core  -L../../dist/bin -L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl
<Ubulette>   -Wl,--version-script -Wl,../../build/unix/gnu-ld-scripts/components-version-script -Wl,-Bsymbolic -ldl -lm
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.18 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf-strtab.c:197
<Ubulette> ...
<Ubulette> just warnings but..hm, weird ones
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: the dev packages for nss-dev -0d and nspr-dev -0d worked
<gnomefreak> but it should work on versions we have in repos are we pushing the -dev branches to hardy?
<Ubulette> in mt repo, they are too old for xul a9pre and sm2
<Ubulette> nss cvs in hardy is fine for me but not for asac
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> here i am :)
<Ubulette> problem is we're not sure moz guys will release it before hardy is out
<asac>  \o/
<Ubulette> asac, back in your hotel ?
<gnomefreak> asac: what was the fear in pushing nss nspr to gutsy and hardy
<asac> in the room ... yes
<Ubulette> no fiesta ?
<asac> hehe ... well ... i guess i will go and have something to eat soon
<gnomefreak> UDS is one big party
<asac> but not nowyet
<asac> well ... not in the U.S. :)
<asac> they ID you even though you look like 40 just to get cigarettes
<gnomefreak> asac: they stopped iding me
<asac> its soooo ridiculous :)
<gnomefreak> its the accent most likely
<gnomefreak> asac: or you look that young
<asac> well ... i got them once without ... then i should show it ... but i asked him ... "hey ... don't be a bot ... look at me" ... then he laughed and said ... ok
<gnomefreak> rule is anyone looks <30 show id
<asac> yeah ... i am 30 ... so maybe thats it ... but they even ided ogra ... who really looks more like 50
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> getting abearin bars wasn't a problem for me ... though getting cigarettes in supermarket
<asac> they are just botty
<asac> probably had bad experience with old looking "agent underage"
<gnomefreak> possibly
<asac> Ubulette: which arch is this build issue above from?
<Ubulette> i386
<gnomefreak> brb something is wrong with my irssi config
<asac> really ... ok ... i now read that its just w arning ... i saw similar things that failed in the past thats why i asked
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you didnt get dh_install: seamonkey-2.0-chatzilla missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0*/chrome/icons/default/chatzilla-window.xpm), aborting
<gnomefreak> make: *** [binary-install/seamonkey-2.0-chatzilla] Error 1
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> that tells me what you said before that chatzilla doesnt work
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> IMHO lets build chatzilla as a stand alone and remove binaries from seamonkey
<gnomefreak> im sure fixing this error in chatzilla.install should be easy but do we really want to build it with seamoneky, firefox
<Ubulette> yep, i wanted to do that when it's built with libxul
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534/ ... those are candidates that need to be fixed in mailnews befor libxul
<gnomefreak> asac: you agree?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what is the last commit in bzr ?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure ... imo we should provide whatever seamonkey devs want to provide
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: 119 afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise we end up removing everything because for mail we have tbird, for browser we have firefox ... and so on :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> so if they still support it for suite ... we should package it
<asac> anyway we should not add _more_ components like calendar
<gnomefreak> no sunbird is fine
<gnomefreak> btw i have to figure out how to run the script and version sunbird since everything else is done and tested
<asac> 0.7?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, strange, how did you build ?
<gnomefreak> i think thursday ill look at it (what dir to run it in ect
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A' .
<asac> gnomefreak: which script?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette:
<gnomefreak> binonly
<gnomefreak> nobinonly maybe the name
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: ah ... yeah ... just run it in top-level dir (aka inside the mozilla/ dir)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: maybe bzr doesnt gen that file (would be weird)
<asac> just like the remove.nonfree.sh from iceape
 * gnomefreak never had to run remove.nonfree.sh before afaik
<gnomefreak> but i will look at it in a day or 2
<asac> really? ... well ... its simple ... cd to/top/level/mozilla
<gnomefreak> i have court tomorrow if i get done early ill work on it tomorrow
<asac> sh /path/to/remove.binonly.sh
<gnomefreak> and than repack tarball or doe sscript do that?
<gnomefreak> does
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... you have to tar it up afterwards ... so
<gnomefreak> thats easy enough
<asac> tar xjf /path/to/sunbird.tar.bz2
<asac> cd mozilla
<asac> sh /path/to/remove.binonly.sh
<asac> cd ..
<asac> and so on
<gnomefreak> ok run script that tar it up
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> than build again
<gnomefreak> should have it ready before friday than
<asac> good ... did you pushb the bzr branch somewhere?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes mine iirc
<asac> i think or ppa you could even push withbinonly tarball ... nobody would really care about that
<asac> gnomefreak: so its 0.7, right?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> does lignthing still work light a charme in tbird?
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<gnomefreak> asac: so far no issues
 * gnomefreak hasnt had more than a couple of hours testing for it so far
<asac> gnomefreak: so it was as simple as just bumping the changelog versionb?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im not sure why that error other than bzr doesnt make a tmp dir afaik
<asac> (and updating th configure patch)
<gnomefreak> asac: and running autoconf
<gnomefreak> yes really simple merge
<asac> rock
<gnomefreak> but its got added fetures so we cant push to gutsy without a backport
<asac> gnomefreak: did your old calendar work well after upgrading?
<gnomefreak> and if needed it can be done
<asac> gnomefreak: we usually don't want to push to gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i didnt see the bug about it removing icals
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you don't have debian/tmp ?
<asac> just to ppa or backports ... to provide backports ... but since we usually don't use backports we should stick with ppa for now
 * gnomefreak planned on gutsy ppa version of sunbird once its done
<asac> yeah go ahead
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: give me a sec but i dont rmemeber bzr making one
<asac> oh fuck
<Ubulette> bzr has nothing to do with that
<asac> my /home is really full here
<gnomefreak> there is no /tmp in top level
<asac> i guess seamonkey wsill not finish that way
 * asac hates his laptop
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/230839
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, no in top level. in debia/tmp
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: there isnt one in debian eitehr
<Ubulette> eh
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/230841
<gnomefreak> thats ls -a in debian
<Ubulette> it's not installed at all
<gnomefreak> whats not?
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> the remove.nonfree script should be replaced with remove.binonly ... unless mozclient does that now
<Ubulette> that's the bzr dir, show me build-area
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> but even in that case it would be beneficial to keep the file in itso its more or less self maintained
<Ubulette> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/seamonkey-2.0/work/seamonkey-2.0.dev/debian$ ls -a
<gnomefreak> i found it
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> inside is usr
<gnomefreak> dh_install: seamonkey-2.0-chatzilla missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0*/chrome/icons/default/chatzilla-window.xpm)
<gnomefreak> thats for me
<Ubulette> how come it builds for me and ppa but not for you ?
<asac> looks a bit like upstream removed that (old) icon recently?
<gnomefreak> nothing in default for chatzilla
<asac> hmmm not if you use the same orig as Ubulette though
<gnomefreak> this is the 29ths tarball
<gnomefreak> no i used mozclient to build
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if you post your tarball somewhere i will try it
<gnomefreak> maybe bad tarball but damn you would think it would fail earlier than it did
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1535/
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071026t1846.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> if you rebuild, just pull my branch. i'm at #121
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... the icon above is an old hopefully unused icon .. so maybe they dropped in the last few daays
<asac> Ubulette: is it 3 or 6 GB that a debug build needs ... i can't remember because i usually don't need to care :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it builds with both "bzr bd --merge --dont-purge" and "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc"
<Ubulette> asac, you mean the size of the build-area post build ?
<asac> hmmm ... no i mean the mozilla/ treee ... e.g without make install
<asac> nevermind ... i guess the 5gb i have spare now should be sufficient
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: thats why
<Ubulette> 2.5G for sm2, 290M in dist
<gnomefreak> your tarball isnt same version
<asac> oh cool
<gnomefreak> i guess i can pull that out of .install
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, should not make a difference
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: if they changed it it would
<gnomefreak> i built using 29th
<asac> ok lets see according to some people latest bzr head of bzr has improved performance of 100 fold now :)
<asac> they say its easy to use bzr for whole openoffice
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: safe to remove that link?
<asac> so it shouold work for mozill afinally
<gnomefreak> wth does oo.o and bzr have to do with eachother
<Ubulette> tar ztvf ../tarballs/seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071030t1326.orig.tar.gz | grep chatzilla-window.xpm
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- fta/fta        6950 2006-06-29 13:00 seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a1~cvs20071030t1326/suite/branding/icons/gtk/chatzilla-window.xpm
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- fta/fta        2160 2004-10-25 01:04 seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a1~cvs20071030t1326/extensions/irc/xpi/resources/chatzilla-window.xpm
<Ubulette> it's still there today
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> Ubulette: maybe its not installed anymore?
<asac> during make install?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: do you have it in debian/tmp.....
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> i'll update my tarball then
<asac> 29 October 2007 - 0.92rc1 released
<asac> The first release candidate of bzr 0.92 has been released. Many changes, including bug fixes, performance improvements, and a new experimental repository format. download now
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, sure. using seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a1~cvs20071026t1846.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: its in repos assuming you mean bzr package
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what about 29/30?
<asac> no ... i mean latest bzr development head
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> (its probably not yet in repo  ... maybe hardy)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, haven't tried yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-31
<asac> @time new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 30 2007, 20:00:11 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 11 hours 59 minutes
<gnomefreak> make install is ran from mozconfig?
<gnomefreak> its about 8pm
 * gnomefreak on ny time
<Ubulette> [Sun 23:56] <Ubulette> mozilla bug 351715
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 351715 in ChatZilla "Build Chatzilla as extension for suiterunner (toolkit/ style seamonkey)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351715
<asac> yeah ... not sure if taht the time here ... but i think it is
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> your only a few hours north of ny
<gnomefreak> maybe 2 states
<gnomefreak> afaik mozconfig only worries about configuring not installing correct?
<gnomefreak> yay house is on tonight
<gnomefreak> btw also -dbg package would help for seamonkey or iceape
<Ubulette> it's there
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, just build with my tarball, i'll bump tomorrow
<Ubulette> tired today
<gnomefreak> ok will try 26th as its late here as well
<Ubulette> remember to pull 1st
<gnomefreak> why did you change the changelog back to 20071026?
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> I didn't
<gnomefreak> i looked today and you set it to 20071029
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> unless i did but i thought i made new entry for that reason
<Ubulette> noway, i use the same tarball since day 1
<gnomefreak> pulling now
<gnomefreak> lol what did you do   - update debian/seamonkey-2.0-chatzilla.install?
<gnomefreak> i was using 119 revision
<Ubulette> read
<gnomefreak> that is in 120
<Ubulette> it's not the icon
<gnomefreak> oh thats it
<gnomefreak> components/chatzilla-service.js
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> yeah i know thats not icon
<gnomefreak> ill let you know in morning if it builds (it should)
<gnomefreak> or maybe not in morning
<gnomefreak> i have to leave here around 7am
<Ubulette> it should build fine
<Ubulette> (unless you're doomed)
<gnomefreak> always am
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ubulette> but a few things are not working for me
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> a few things are not working in sm2
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> problem is i don't know what to expect
<Ubulette> no previous reference with sm2
<Ubulette> at least the browser seems ok
<asac> Ubulette: what doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> just chatzilla?
<Ubulette> chatzilla, but new tarball may improve that
<Ubulette> address book / new card failed yesterday but now it seems better, no idea why
<Ubulette> (i just added with-places)
<Ubulette> wallet shows errors in the console
<Ubulette> and other messages in there too
<Ubulette> still no news for my ppa quota
<asac> Ubulette: somehow our ppa guy has been off the whole day
<asac> no idea ... maybe he is travelling here atm
<Ubulette> it seems google gears is open source
<asac> never herad of that before
<asac> something that should be done by mt?
<Ubulette> i mentioned that realier
<Ubulette> it is used to do offline stuff, useful for apps like gmail / google reader
<Ubulette> so seems good for ff and webrunner (now prism) for laptops
<asac> looks good
<asac> Google Gears is open source software, licensed under the New BSD license.
<Ubulette> i'm waiting for the next webrunner to update everything to prism
<Ubulette> feel free to do google gears, i'm not equiped to to test it anyway
<asac> ok going to eat ... maybe i will not get back ... depending on who i meet on my way :)
<Ubulette> enjoy
<Ubulette> don't end up in jail ;)
<Ubulette> bed time for me
<Ubulette> 'night all
<Ubulette> asac, Firefox 2.0.0.9 Beta is available
<gnomefreak> working on python support for irssi atm
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: that was a GSoC project at one point, wasn't it?
<Ubulette> hmm, ff 2009 will be released thursday (2 days). it's short
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: anything come out of that?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: not really there is a unmaintained irssi-python im working on
<gnomefreak> see -ops for more details ;)
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> sorry ... there was no chance to get my system again ... my roomate was already asleep when i came back from dinner :)
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... i will take a look, but i don't think that we will roll updates for it.
<asac> ola
<Jazzva> ola, asac
<Jazzva> How's the UDS going on :)?
<asac> fine :) ... unfortunately i get nothing else done because of that
<Jazzva> Oh... I'm sure you'll catch up after :)...
<asac> Jazzva: so .. i guess time has come where there are plenty of oppertunity to do MOTU related stuff
<asac> like merges.ubuntu.com
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> asac: Guess so :)...
<asac> there should be a bunch of low hanging fruits ... if you want to do some let me know :)
<Jazzva> I didn't know about that site :)
<asac> yeah ... if you do 30 merges you can probably directly become motu :)
<Jazzva> *lol*
<asac> well ... maybe not if you only pick the green ones which should be fairly easy todo
<asac> the ones in orange might be tempting for someone like you ... who knows how to code et al :)
<Jazzva> Well, I guess I could do a few for start :)...
<Jazzva> Make that "try to do"
<Jazzva> So, I should just download the Ubuntu package, the new Debian and then to see what needs to stay and what needs to go from Ubuntu one?
<asac> well ... if you click on a package you get a basic instruction
<asac> there is also a documentation in wiki
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll take a look today :).
<asac> great
<asac> the procedure is usually to ask the one who previously has done the merge if he is ok if you do it
<asac> but for now practice without asking ... most core devs are probably happy to give away merges :)
<asac> unless they have a strong affection for some package
<Jazzva> Mhm... I see.
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm off to study a bit :). asac, I'll take a look at MoM in the evening.
<asac> Jazzva: good
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, why wont you/we push ff 2009 ? users usually request the last version, even if there's no real benefit.
<norsetto> ping ubulette
<Ubulette> pong
<asac> Ubulette: updating gutsy without advisory is not within the bounds of our already pretty much bend policy for stable releases
<asac> (our as in ubuntu ... not mt)
<asac> its already a luxury that we are allowed to upload new upstream versions to security ... usually we just allow minimal patches to go in
<asac> (which is sane for various reasons)
<norsetto> hi ubulette, quick one: what will it be the plugin dir for xulrunner-1.9 in hardy?
<Ubulette> so far, it's in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a*/plugins/
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... but that won't work ... though we already introduced /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9-plugins/ in bzr?
<asac> s/though/thought/
<Ubulette> norsetto, but it's bad to hardcode that path
<Ubulette> asac, i did extensions, not plugins
<asac> ah right ... we should definitly do that for plugins
<norsetto> Ubulette: well, I need a path for my links file
<asac> norsetto: have you tried /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<asac> ?
<norsetto> asac: yes, that the "mother" home
<asac> does that work? ... i think it was broken for ffox 2
<asac> but from what i know its mozillas idea that that directory is looked at as well ...
<Ubulette> norsetto, what are you trying to achieve ?
<asac> Ubulette: he wants to make a plugin package work with xulrunner
<norsetto> asac: yes, it works, I have all the .so and .xpt in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and symlinks from (for instance) /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<asac> norsetto: no i ment ... does it work for firefox 3.0 to just put it into that dir?
<Ubulette> norsetto, do you need a hard path or is a lookup ok ?
<asac> (which it apparently doesn't as otherwise you wouldn't complain aboutit)
<asac> Ubulette: packages alwaays need a hard path
<asac> at least one per gecko branch imo
<Ubulette> then we need to patch like for extensions
<asac> right ... so how is the extensions path called atm?
<Ubulette> i can do that for hardy but what about gutsy ?
<Ubulette> asac, it's just a link in fact
<asac> Ubulette: we can do that on next update
<asac> Ubulette: not sure if we want to take latest from .dev or do that on release branch though
<norsetto> asac: so far I have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, /usr/lib/iceape/plugins/ and /usr/lib/midbrowser/plugins/ and it works with firefox | iceape-browser | epiphany-browser | galeon | midbrowser
<Ubulette> asac, rules:  dh_link usr/lib/xulrunner-addons  $(DEBIAN_XUL_DIR)/extensions
<asac> Ubulette: my idea was to use /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions and /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ ... or we could really ask plugin providers to do a wrap-extension for that
<Ubulette> too bad
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i don't question that its easy ... like just adding a link
<Ubulette> addon = extension in the mozilla jargon
<asac> Ubulette: right ... i don't think we want to add a new hierarchy level
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... but plugins will be managed in addon manager in firefox 3.0 :)
<asac> addons = extensions + themes + langpacks + plugins
<Ubulette> they are already
<asac> which is why i would like all in that xulrunner-addons dir
<Ubulette> but some will remain as of ff2
<asac> maybe we can try to use a plugin-extension package ... for gecko-mediaplayer?
<norsetto> asac: I'm open to any idea
<asac> just to see how it works? ... benjamin said the only point for not doing that would be that the new addons manager might display those twice: 1st under extensions  and 2nd under plugins ... don't know if that is a bad thing though ... and we still have plenty of time to revert that at some point
<asac> Ubulette: what do you think?
<Ubulette> maybe even more than twice.
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> twice for xul and twice for ff3
<Ubulette> not now as we don't use the two paths at once but it was the plan
<asac> Ubulette: thats what i don't undertstand ... if they share the same dir they would be only installed in xulrunner OR firefox dir
<asac> right ... but if we share the two paths extensions should only install in ONE of the two
<Ubulette> so far, ff3 doesnt use the xul path as moz don't recommend it
<Ubulette> we may have xul addons not suitable for ff3, and vice versa
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... the vice versa case whould already be covered properly
<asac> the other case i agree
<Ubulette> venkman & dom-inspector are suitable for ff,xul,prism,...
<Ubulette> but some other addons are ff3 only, or tb3 only, etc..
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... i think its fine to not share the -addons dir
<asac> Ubulette: those shouldn't be build in xulrunner imo ... but in the application itself
<asac> but if we don't share the application dir we can just make the applications link to the ones they support in the xulrunner-addons dir
<asac> ok i think we agree that we don't share the addons dir, right?
<asac> so now the question is if we want to provide a static plugins dir ... e.g. outside the pkglibdir ...which could then be used by plugins
<Ubulette> that's what i've done. venkman is really in xul, and ff3 just links to it
<asac> Ubulette: right ... thats good
<asac> so do we want static plugin dirs for xul (which is then shared by all) + applications (which only host plugins suitable for a certain app)
<asac> i think we won't have a choice unless we require plugins to be installed as plugin-extensions
<asac> which sounds nice to me ... but might be overkill
<asac> and would put a burden on plugin packagers and even upstream developers
<asac> as we might indirectly force them to build their plugins wrapped in an extension like structure
<asac> @time new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 31 2007, 14:57:54 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 7 days
<Ubulette> if i change usr/lib/xulrunner-addons in xul to have xulrunner-addons/{extensions,plugins}, i need to update ff3. Or i just add usr/lib/xulrunner-plugins
<asac> right
<asac> are there any plugins in the archive already that use that place?
<asac> otherwise we could do it for the sake of cleanness
<Ubulette> no global plugin so far
<asac> s/plugins/extensions/
<asac> ok ... i would be open for both ... but we should take extra care that the upgrade path is clean ... e.g. it doesn't depend on the order the packages are unpacked on upgrade
<asac> and we would need to add versioned depends :)
<asac> (on xul)
<asac> >= VERSION_WITH_NEW_ADDONS_LAYOUT
<asac> norsetto: ok i think the dir will most likely be /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ :)
<asac> but don't bet on it ;)
<norsetto> asac: well, I can wait a while, its not that urgent
<asac> norsetto: ok ... maybe subscribe to firefox-3.0 and take a look what happened when next hardy upload is there
<norsetto> asac: whats that: a ml, a bug report?
<asac> no idea ... i think you can subscribe to a package in launchpad ... can't you?
<norsetto> asac: never tried that
<asac> norsetto: then just stay tuned :)
<norsetto> I'll keep an eye on you, don't worry ;-)
<gnomefreak> anyone have a gun and a bullet care to put me out of my misery
<asac> gnomefreak: didn't your court session went well?
<gnomefreak> that went well but this kid wont let up in #ubuntu+1
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... exit that channel
<asac> at least until alpha 4 users don't need help if they do that
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna be leaving soon to get ice and some food
<gnomefreak> he wants to know when xorg merge from debian lenny is gonna be (you know how hard to explain that we use sid)
<asac> well ... say: "never"
<asac> ;)
<asac> without any explanation
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> im not even sure bryce gets x from debian
<gnomefreak> he might take parts of iut
<gnomefreak> we were going to keep same version of X in gutsy that was in feisty but with bulletproofx and some other options
<gnomefreak> but in the end he upgraded it
<gnomefreak> ok ill bbs if i dont leave now i never will :(
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, did you succeed yesterday with sm2 ?
<hume> hi... I have a question about thunderbird: after upgrade to gutsy, the button for choosing to view only messages with a certain label (important, for instance) is no longer there - how can I do this now?
<hume> tags, i think they are called in english, not labels
<asac> hume: good question ... i have no access to my imap server here so i cannot try ... maybe there is a choice box on top of the mail list
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> seamonkey 1.1.6-beta to review
<asac> for me?
<asac> oh ... another session ... be back in one hour or so
<Ubulette> well, you or gnomefreak
<Ubulette> same vein as ff 2009
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394502
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394502 in Build Config "make SeaMonkey build with libxul" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394502
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 263042
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 263042 in Autocomplete "Ship both autocomplete impls with the new-toolkit (<textbox type="autocomplete-xpfe">) to aid transition, #ifdef-hell" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263042
<hume> asac, back again
<hume> an hour later... no I find no choice box....
<Ubulette> hmm, I just removed 10 kernels from my last gutsy box, freed 2 gigs :)
<Jazzva> Hmm... maybe I should do that... I haven't done it ... well, since my first install :)
<Jazzva> Hmm... no, it seems they're not really present :)
<Jazzva> No... they are
<Ubulette> i just keep the last two, that's enough
<Jazzva> Yeah, I agree...
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: yes it built and works for most part i have to test mail and composer still and chatzilla
<gnomefreak> asac: the nobinonly script is done inside the orig.tar right? yesterday it looked like you meant in upstream source tarball
<gnomefreak> i will be working on it tomorrow, today has been a fairly rough day
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've updated with today's sources and updated chazilla but it's still not there
<gnomefreak> you are getting same error?
<gnomefreak> is taht what you mean
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> a patch landed 3 days ago making chatzilla an extension
<gnomefreak> what do you mean its not there?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Ubulette> i fixed my branch to accomodate
<gnomefreak> so chatzilla was removed from source?
<gnomefreak> like we hoped?
<Ubulette> yet, i can't find chatzilla registered anywhere
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubulette> it's still in source but as an extension like venkman and dom
<gnomefreak> ill spin todays over night again than
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> I haven't pushed my branch so far as i'm trying to see what's wrong
<gnomefreak> its not FTBFS?
 * gnomefreak not sure what you mean whats wrong
<Ubulette> problem is an unrelated nasty bug landed in xul (ie the core) so difficult to see what is causing what
<gnomefreak> bug in xul1.8
<Ubulette> no 1.9
<gnomefreak> we dont build with 1.9
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> sm2 is trunk so it's using gecko 1.9
<gnomefreak> afaik it wasnt ready and you disabled it in rules
<gnomefreak> rules is atleast one place its mentioned
<Ubulette> even if it's not yet the external libxul, it's still 1.9
<gnomefreak> but wouldnt that be gecko 1.9 as apposed to xul1.9?
<gnomefreak> opposed
<Ubulette> same thing
<gnomefreak> afaik they follow eachother but are differnet
<gnomefreak> if you build with external libxul it would make rendering engine use xul if not its still using gecko no?
<gnomefreak> let me know when you push changes
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sm2-bad.png
<gnomefreak> whats with all the uncaght bounces :(
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> again with chrome issues
<gnomefreak> i would say unless its the new patch than source might not be finished making the change?
<Ubulette> they said it's done, except lang pack
<Ubulette> Mozilla bug 351715
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 351715 in ChatZilla "Build Chatzilla as extension for suiterunner (toolkit/ style seamonkey)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351715
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> rev123
<gnomefreak> debian bug 448117
<gnomefreak> why no reply :(
<gnomefreak> debian 448117
<Ubulette> i've pushed it to my ppa for hardy
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, the 3 chrome errors doesn't matter
<Ubulette> wallet will soon be dropped
<Ubulette> and chatzilla locale are not yet moved out
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ubulette> but the xml parsing error is not good
<gnomefreak> true but ive seeen that on firefox durin the 1.x and early 2.x series iirc but maybe differnet code errors
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: did you get a chance to push iceape to hardy yet?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you're not allowed to do it yourself ?
 * Ubulette is puzzled
<gnomefreak> nope not muto yet thats why i build seamonkey and such for experience
<Ubulette> i don't know who's who/what in here
 * gnomefreak is no dev atm im working on motu membership if i build and get error i get experience in what error is what ect..
<gnomefreak> maybe by mid hardy devel ill apply
<Ubulette> what are the requirements ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: hold on ill see if i can find page
<gnomefreak> experience in packaging is about it
<gnomefreak> merges are good to have someone who has uploaded your packages to ubuntu from revu or from a sponser
<Ubulette> that's just it ??
<gnomefreak> things like that
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<gnomefreak> helps to have contact with motus and normally have a good repor with a tb member isnt bad either
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> tb member ?
<gnomefreak> TB
<gnomefreak> tech board
<gnomefreak> they decide if you become motu or not
<gnomefreak> done for the night, ill work on iceowl/sunbird through the weekend should have ready early next week
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-01
<Ubulette> ohoh, lpia is now a target arch in PPAs
<Ubulette> and a full lpia build has just been triggered
<Ubulette> hmm, 3 builders per arch, ppa is growing
<Ubulette> excellent
<LaserJock> anybody alive at this hour?
<Jazzva> so-so... :)
<LaserJock> I've got a debian package with Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, iceweasel | iceape-browser | xulrunner
<LaserJock> and I'm wondering how best to "Ubuntuize" it
<Jazzva> Hmm... I used to set package deps to firefox | iceweasel | ...
<Jazzva> *use
<Jazzva> So, to keep it compatible with Debian :)...
<LaserJock> what about plugin installtion paths?
<LaserJock> the current package installs to usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins/ and usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/
<Jazzva> Hmm... I'm not really sure... I can check at some rules file :)...
<Jazzva> I think you should check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Jazzva> That's where gnash is placed
<Jazzva> LaserJock: Here is gnash's rules file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42878/
<asac> Ubulette: ok talked to soyuz guy ... quota in ppa is not yet enforced
<asac> you might want to post a request for more space in the launchpad product bug tracking system though
<asac> ola ThunderStruck
<ThunderStruck> good morning
<ThunderStruck> i got the email and replyed on the bug report for iceowl
 * ThunderStruck needs to talk to seveas about bot
<ThunderStruck> debian bug 448117
<ThunderStruck> atleat i think thats the bug number
<ThunderStruck> bug 448117
<ThunderStruck> hmm
<asac> yeah
<ThunderStruck> talking to seveas about bot atm, do we need to run the remove-nonfree.sh for iceowl?
<ThunderStruck> debian bug 448117
<ubotu> Debian bug 448117 in iceowl "0.7 upstream version is available" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/448117
<ThunderStruck> yeah it works again
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, indeed, quota seems not inforced
<Ubulette>     * 43 source packages (326.6 MiB)
<Ubulette>     * 284 binary packages (807.7 MiB)
<Ubulette>     * Estimated archive size: 1.1 GiB
<Ubulette> but i've requested more 3 days ago
<Ubulette> question 16565
<Ubulette> anwser 16565
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: he? ... i mean file a bug against the launchpad project
<asac> but maybe thats wrong
<asac> the line is: "it will be in a month or two, then the user should post a question  in the launchpad product asking for more space."
<Ubulette> that's what i did: "post a question  in the launchpad product"
<gnomefreak> asac: im building iceowl for sid right?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you're also doing debian stuff ?
<Ubulette> didn't know you were a debian user too
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: for sunbird yes since its done here
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i use fedora suse ubuntu debian freebsd(not lately)
 * gnomefreak cant remember complaint
<Ubulette> i've been using debian since 96 and ubuntu for just a year, that's enough for me :)
<Ubulette> before, i've used slackware for a few years
<Ubulette> i've used sls a bit too, long ago
<gnomefreak> i used slack and gentoo but i havent in years
<JenFraggle> i feel left out, i've only used ubuntu
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> i've used sls back in 92 or 93
<gnomefreak> feel lucky
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, where are you with sm2 ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i installed it im working on iceowl atm
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, if iceowl = sunbird, i don't understand why we need that
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: just so i dont have to move patches and crap over
<gnomefreak> debian changes branding
<gnomefreak> makes my life easier when i go to update it
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while it pushes
<Ubulette> so you want to drop sunbird from ubuntu ????
<gnomefreak> no
<Ubulette> then i don't understand
<gnomefreak> sunbird and iceowl are same package with differnet branding (patches that are only used in debian and other branding changes)
<Ubulette> so ?
<gnomefreak> this way if fix is needed in debian and not ubuntu i can fix in debian i dont have to keep moving patches that ubuntu doesnt need to it for debians build
<gnomefreak> cuts my work by alot
<gnomefreak> if i merged them together i would have to remove patches to build ubuntus version and add thme back for debians
<Jazzva> asac, you around? I picked a package for merging (axel) and I have few questions...
<Jazzva> There is a patch in debian/patches. But, it is already in source, because the Ubuntu fix was not in the form of a patch. The dpatch support was added after that, in Debian. Should I remove the change from the source and just leave the patch (that seems logical to me)? Should I remove the Ubuntu changelog entry for that fix, or leave it there?
<Jazzva> To make it more general: if there's a patch in debian/patches, and the changes are already in source (not added by upstream), should I always remove them from source and leave the patch?
<Ubulette> remove from source if it's not from upstream and do a proper patch instead, don't drop Ubuntu changelog but add an entry explaining what you've done
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Thanks :). That patch was added directly to source in Ubuntu, and forwarded to Debian. They put the changes in form of a patch. So, now both are present after the merge. Ok, I'll remove the direct changes to the source :).
<Ubulette> yes
<Jazzva> Thank you :).
<Ubulette> just remember to document properly all your changes in changelog
<Jazzva> Sure :)
<Ubulette> * 43 source packages (326.6 MiB)
<Ubulette> * 300 binary packages (983.7 MiB)
<Ubulette> * Estimated archive size: 1.3 GiB
<Ubulette> asac, you there ?
<Ubulette> i'm porting miro from ff2-dev to xul-1.9-dev
<Ubulette> i have a problem with NS_NewGenericFactory()
<Ubulette> seems like it's coming from XPCOM_GLUE_AVOID_NSPR
<Ubulette>   * If we're being linked as standalone glue, we don't want a dynamic dependency
<Ubulette>   * on NSPR libs, so we skip the debug thread-safety checks, and we cannot use
<Ubulette>   * the THREADSAFE_ISUPPORTS macros.
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: did you figure things out?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> but it's not very clean
<asac> cwong1: can you please try to install greasemonkey and see that the menu entry doesn't show up in tools submenu ... did we change the id or the menu item xul element used for the tools menu?
<asac> oh :) ... i just noticed that maybe it isn't installed at all :) ... or did greasemonkey already add our app-id?
<cwong1> asac: ok.  I am going to give that a try.
<asac> anyway ... if we get it work ... most other extensions that add themselves to the tools menu should work as well ... which would be good thing
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1588/
<cwong1> asac: If it doesn't install, most likely the install.rdf has the firefox's uuid in it
<asac> right ... we should give it a try and if it works contact extension developers to add it
<asac> Ubulette: doesn't look that dirty ... given that it was dirty in the beginning as well:)
<asac> what is the USE_NSPR macro needed for?
<Jazzva> asac, could you take a quick look at bug #159343? That's the merge for axel. Is that what debdiff should look like at the end :)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159343 in axel "axel merge from Debian unstable to Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159343
<Ubulette> asac, basically, i used libxul-embedding-1.9 but I had to add $inc/unstable, set XPCOM_GLUE_USE_NSPR and include gtkmozembed_glue.cpp (a cpp !!!!)
<cwong1> asac: it won't install. I will manually fix it and try it. In the meantime, I will have Jimmy contact the developer to add our uuid  to it.
<asac> cwong1: please test if it works first ... so if its not working we can submit a complete patch
<cwong1> k
<asac> cwong1: fwiw, from what i know its best to use the greasemonkey dev mailing list to contact greasemonkey devs
<Ubulette> asac, that's all related to mozilla Bug 299988
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 299988 in XULRunner "Integrate gtkmozembed with libxul/xulrunner" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299988
<cwong1> asac: I will pass that info along to Jimmy
<Jazzva> asac: No need to look at bug, norsetto answered to it. Thanks anyway :)
<asac> k
<Ubulette> doesn't run
<Ubulette> ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/MozillaBrowser.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12nsCharTraitsIcE12sEmptyBufferE
<cwong1> asac: I just tried it. The install went fine but the menu entry didn't show up.
<Ubulette> asac, my guess is that python has be updated to xul1.9 too for this to work
<Ubulette> what's your view on that ?
<gnomefreak> this is fucking insane
<gnomefreak> Building using branch at .
<gnomefreak> Running in merge mode
<gnomefreak> Building branch from revision null:
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Could not find changelog at debian/changelog or changelog.
<Ubulette> "from revision null" ?
<gnomefreak> it seems it cant find changelog in debian but its there
<gnomefreak> trying something else
<Ubulette> do you have something in your tree ?
<Ubulette> bzr check
<gnomefreak> seems like its not taking the files in debian and pushing them
 * gnomefreak gonna try old fasion way
<gnomefreak> since bzr dont like me
<gnomefreak> Branch Format 6 (bzr 0.15)
<gnomefreak> checked repository <bzrlib.transport.local.LocalTransport url=file:///home/gnomefreak/debian_builds/work/iceowl-0.x/> format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> 2 revisions 0 unique file texts 0 repeated file texts 0 weaves
<gnomefreak> that was output of bzr check
<gnomefreak> and browsing code just brings up something called Folders but nothing else
 * gnomefreak getting sick of bzr
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, want some help ? just ask
<gnomefreak> if i commit and build branch from outside of debian dir. i get nothing no files ect on branch if i push inside debian i get the files but than tells me not a branch
<Ubulette> paste it plz
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ bzr log
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/gnomefreak/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/".
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$ bzr log
<gnomefreak> ------------------------------------------------------------
<gnomefreak> revno: 2
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: debian
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Thu 2007-11-01 18:14:07 -0400
<gnomefreak> message: * debian/changelog: Updated for upstream release 0.7
<gnomefreak> ------------------------------------------------------------
<gnomefreak> revno: 1
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: debian
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Thu 2007-11-01 22:05:52 +0000
<gnomefreak> message: * Building branch for iceowl
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$
<gnomefreak> should i try outside debian/ with init add and commit
<gnomefreak> again
<Ubulette> it seems you created your branch in the debian dir
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ bzr commit
<gnomefreak> Committing revision 1 to "/home/gnomefreak/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/".
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: no changes to commit. use --unchanged to commit anyhow
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i did
<Ubulette> it's fixable
<gnomefreak> hold on im gonna try to do it from one dir above debian
<gnomefreak> bzr add doesnt add anything
<Ubulette> you need to preserve your patches, then wipe debian/.bzr, then redo all that in the dir above
<gnomefreak> and cant commit
<gnomefreak> how?
<Ubulette> 1st preserve your patches with bzr diff -r 1..2
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> 1..2?
<Ubulette> bzr diff -r 0..1
<gnomefreak> 0..1 like that?
<gnomefreak> Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ bzr diff -r 0..1
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: u'1' does not exist in branch: BzrBranch6('file:///home/gnomefreak/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/')
<Ubulette> in debian
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<gnomefreak> ok its done scrolling
<Ubulette> something like that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42957/
<gnomefreak> so do those commands?
<gnomefreak> and hope
<Ubulette> better if you understand them 1st
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ bzr init
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: ".".
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i know the commands
<gnomefreak> and what they do
<Ubulette> so you already have iceowl-0.x/.bzr
<gnomefreak> after removing /debian/.bzr/ init gives the above
<Ubulette> wipe it
<gnomefreak> should i remove iceowl-0.x/.bzr
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> o
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> same dir start with init i take it
<Ubulette> you have to init in iceowl-0.x
<Ubulette> not in debian
<gnomefreak> patch -p 1 < /tmp/p0.patch is to apply the patch thats easy enough but it prompts for a file
<Ubulette> so it's not the right level
<gnomefreak> cd into de
<gnomefreak> debian
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> im in iceowl-0.x
<Ubulette> don't move, just increase to -p 2
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> same thing
<Ubulette> move in debian and do with -p 0
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> patch -p 0 < /tmp/p0.patch is what you mean
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> The next patch would create the file MPL,
<gnomefreak> which already exists!  Assume -R? [n]
<gnomefreak> im guessing -R is replace in this syntax
<Ubulette> hmm, damn. uncommit did not undo
<Ubulette> should have said uncommit + revert
<gnomefreak> bzr revert
<Ubulette> too late
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubulette> still fixable
<Ubulette> stay in debian
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> do: patch -R -p 0 < /tmp/p1.patch
<Ubulette> then: patch -R -p 0 < /tmp/p0.patch
<gnomefreak> patched changelog
<Ubulette> you should be in the initial state
<gnomefreak> patched eerything else
<gnomefreak> everything*
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> oh, right rev 1 was the initial commit
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42960/
<Ubulette> what is "file changelog" on the 1st line ?
<gnomefreak> it patched that file first command
<gnomefreak> sec command it patched the rest of them
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$ patch -R -p 0 < /tmp/p1.patchpatching file changelog
<Ubulette> oh, lol, ok
<Ubulette> "patchpatching" :)
<gnomefreak> patching should be on a diff line
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> hmmm that looks odd
<gnomefreak> let me rerun that one
<gnomefreak> can i?
<gnomefreak> something doesnt look right
<gnomefreak> that was right
<gnomefreak> just wrapping around for some odd reason
<Ubulette> you'd better start from scratch
<gnomefreak> if i push <up arrow> it gives me the command
<gnomefreak> that i typed
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$ patch -R -p 0 < /tmp/p1.patch
<Ubulette> try this:
<gnomefreak> only thing in debian is changelog~
<gnomefreak> oh and . ..
<Ubulette> yes, hold on
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42961/
<gnomefreak> ok done
<Ubulette> worked ?
<gnomefreak> looks like it added everything back into debian
<gnomefreak> but still commiting inside debian is not good idea though right?
<Ubulette> no longer matters
<gnomefreak> ah ok so i can push?
<Ubulette> init is important to do right
<gnomefreak> init should be outside debian dir
<Ubulette> init should be top level of the branch
<gnomefreak> should i push in debian or outside debian
<Ubulette> so for us, always above debian
<gnomefreak> in this case inside iceowl-0.x
<Ubulette> doesn't matter, bzr will figure out for you based on the .bzr location
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ubulette> that's why it's important to do the 1st init at the right place
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> it doesnt matter what dir i push from right?
<Ubulette> right
<gnomefreak> ok ill push and see what happens
<gnomefreak> brb while its pushing
<gnomefreak> ty for the help
<Ubulette> gnomefreak: is it all good now ?
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> sorry just got back
 * gnomefreak has to remember how to do this
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$ bzr push bzr+ssh://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceowl/iceowl-0.x
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$ bzr merge
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: No location specified or remembered
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x/debian$
<gnomefreak> trying with branch
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> just --overwrite
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> waiting to see if LP shows changes
<gnomefreak> ah goodie
<Ubulette> you can also use --remember once so next time, bzr push will be enough
<gnomefreak> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceowl/iceowl-0.x/files
<gnomefreak> thank you it shows debian now :)
<Ubulette> see? bzr is your friend :)
<gnomefreak> :) wait i havent started build yet
<gnomefreak> asac: why doesnt iceowl look for lightning-sunbird.orig.tar.gz :(
<gnomefreak> o;; rename it and try agaon
<gnomefreak> atleast from rules i figured it would use upstreams named tarball
<gnomefreak> ok renamed lets see if it builds
<gnomefreak> asac: btw i tested lightning and it works fine
<gnomefreak> i will test sids on my laptop but we can go and push sunbird to hardy just let me know wher eyou want it
<gnomefreak> ppa is not really a great place for it since i cant push sids there and it just collects garbage since i cant remove packages yet
<gnomefreak> Ubulette:
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 164: debian/rules: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> yeah its installed
<gnomefreak> i dont even see a clean line
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> the error above
<gnomefreak> line 184 in rules file
<gnomefreak> 164
<gnomefreak> rules == 103 lines
<Ubulette> dpkg-buildpackage usually chmod the rules file for you
<gnomefreak> or should i be looking in /usr/bin/fakeroot for 164 but still fakeroot should just work
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A' .
<gnomefreak> should as well
<gnomefreak> as it always has before
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> sids fakeroot is not same version as ubuntus
<gnomefreak> maybe bug in thier fakeroot?
<gnomefreak> gonne try our fakeroot in sid
<gnomefreak> 1.8.3 is sids version
<gnomefreak> nope not it
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 164: debian/rules: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: for quilt should i run pop and push and all those commands before running autoconfig?
<gnomefreak> autoconf2.13 even
<gnomefreak> patch failed so i figured do that first
<Ubulette> pastebin what you see plz
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/build-area/iceowl-0.7/build-tree/mozilla$ quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> Nothing in patch iceowl-install-rdf
<gnomefreak> that is patch failing
<gnomefreak> so i went in mozilla and ran quilt applied
<gnomefreak> quilt push
<gnomefreak> -f
<gnomefreak> autoconf2.13
<gnomefreak> quilt refresh shows you where im at
<Ubulette> quilt files
<gnomefreak> than tested and it said that patch was empty
<gnomefreak> calendar/lightning/install.rdf
<Ubulette> if that the patch that failed ?
<gnomefreak> since that is the only hunk in the file and it failed maybe when it says its empty maybe autoconf2.13 erased it all and no longer is needed?
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<gnomefreak> only one hunk in it
<gnomefreak> ---
<gnomefreak>  calendar/lightning/install.rdf |    7 +++----
<gnomefreak>  1 file changed, 3 insertions(+), 4 deletions(-)
<gnomefreak> Index: mozilla/calendar/lightning/install.rdf
<_mastro_> hi there.. i need the dbg package of thunderbird and i cant find it (on ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> thats the header of the patch itself
<gnomefreak> before autoconf was ran
<_mastro_> i was thinking of installing the "icedove-dbg" package from debian
<Ubulette> then push -f should have created a .rej
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: it should be in pittis repo
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: can you give me the pittis repo?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: its thunderbird-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: hold on
<_mastro_> thanks
<_mastro_> i'll wait
<gnomefreak> please do
<gnomefreak> its in one of the bug pages so im searching them atm
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: just call me where you are ready :D
<Ubulette> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/pool/main/t/thunderbird/
<_mastro_> i've searched for 2 hours without finding it
<Ubulette> _mastro_, ^^
<_mastro_> that's great! thanks... now.. what version should i take.. let me see.. thanks in the meanwhile
<gnomefreak> thank you Ubulette
<_mastro_> Ubulette: yes?
<gnomefreak> not a page i keep handy
<Ubulette> nothing, the url was for you
<_mastro_> oh.. i didn't noticed it was you and not gnomefreak lol.. well :D thanks to both of you
<_mastro_> when i download i will try to debug may be i will bother you a little more then :D
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can i clean quilt and start over since i cant find the .rej anywhere
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: use the way it says in the bugs link in topic
<gnomefreak> just use thunderbird instead of firefox
<Ubulette> pop -a
<gnomefreak> or if it crashed use apport to make bug report
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> thats not good
<gnomefreak> nvm my fault
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/build-area/iceowl-0.7/build-tree/mozilla$ quilt pop -a
<gnomefreak> Patch iceowl-install-rdf needs to be refreshed first.
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/build-area/iceowl-0.7/build-tree/mozilla$ quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> Nothing in patch iceowl-install-rdf
 * gnomefreak thinks drop it should work tbh
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: there are 3 links there.. :)
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/
<gnomefreak> see the link that says bugs
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, I assume quilt delete iceowl-install-rdf  doesn't work
<gnomefreak> not the link that says bug/proceedures
<gnomefreak> can i try?
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/build-area/iceowl-0.7/build-tree/mozilla$ quilt delete iceowl-install-rdf
<gnomefreak> Removing patch iceowl-install-rdf
<gnomefreak> Now at patch iceowl-branding
<gnomefreak> it works fine
<gnomefreak> Removed patch iceowl-install-rdf
<_mastro_> thunderbird started to crash when i click on a folder.. i don't know what happened so i'm going to debug it
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> if it crashed look in /var/crash for a report and send it with apport
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: it does all the work for you
<gnomefreak> thats why apport is around
<_mastro_> apport? what's apport?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: what version of ubuntu are you on and what rock have you been hiding under?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-02
<gnomefreak> apport started in edgy started really working in feisty
<gnomefreak> only has gotten better
<_mastro_> feisty not keeping up to date
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: should i start build again?
<gnomefreak> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> ofcourse you dont :(
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: but... what's that? a bug report? a tool that auto-debug it?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: leave the patch in debian/patches?
<Ubulette> _mastro_, auto report on crash
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: auto bug reporting tool
<_mastro_> oh.. yes.. i know..
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, yes. it's no longer in series
<_mastro_> i simply forgot it was called apport
<_mastro_> 13 minutes remaining than i will debug it myself.. i feel lucky
<gnomefreak> app crashes saves crash log in /var/crash and normally has a gui come up to report the bug than LP or an LP bot uses the info given to extract the coredump
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: lol.. no guy here
<_mastro_> guy -> gui
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: that could be why. well use link or lynx to report the bug an attach your crash report
<gnomefreak> Lp will do the rest
<_mastro_> why???
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: its still in iceowl/debian/patches/series
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: fine do it the hard way
<_mastro_> why should i use links or lynx ?? firefox isn't good for you? :)
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: you have no GUI
<gnomefreak> as you just said
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i've no apport gui ;D
<gnomefreak> so im assuming your on a ssh
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: if  apport is installed you do
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: oh.. yeah.. may be it isn't
<gnomefreak> you should beable to call it up too
<_mastro_> shouldn't it be default installed ?
<gnomefreak> but just attach the fiule to a bug report in LP
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: it is
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, then remove it but you'll have to redo the patch eventually
<gnomefreak> if i build it as is it will fail and i should get a .rej file than instead of quilt i read it first
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: never used ubuntu before :D
<gnomefreak> see if its the whole patch that has been applied
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i usually go with debian
<_mastro_> never had problem like this
<gnomefreak> that reminds me
<gnomefreak> asac: are you doing tbird 2.0.0.8 for hardy? the patch for r-t-l.patch is fine 3.0 works here without a problem same and new profile
<gnomefreak> brb while this gets to failing to build
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: here is the .rej file for that patch http://pastebin.mozilla.org/232779
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: in a sec ill give you patch but i think thats all the lines in it]
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: Ubulette it say i can't install the dbg cause the thunderbird package isn't installed
<_mastro_> it's now called mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/232780
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: in feisty yes
<gnomefreak> in gutsy its thunderird
<_mastro_> well.. so what?
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird is just a dummy package
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: use feistys repo
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/pool/main/m/mozilla-thunderbird/
<_mastro_> O_o i've already installed mozilla-thunderbird
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: ok.. thanks :D
<gnomefreak> normally a good idea to use the repo for your version in sources.list
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: make sure it matches your version of mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it looks like that patch is able to be dropped i would just like a confirm on that
<_mastro_> i hope
<_mastro_> mozilla-thunderbirdVersion: 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> what version do you have?
<gnomefreak> hint 20:20 <      gnomefreak > apt-cache policy mozilla-thunderbird
<_mastro_> another 8 minutes
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I use kubuntu 7.10 and I have pretty nasty problem with firefox that I cannot fix
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I cannot install any extensions
<cooler> [01:47] <cooler> when I click on a "install now" button in most cases nothing happens
<cooler> [01:48] <cooler> sometimes after 4-5min appears pop up for install and when I click on the install button it begins with download but then it forzes I cant continue
<cooler> can anybody hep?
<cooler> I really cant find a solution...
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: got a sec for quilt help? i have to redo the patch and not sure how with wuilt
<gnomefreak> cooler: use a new profile see if it fixes it
<Ubulette> cooler, and have a look at the Error Console
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, sure
<gnomefreak> cooler: if not file a bug and give output when you try to do what you are when ran in terminal
<cooler> gnomefreak:  I'll try that one
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ok in mozilla i do quilt work right?
<gnomefreak> im assuming its not quilt-edit-patch
<cooler> gnomefreak:
<cooler> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'display'.  Declaration dropped.
<cooler> Source File: https://addons.mozilla.org/css/rustico.css
<cooler> Line: 694
<gnomefreak> cooler: can you install any extentions?
<gnomefreak> try some normal ones
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, no, from the root dir, ie, from where you do dpkg-buildpackage
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ok there
<cooler> gnomefreak: not a single one
<gnomefreak> cooler: try some none css ones
<gnomefreak> non
<cooler> gnomefreak: like?
<gnomefreak> cooler: what extensions are install atm
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: how do i edit patches or redo patches with quilt
<cooler> gnomefreak: those from addons.mmozilla.org like update notifier
 * gnomefreak just got used to dpatch
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, push or pop as many times as needed to add your patch at the right place in the series, then, quilt new yourname.patch ; quilt add some/file ; edit some/file; (you can add other files too); then quilt refresh
<gnomefreak> cooler: make life easy run firefox from terminal using firefox -safe-mode than try to add them
<_mastro_> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<_mastro_> Cannot remove breakpoints because program is no longer writable.
<_mastro_> It might be running in another process.
<_mastro_> Further execution is probably impossible.
<_mastro_> 0xb6911962 in g_SJISMappingTable ()
<_mastro_>    from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/components/libuconv.so
<_mastro_> sorry if i didn't use a pastebin
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: it could be late can you say that in english?
<cooler> gnomefreak: I'll try that one now
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: Ubulette this are the error
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: and cooler please use pastebin as im trying to fix something and need input from Ubulette
<gnomefreak> cooler: if it works remove all extenstions and start over or forget thaqt profile and make another one. if it fails to help file a bug
<cooler> gnomefreak: Ok, thx
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: example what is right place in series
<gnomefreak> i thought were it is was fine
<Ubulette> patches are applied in the order of the series
<Ubulette> so it doesn't matter if patches touches the same file, the order is always the same
<gnomefreak> its above autoconf
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/232822
<gnomefreak> thats the series
<Ubulette> so if the series is already applied (quilt applied), pop a few times until you find the proper place to add your patch
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ quilt applied
<gnomefreak> No patches in series
<gnomefreak> wtf?
<Ubulette> so push then
<gnomefreak> with -f?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> still no patches in series
<Ubulette> hmm
<gnomefreak> yet i gave you the series file
<Ubulette> you cleaned before ?
<gnomefreak> are you sure i shouldnt be in debian/patches?
<Ubulette> i'm sure
<gnomefreak> bzr cleans
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> ln -s debian/patches
<Ubulette> then push
<gnomefreak> cleaning debian dir other than trying fakeroot debian/rules clean
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: Ubulette here the log of the debug http://pastebin.com/f1187a98b
<_mastro_> do you have any idea?
<gnomefreak> no output
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: you still havent filed a bug?
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: nope
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: cause they probably will say: "upgrade"
<_mastro_> but i can't
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: make sure tbird isnt running in ps aux (killall the app) than try again
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: no feisty is supported and we work on the bugs
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: but it makes llife alot easier if you file a bug, if you dont file a bug it wont get fixed at all
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: but i haven't upgraded feisty :) i'm using a snapshot of 18/08/2007
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: push gave me something
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: that's because this is a computer that stay off-line and can't connect
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: thats your fault none elses and yes upgrade your feisty install or deal with it crashing
<_mastro_> i've it now to fix some problem.. upgrading to last version means re-download / re-burn all the dvd
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: hint download with another pc and write to usb stick or cdrom
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt see above
<_mastro_> ?
<gnomefreak> ok autoconfig patch is what i have maybe i should run autoconf than move conf file first before continueing
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: did you understand what i've said?
<_mastro_> O_o
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: packages.ubuntu.com find the latest version for feisty and download it and install it either to usbstick or cdrom or if pc is online
<gnomefreak> dvd has nothing to do with it
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i've created a mirror of the whole archive from 18/08/2007
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: if you dont run the latest mozilla security release we cant help yopu
<_mastro_> and burned it on 4 dvd
<gnomefreak> that was over 2 months ago
<_mastro_> if i upgrade a single deb now i have to redownload the repo and burn it again
<gnomefreak> if you cant do as suggested your likely not going to get help since your crash is very possible already fixed upstream
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: you don't understand: it's a computer that need all the repository programs but don't have internet connection
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, don't do multiple patches at the same time. don't touch the configure one now. just travel through your series with push and pop and insert your new patch in there. if it works, move it to bzr then commit, then you can come back to your configure patch if needed
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i know.. but if you can help me a bit understanding what happening i will try to solve it myself
<gnomefreak> cant the first patch in series fails to apply due to not running autoconf2.13 as you have to do with new versions
<gnomefreak> _the debugger didnt give you anything to go on other than another instance is running hence the make sure its not running in ps aux comment i made above
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: the problem is with that libuconv.so right? at a function called SKISMappingTable()
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Cannot remove breakpoints because program is no longer writable.
<gnomefreak> #
<_mastro_> SJISMappingTable()
<gnomefreak> It might be running in another process.
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Further execution is probably impossible.
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> 0xb6911962 in g_SJISMappingTable ()
<gnomefreak> # from /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/components/libuconv.so
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> (gdb) quit
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> The program is running.  Exit anyway? (y or n)
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: read above
<gnomefreak> it gives nothing like what you giving
<_mastro_> readed.. may be i can do some more command with gdb?
<_mastro_> never used it
<gnomefreak> so either i dont have full backtrace  (the right one) or you are getting that somewhere else
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> (gdb) run
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Starting program: /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [New Thread -1220715760 (LWP 14029)]
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, no, you're just doing patching, not building so autoconf doesn't matter at that stage (remember it's always the *last* patch, there's a reason for that)
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [New Thread -1223418992 (LWP 14032)]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [New Thread -1235674224 (LWP 14034)]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [New Thread -1258853488 (LWP 14036)]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [Thread -1223418992 (LWP 14032) exited]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [Thread -1258853488 (LWP 14036) exited]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [Thread -1235674224 (LWP 14034) exited]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> [New process 14029]
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Registering Enigmail account manager extension.
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Enigmail account manager extension registered.
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 [New LWP 14029]
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: read that tell me wher eyou got what you did
<gnomefreak> (Sid)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/debian/work/iceowl-0.x$ quilt push
<gnomefreak> Applying patch stable-fsh
<gnomefreak> can't find file to patch at input line 9
<gnomefreak> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<gnomefreak> The text leading up to this was:
<gnomefreak> --------------------------
<gnomefreak> |---
<gnomefreak> | config/autoconf.mk.in |    8 ++++----
<gnomefreak> | 1 file changed, 4 insertions(+), 4 deletions(-)
<gnomefreak> |
<gnomefreak> |Index: mozilla/config/autoconf.mk.in
<gnomefreak> |===================================================================
<gnomefreak> |--- mozilla.orig/config/autoconf.mk.in 2007-04-04 18:45:15.000000000 +0200
<gnomefreak> |+++ mozilla/config/autoconf.mk.in      2007-04-04 18:45:17.000000000 +0200
<_mastro_> <gnomefreak> _mastro_: read that tell me wher eyou got what you did « ? i've did nothing special
<gnomefreak> --------------------------
<gnomefreak> No file to patch.  Skipping patch.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk ignored
<gnomefreak> Patch stable-fsh does not apply (enforce with -f)
<gnomefreak> that is what i get so push again will change this?
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt
<gnomefreak> push is stuck on that patch its the first one in the series
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: what you said the problem is IS NOT in the pastebin that you gave us
<gnomefreak> why do you assume that the things you posted have anything to do with the crash
<gnomefreak> everything AFTER run is what is most important. did you happen to try and make it crash after you typed run?
<gnomefreak> did it crash?>
<gnomefreak> it says it did but only because it thinks there is another process running
<gnomefreak> notice what you see if after that part
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i've launched gdb it reach the line 38 without anything wrong.. i can see thunderbird and use it
<gnomefreak> make sure all processes of tbird are dead before running it again
<_mastro_> if i try to open a folder
<_mastro_> it crash
<_mastro_> now i got something different they are 7 lines
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: make sure all tbird are dead and run it again if you get same please attach the debug output and log file in /var/crash for tbird to a bug report
<_mastro_> http://pastebin.com/f39b14a7
<gnomefreak> and again your not listening to what i said.
<gnomefreak> atleast this time they were dead but that is all you get?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: that doesnt look like ubuntu build issue please make sure you have latest redering engine see line 4 in your post.
<gnomefreak> rendering
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: gecko is the rendering engine (hint mozilla upstream issue)
<gnomefreak> its possibile it is caused by a extension/addon but doesnt look like it
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: does it fail in safe mode?
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i've readed your words :) how can i launch it in safe mode?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: mozilla-thunderbird -safe-mode?
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: and... can have something to do with opengl?
<gnomefreak> if not try to use a new profile
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: how do you figure?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: feisty doesnt use opengl
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: this problem started after i've installed some package... they was a lot of packages
<gnomefreak> if your using beryl/compiz that is something i would shut off but doesnt look like the cause
<_mastro_> opengl, kdevelop
<_mastro_> no not using beryl/compiz/fusion
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: unless using opengl screensavers what else would use opengl?
<gnomefreak> afaik that is stricky 3d
<gnomefreak> strickly
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: nothing is using opengl.. i've installed some packages and thunderbird started to crash
<_mastro_> i thought it was related.. but i was hoping to find out where the problem was without removing all the packages
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: than find out what you installed and go back to not having them, but from what you have showed me neither of those packages would cause that crash
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: 1. file bug 2. run it with new profile to see if works 3 remove apps one by one until you find right one. out of the 3 choices number 1 is easiest fastest way to find out
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: oh 4. update to latest version in feisty
<_mastro_> 1) i will, 2) already tried 3) that's suck.. but i will 4) can't sorry :)
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: if you fail to do any of these or wish not to than help is very slim
<_mastro_> what slim mean?
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: 4. might be  amust
<_mastro_> here the list of files: http://pastebin.com/fd23d1a4
<gnomefreak> slim almost not there
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-thunderbird feisty
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.13+1.5.0.14b-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10666 kB, installed size 29772 kB
<gnomefreak> _your way off
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: upgrade it
<gnomefreak> than try again
<_mastro_> i cant'
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: you are way too far back to beable to find the issue
<_mastro_> sorry
<gnomefreak> _mastro_: dont be sorry to me mine works
<_mastro_> i'll change client
<_mastro_> no prob
<gnomefreak> thats up to you but the reason for the security releases is because they contain fixes that might otherwise leave you unstable. they dont support .10 once .11 is released and so on
<_mastro_> gnomefreak: i know but as i explained you this used to work before and i absolutely can't upgrade it
<gnomefreak> if upstream issue on 10 it was most likely fixed in 11 12 13 or beta 14 (and im not sure why b 14 since 13 was final in 1.5 series
<gnomefreak> _than there isnt much we can do
<gnomefreak> anyone with any bug experence will tell you the same thing
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: im heading to bed ill work more on this tomorrow i hope once im done fixing car if i can get the part
<Ubulette> ok, night
<asac> anyone here?
<asac> :)
<asac> hey :)
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, still in the us ?
<asac> yeah .... for another week :(
 * asac wanna go home
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> at least today i am not completely booked with sessions
<asac> just one
<Ubulette> no fun ?
<asac> currently working to write down how my personal bug monkey helpers could work .... because i just cannot really deal with all these bugs by just using launchpad
<asac> well its definitly fun :)
<asac> but i just don't get anything done
<asac> and i have to catch up on all this after this
<asac> which isn't really fun
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> personal bug monkey helpers ? what's that ?
<asac> especially given that i want to do holidays after uds sometimes
<asac> well ... i want to improve how i process bugs
<asac> i am still not sure how it should work but want commands like .... bug-pushback 7days
<asac> bug-current
<asac> bug-pop
<asac> and something and always get the next bug
<asac> further i want to mark comments as worthless so if i look at them later i just see the relevant comments
<asac> my mainproblem is that i just forget to revisit some bugs ... which is why i want to be automatically reminded after a certain amount of time to look again
<asac> but its just a bunch of ideas i need to sort out ... currently writing use-cases so i get a clearer vision of what i actually want
<Ubulette> you mentioned an API for lp earlier, any pointer ?
<asac> yeah ... its launchpad-bugs-python package
<asac> i will usethat and hope that the guy doing this will keep up with launchpad changes that just happen every now and then and break the HTML parsing
<asac> ... at least until launchpad provides XML-RPC
<asac> Ubulette: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample
<asac> there are otherexamples in the wiki ... don't ask me why those are not included in the python package
 * asac goind for a smoke
<Ubulette> if that module is not maintained, that's probably not the right thing to start with. no idea though
<Ubulette> asac, I'm still getting "Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/components/libpyloader.so" and "Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/components/pyabout.py"
<asac> which modules?
<Ubulette> that's in ff3 console
<asac> python-launchpad-bugs is maintained ...
<asac> Ubulette: do you have a debug build?
<asac> maybe that gives more information on the terminal?
<Ubulette> so far, 'im fighting with Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Index or size is negative or greater than the allowed amount"  code: "1" nsresult: "0x80530001 (NS_ERROR_DOM_INDEX_SIZE_ERR)"  location: "chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml Line: 219"]
<Ubulette> supposed to be fixed in trunk
<Ubulette> tabs are totally broken
<asac> hmm
<asac> where is that called from? browser.js
<Ubulette> the tabbrowser bug is fresh (kind of regression from 2~3 days ago)
<Ubulette> i'll just rebuild and see if it's really gone
<asac> lets look atbonsai :)
<asac> oh ... ok
<Ubulette> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'width'.  Declaration dropped.
<Ubulette> Source File: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/
<Ubulette> Line: 0
<Ubulette> Warning: Unknown property 'word-wrap'.  Declaration dropped.
<Ubulette> Source File: https://edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev5132/+style-slimmer.css
<Ubulette> Line: 3
<Ubulette> do you have that in ff2 too ?
<Ubulette> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Access to property denied"  code: "1010" nsresult: "0x805303f2 (NS_ERROR_DOM_PROP_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "<unknown>"]
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> loooking
<asac> i don't get that exception
<asac> but i get the warnings
<asac> Warning: Unknown property 'word-wrap'.  Declaration dropped.
<asac> Source File: https://edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev5132/+style-slimmer.css
<asac> same for height, display, width
<asac> so is the tabbrowser thing gone
<Ubulette> i don't know yet
<Ubulette> asac, do you have an idea for miro : ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/MozillaBrowser.so: undefined symbol: _ZN12nsCharTraitsIcE12sEmptyBufferE
<Ubulette> not sure if it's an internal symbol in xul or something else
<Ubulette> maybe something deprecated in 1.9
<asac> hmm
<asac> when was that so build?
<Ubulette> it's part of miro
<asac> is that in gutsy?
<Ubulette> hm, gutsy has an old one. this one is in my ppa and in bzr.
<asac> looks like that symbol isn't available in 1.9
<asac> so it either isn't just prepared for 1.9 ... or maybe build for 1.8
<Ubulette> sure, but I wanted to port miro to 1.9
<Ubulette> so i've missed something for sure, but what ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> that symbol appears to be not there in 1.9 ... maybe its hidden ... maybe it has been removed
<Ubulette> problem is, this symbol is not used by miro, at least no directly
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611/
<asac> hmm
<asac> does miro use static glue?
<Ubulette> hmm, don't think so. I used XPCOM_GLUE (part of pkg-config --cflags libxul-embedding-1.9) and XPCOM_GLUE_USE_NSPR
<asac> do you use the same for libs? e.g. pkg-config --libs ... ?
<asac> maybe read this: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XPCOM_Glue
<asac> his is typically done using GRE_GetGREPathWithProperties. Then, the code must call XPCOMGlueStartup,
<asac> does miro do that?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> it needs to  ... otherwise the libs are not loaded from what i know ... and thus no symbols are there
<asac> when getting the gre path use 1.9.* as maxversion so upgrades should succeeed
<Ubulette> hmm. i don't know how to do that in a lib
<asac> Ubulette: isn't there code that is run during lib initialization?
<asac> otherwise you need to add that to the entry function and only do it when it get called for first time ... e.g. like singleton in OO
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think you have to add an init_lib function or something to the MozillaBrowserXPCOM.cc file and call that in constructor of MOzillaBrowser.pyx
<asac> you probably can initialized the glue in pyx directory ... but I have no idea about pyx so personally i would add it to .cc and only do minimal things to that crazy file
<asac> smoke
<Ubulette> I can't figure out where to do that :P
<Ubulette> MozillaBrowser.pyx seems to be the place
<asac> Ubulette: add a plain .cc function to MozillaBrowserXPCOM.cc and then call that in constructor of MOzillarowser.pyx (imo)
<Ubulette> asac, in pyx, when it does import gtkmozembed, it's 1.8 right ?
<asac> hmm ... right ... maybe the main issue is that gtkmozembed uses 1.8
<asac> but we should definitly migrate that anyways
<asac> lets see
<asac> its apt-get source python-gnome2-extras-dev
<asac> i wonder how i can pass --define-variable=includetype=unstable ... to the PKG_CHECK_MODULES macro
<asac> its needed to get the gtkmozembed.h header
<Ubulette> I faked that in miro
<Ubulette> i've pushed my (incomplete) patch to a new branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/democracy/miro.trunk.xul1.9
<Ubulette> bluekuja, if you're in contact with the miro guys, plz ask to to request a rename of the project on lp.
<Ubulette> s/to to/them to/
<asac> hmm ... what happened to gtk_moz_embed_push_startup ?
<asac> Ubulette: ^ ?
<asac> is there an equivalent?
<asac> strange .. its not there ... but in the header
<Ubulette> tb 2009 has some security fixes
<Ubulette> asac, i don't know, maybe ask your moz friends
<asac> ;)
<asac> Ubulette: is tb 2009 out?
<Ubulette> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/rumblingedge/archives/2007/11/tb_2-0-0-9.html
<Ubulette> not yet
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 386874
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386874 in Build Config "add a python emulation for nsinstall for --disable-compile-environment" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386874
<Ubulette> Sunbird 0.8
<Ubulette> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/rumblingedge/archives/2007/11/20071101_sunbird_08_builds.html
<asac> i will stop working here ... it doesn't make sense ... people just don't stop to unplug my notebook and it just goes off .... battery is broken
<asac> :(
<Ubulette> too bad. i was hoping you'll help with that python mess
<asac> yeah ... i am still on it ... but close to throwing in the towel
<bluekuja> asac: are you up for a verlihub new upstream release?
<Ubulette> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/11/01/firefox-2009-stability-update-now-available-for-download/
<bluekuja> Ubulette, unfortunately I have no contacts with them :/
<Ubulette> http://vocamus.net/dave/?p=85  :)
<Ubulette> hmm. "Beware of the latest Linux versions: there is a bug in GTK2 2.12.x which causes crashes in (among others) Firefox and Thunderbird. The fix exists but as of this writing it hasn't landed yet."
<Ubulette> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482531
<ubotu> Gnome bug 482531 in gdk "firefox crashed on print preview [@IA__gdk_window_get_toplevel] [@gdk_window_is_toplevel_frozen]" [Critical,New]
<asac> Ubulette: we have the patch for that bug
<asac> at lesat i think
<bluekuja> asac: I have a dgettable url for that...
<bluekuja> unfortunately upstream included some bad junk
<bluekuja> like .dep files
<bluekuja> in the latest orig
<bluekuja> I'll try to ping them for not inlcuding such stuff for next releases..
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... thats unfortunate
<bluekuja> I don't know why upstreams
<bluekuja> doesnt want to cooperate with distros
<bluekuja> that's crazy
<bluekuja> asac: I was talking with pkern about having it uploaded, and he said he doesnt want to sign an upload with .orig like that...
<asac> yeah ... please figure it out ;)
<asac> we have to be hard on that
<bluekuja> asac: deleting them manually?
<asac> otherwise upstream will never leran
<bluekuja> is it possible to do?
<asac> well .. in the end its your decision ...
<asac> its certainly possible, but you need to add some tag that shows that this is not a pristine upstream version
<bluekuja> yes, adding something like
<bluekuja> +nodepsfile
<bluekuja> or +nojunk
<bluekuja> explaining it the changelog
<bluekuja> asac: let me do it, when done I ping you with the dgettable url
<bluekuja> so you can give it a look
<asac> yeah ... you can also ask pkern then i guess ;)
<asac> in case i am not avail
<bluekuja> well, I would prefer to have you on it since we did the first release together :)
<bluekuja> gonna ping you in a while
<bluekuja> deleting those damn files
<Ubulette> bluekuja, i've applied to miro-launchpad-maintainers, let's see if there's someone active in there
<bluekuja> Ubulette, great :)
<bluekuja> asac: is 0.9.8d~rc2+nocruftsnocvs-1 fine?
<bluekuja> actually I've removed CVS dirs too
<bluekuja> not needed and lintian is happy
<bluekuja> as well
<bluekuja> asac: changelog updated, dirs removed, just need to wait you to confirm the versioning I proposed above
<asac> Ubulette: Internal linkage will be unavailable to extension authors in XULRunner 1.9 (Firefox 3) because the nonfrozen symbols will not be exported from libxul. Extension and application authors currently using internal linkage should read the guide on Migrating from Internal Linkage to Frozen Linkage.
<asac> so apparently there is not C-only embedder API available and we need to migrate to use the frozen browser components
<asac> thats unfortunate
<bluekuja> asac: fine for you?
<bluekuja> or you have some other ideas
<asac> what?
<bluekuja> 0.9.8d~rc2+nocruftsnocvs-1
<asac> i have no ideas ;)
<bluekuja> is it fine?
<asac> i am completely into something else atm :-/
<bluekuja> lol :D
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> ok, great
<asac> maybe +antiupstreammonkeytarup ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I gonna get flamed from upstream
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> ehehe
<bluekuja> asac: http://incoming.ibluepaper.com/verlihub_0.9.8d~rc2+nocruftsnocvs-1.dsc
<gnomefreak> having sslight hardy issues
<bluekuja> asac: dgettable url ready :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: did you get a chance to push iceape?
<gnomefreak> not like i can use it :(
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, point me to the revu page again please, was pretty busy last week :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i cant
<gnomefreak> i dont have X
<bluekuja> lol
<Ubulette> damn; libgcrypt11-dev moved some libs from /usr/lib in gutsy to /lib in hardy
<gnomefreak> someone fudged up last week
<gnomefreak> removed all X packages during upgrade
<gnomefreak> now missing all kinds of depends
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, found
<gnomefreak> aptitude cant fix it
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, never accept dist upgrade in hardy.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Ubulette> X is incomplete at the moment
<gnomefreak> if i did it it wouldnt have happened
<gnomefreak> my girlfriend thought she was doing me a favor :(
<bluekuja> lol
<Ubulette> I got partial upgrade today too, i rejected it as usual. no problem
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, W: iceape source: source-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<bluekuja> Ubulette, PPA got lppa now?
<bluekuja> *lppa support
 * gnomefreak wonders if i can use -i.bzr in bzr builddeb
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, it should be inside orig tarball
<bluekuja> *should'nt
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: sorry i will respin it next week sometime
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: it shouldnt be in tar\
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ok, great
<bluekuja> yep
<Ubulette> bluekuja, lpia, yes
<bluekuja> Ubulette, when it got annunced?
<Ubulette> never
<gnomefreak> no i mean it shouldnt as it it shouldnt like i didnt put it there its becasue i didnt use -i.bzr
<Ubulette> wtf    -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 64672 Sep 11 18:14 /lib/klibc-lASvnk07aNkfPyCauZ-jxAx49Jk.so
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, true :9
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, how did you notice that?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, what ? lpia ?
<bluekuja> yep
<Ubulette> just because i use my ppa a lot
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ill fix it  asap matter of fact i might beable to do it today (i dont need X)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yep
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, you dont need X for that
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> i know
<bluekuja> Ubulette, ok great
<bluekuja> great news
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> is there a policy for /lib vs /usr/lib ?
<bluekuja> for packaging?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+build/431844
<bluekuja> it seems it failed on lpia :P
<bluekuja> why changes file are not available'
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> ah true, if it FTBFS
<Ubulette> just a missing dep
<bluekuja> it doesnt get the .changes with dpkg-genchanges
<Ubulette> nss/nspr are not built yet
<Ubulette> i'm waiting for those two on lpia to retrigger the build
<gnomefreak>  bluekuja ok started build again not sure if -i.bzr will work but it should be fine
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I guess so
<Ubulette> bluekuja, are you interested by seamonkey2 or by lpia ?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: it has in the past with dpkg-buildpackage
<bluekuja> Ubulette, lpia
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak>  ill be back soon to push it to revu
<Ubulette> bluekuja, what for ? you own one ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, nope, was curious about the new feature
<bluekuja> added
<gnomefreak> asac: im stuck on iceowl atm but i will look at it again on monday i hope. i was put on pills for pain yesterday and i would like to be thinking clearly for that. im fine atm but will see
<asac> Ubulette: ok i try to update the package now ... at least python builds now
<Ubulette> which package ?
<Ubulette> (i'm fighting with rhythmbox now)
<asac> the python thing
<gnomefreak> ok pushing now
<asac> gnome-python-extras
<gnomefreak> asac: when are you going home from boston?
<Ubulette> i fixed a python issue in rhythmbox, now i ftbfs because of libgcrypt11-dev in hardy
<asac> which we then can use
<asac> fo the other thing you wanted to do
<asac> import gtkmozembed ... remember?
<gnomefreak> oh god no
<Ubulette> asac, yep. what did you do ?
<gnomefreak> not gtkmozembed if we dont HAVE to :(
<Ubulette> hehe
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it's for miro
<asac> Ubulette: i made a cpp file out of it and included the _glue.cpp file
<gnomefreak> hasnt there been some bad bugs with that
<gnomefreak> miro isnt moz. app is it?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i'm porting miro to xul 1.9 so i need a working python gtkmozembed 1.9
<asac> gnomefreak: with xul 1.9 and standalone glue all will be better
<gnomefreak> asac: cool
<gnomefreak> miro is new name for?
<gnomefreak> cant remember
<Ubulette> democracy
<asac> I HATE THIS PACKAGE :)
<Ubulette> democracy-player in ubuntu
<Ubulette> asac, why ?
<asac> it just forgot about my Makefile.am changees
<asac> don't ask me why
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: its not moz based why would xul help that?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it is
<Ubulette> it uses firefox-dev in gutsy
<gnomefreak> it is? i could have sworn it was qt appbut that might be that big player/mixer im thinking of
<gnomefreak> ah rosegarden
<gnomefreak> that is the qt based one
<asac> ok it was the damn dbg package build which used the old configure options
<asac> lets see
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, it's not a player/mixer, it's a kind free tv a la podcast
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jazzva> asac, can I clean some packaging mistakes (like remaining backup files (*~)) in the merge process?
<asac> Ubulette: i can give you a diffof the relevant code configure.ac andcode bits ... i currently don't get this package updated
<asac> it just again forgot about my updated 99_ patch
<Jazzva> Or should I submit another bug?
<asac> Jazzva: sure .. at least if they are in the diff.gz
<asac> if they are in the orig.tar.gz you can probably keep them
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: it should be posted soon ~1hour at the most but shouldnt take nearly that long if my gf gets the hell off the windows pc, shes downloading crap again
<asac> Ubulette: i am doing a break now ... i will retry afterwards ... starting from scratch
<Jazzva> asac: I don't think they are in orig.tar.gz, but I'll check. Thanks.
<asac> otherwise i will let seb do it who created this mess
<asac> ok out for a break
<Ubulette> asac, if you finish it, perfect. otherwise, send me your changes, i'll see what I can do
<Jazzva> asac: Have fun...
<Ubulette> asac, fyi, my tabbrowser issues in ff3 are fixed.
 * gnomefreak might spend time on gutsy next week since i should still have X there, maybe if i get the balls to try and chroot into hardy to grab folders
<gnomefreak> ill be back later i need to rest today has be hell with my stomach(sp)
<Ubulette> bug 139635
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139635 in libgpg-error "[cryptsetup] library dependency in /sbin/cryptsetup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139635
<Ubulette> damn, i was gonna report this as a bug, it's a fix
<asac> Ubulette: have another session ... then wiill try to clean things up and so on
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> enjoy your session
<Ubulette> i'll try to see if sound is better ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: around?
<JenFraggle> for a bit
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at the bughelper clue file for Fx
<Admiral_Chicago> do you still have the bzr branch?
<JenFraggle> yes, i tend to look at the wrong tag/status bugs
<JenFraggle> haven't done any with gutsy so assume it is still working
<Admiral_Chicago> if you want, I can run it locally, see what kind of output I get
<JenFraggle> just tested and i'm getting bugs coming up so guess it is still ok
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, maybe some of the bugs are closed now and out of date. is this the case in the clue file?
<JenFraggle> how would it be reflected?
<JenFraggle> i need to bzr update don't i?
<JenFraggle> to get the up to date clue?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<JenFraggle> doesn't seem to be working for me.  It doesn't like my passphrase
<JenFraggle> i do need to change my key though as i have a new email address
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, well I'm pulling the branch now, lets see if it likes me.
<JenFraggle> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> it does: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, lol
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, :D
<JenFraggle> hmm
<JenFraggle> not much good if i can't get the up to date file
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: fixed?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, still W: iceape source: source-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the most up to date on
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, you should delete it manually the
<bluekuja> n
<Jazzva> bluekuja: I agree with that... Or try to build with bzr build (or however it goes :))
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: im going to im wondering how it got in there
<JenFraggle> is that doing the same as bzr update?
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: I'll look at it tonight when I have more time, then we can talk on improving it some more
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, same here :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: ok ill find it and retar it
<bluekuja> Jazzva, using bzr bd wont work
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm just branching the latest code, it you have that branch already and do bzr up, we will be in sync
<bluekuja> or well, it will work but bzr dir will be inside again?
<JenFraggle> handy to know, i know so little about what i'm doing.  i tend to stick to the really simple stuff and leave the complicated stuff to you guys
<bluekuja> (inside orig tarball?
<bluekuja> )
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: if i used mozclient to build tar than that is the issue but i think i used rules to generate it
<Jazzva> bluekuja: .bzr dir is inside orig tarball?
<bluekuja> Jazzva, yep
<bluekuja> that's the problem atm
<Jazzva> bluekuja: That's weird...
<bluekuja> Jazzva, yeah, but gnomefreak is uploading a package which contains .bzr
 * gnomefreak wonders how rules file added .bzr
<bluekuja> and lintian is not really happy
<Jazzva> Seems like a developers mistake... (just like I use to forget backup files *~) :)
<gnomefreak> lintian is never happy
<Jazzva> lol
<JenFraggle> Admiral_Chicago: I'm off to bed now so won't be able to do anymore today.  If you email me then I'll look at it tomorrow if you like?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, lol
<bluekuja> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> i will
<Admiral_Chicago> night JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> night
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: its being fixed
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ok, let me know when pushed
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> what is the command to tar it back up the one i used tared it up but i couldnt untar it
<gnomefreak> i used cvvf
<bluekuja> tar zxvf?
<gnomefreak> when i go to untar it it tells me not in gzip format
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: that is untar
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, for make a tar
<bluekuja> or for untar it?
<gnomefreak> xvzf is normally way i use it but i need command to tar it up
<gnomefreak> i used cvvf and told me its not in gzip format
<Jazzva> tar -xzf ...
<Jazzva> czf
<Jazzva> Should work...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: czf is to tar it up?
<Jazzva> tar and gzip it
<gnomefreak> why the hell doesnt man page give that than
<Jazzva> if you want just to tar it up, you should use tar -cf
<Jazzva> try tar --help :)...
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I usually dont have to tar it
<gnomefreak> should i use -czf or just czf?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: me neither
<gnomefreak> normally -i.bzr works
<bluekuja> yep
<gnomefreak> not sure why it failed to work this time
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: are you sure it was updated in revu?
<bluekuja> Comments for upload of November 02 22:40
<gnomefreak> i ask because -i.bzr has never failed me before
<Jazzva> BTW, are there some plans about packaging Flock? They release 1.0 today (maybe yesterday... something like that)...
<gnomefreak> im gonna unpack it and see if its gone to make sure
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: not as of now no
<Jazzva> ok...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: feel free to go for it but number of browsers atm are more than enough IMHO and most devs hate moz code
<Jazzva> Well, yeah... I had the same thought as you.
<gnomefreak> they gave me a hard time when i had iceape introduced
<gnomefreak> ok respinning
<gnomefreak> ill let you know bluekuja when dput gets done
<bluekuja> fine
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> *:)
<gnomefreak> orry i still think -i.bzr would have fixed that
<gnomefreak> sorry even
<bluekuja> maybe you did something wrong
<bluekuja> somewhere
<bluekuja> who knows
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> i removed all tarballs from everywhere this time
<gnomefreak> so lets see what happens
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, I'll forget about "Flock to the repos" for now... :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ask asac but not sure its a great idea atm
<Jazzva> Ok :)
 * gnomefreak thinks X died are worst possible time so after i get this done right i am gonna boot gutsy and finish getting my trilug stuff set up
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, is your gf still downloading like hell?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not sure how long it will be i have download speed of like 100kps(real time) so upload is normally half download
<gnomefreak> so it still may be a while
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> wth is downloading?
<bluekuja> :P
<gnomefreak> its only 46000kb
<gnomefreak> 40686 is about the size im about 2000 into it
<bluekuja> ^^
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, just run lintian
<bluekuja> after spinning
<gnomefreak> how?
<gnomefreak> never had to before
<bluekuja> so you get that error
<bluekuja> without pushing to REVU
<bluekuja> and finding it out there
<gnomefreak> lintian bleh.orig.tar.gz?
<bluekuja> no
<bluekuja> lintian iceape.deb
<gnomefreak> i guess if i didnt rm them already that would work, how would it depend on .debs if revu downt get .debs?
<gnomefreak> s/downt/dont
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, actually it lintian the source
<bluekuja> package
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, you should get an error when debuilding it
<gnomefreak> the orig?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/mercury
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage doesnt warn me
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, when you give debuild -S -what -you -want
<bluekuja> you have a lintian report
<bluekuja> (not to the .deb)
<bluekuja> which checks binary problems
<bluekuja> but on the source
<bluekuja> so you get that error
<bluekuja> W: iceape source: source-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<bluekuja> a warning...in fact..
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, done?
<gnomefreak> yes still not getting any warnings
<gnomefreak> although i didnt have lintian installed before
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> (maybe it has been fixed)
<gnomefreak> lets hope
<bluekuja> yep
<gnomefreak> if it says its in there please download and extract source
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, also feel free to ask if you need any merge upload
<gnomefreak> because i know its not there on this end
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i have to learn how to merge so it doesnt take 2 weeks
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ok fine. Just ask if you need an hand
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> ill start on them next week i hope (if i find easy ones)
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: its almost done should be maybe 5-10 minutes at most. i have to run upstairs but ill be back in ~ 1 hour maybe less
<bluekuja> I'm going to read a bit
<bluekuja> then I sleep
<bluekuja> tomorrow I'll be here
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> ok have a good night
<bluekuja> same there
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> if i get back a GUi ill check lintian on revu
<bluekuja> great
<Ubulette> http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2007/10/27/beer-pouring-machine/  :)
<Jazzva> Japan *love*...
<Jazzva> How can you not love them?
<Jazzva> :D
<Ubulette> I speak japanese so obviously, I love japan too :)
<Jazzva> You speak Japanese *shock*? Wow :D
<Ubulette> well, i'm not fluent
<Jazzva> Anyway, it's cool :).
<Ubulette> kind of intermediate
<Ubulette> i'm learning chinese now
<Jazzva> Cool :)...
<Jazzva> brb... coffee and smoke...
<Ubulette> hmm, i've fixed rhythmbox for the python stuff but crossfading is still broken.. gonna investigate gst
 * Jazzva is back
<Ubulette> asac, you're there ?
<Ubulette> maybe he's drinking in a dark pub in boston ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-03
<Ubulette> does anoyone know if someone is already working on packaging songbird ? (ubuntu or debian)
<Jazzva> Hmm, you can check out ITP's on Debian BTS and on Launchpad :)...
<Jazzva> check out = if there are
<Jazzva> check if there are...
 * Jazzva is tired... a bit.
<Ubulette> me too
<Jazzva> Off for the rest of the day. See you in the evening or something like that...
<Ubulette> hi
<asac_the_2nd> :( i cannot log into my home anymore
<asac_the_2nd> but asac is still online
<asac_the_2nd> what the hell is going on :(
<asac_the_2nd> oh cool apparently it just reconnected :)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_the_2nd>  \o/ i am in again
<asac_> here
<Ubulette> asac, i've pushed kazehakase 0.5.0 to my ppa
<asac_the_2nd> cool ... but doesn't support xul 1.9 yet?
<Ubulette> no
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: do you see joins/parts ? is the connection of asac shaky today?
<asac_the_2nd> my connection just broke again :/
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639/
<asac_the_2nd> oh damn ... i hate it
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 09:04:23 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 1440.0 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 12:46:35 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 221.7 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 15:18:54 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 150.7 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 17:38:02 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 133.4 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 17:42:59 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 4.4 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 17:51:21 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 3.7 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 20:25:38 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 148.4 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 21:45:30 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 79.4 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 21:56:57 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 1.7 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> Nov  3 22:01:49 senica pppd[29605]: Connect time 4.0 minutes.
<asac_the_2nd> 4 minutes
<asac_the_2nd> wow
<Ubulette> miro just changed its libtorrent
<asac_the_2nd> ok fortunately i copied the python thing to this laptop yesterday
<asac_the_2nd> i will try to extract the clean bits now
<Ubulette> a libtorrent half c++ / half python using libboost
<Ubulette> "Switch from BitTorrent to libtorrent"
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> at least the right libtorrent ... or the rasterbar thing?
<Ubulette> no idea
<Ubulette> Arvid Norberg, rings a bell ?
<asac_the_2nd> nick?
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise no
<Ubulette> no, author of libtorrent
<Ubulette> he's in all (c)
<asac_the_2n1> :(
<asac_the_2n1> now the hotels wired network ... maybe thats better
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_the_2n1> you have dual monitor setup?
<Ubulette> no
<asac_the_2n1> hmm
<asac_the_2n1> http://people.debian.org/~asac/gnome-python-extras.xul1.9.fulldiff
<asac_the_2n1> with that patch you have to pass "any" to configure for gecko embedder
<asac_the_2n1> e.g. its not really clean
<Ubulette> you changed c to cpp just because of the cpp include, right ?
<asac_the_2n1> yes
<asac_the_2n1> thats the official hack to get access to those unstable symbols
<asac_the_2n1> so no more C-ony
<asac_the_2n1> only
<asac_the_2n1> i will get something to drink because i am drying out and then clean this up a bit ... maybe the package will then build
<Ubulette> ok
<asac_the_2n1> bb in 20 min
<Ubulette> hmm, why did you change xulrunner instead of adding xul1.9 ?
<asac_the_2n1> i will do that now :)
<Ubulette_> updated & renamed as txt: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xul1_9.patch.txt
<asac_the_2n1> hmm ... but thats still not right ... it still only works for any :)
<asac_the_2n1> oh
<asac_the_2n1> all fine
<asac_the_2n1> thanks
<asac_the_2n1> does the required version work?
<asac_the_2n1> do we need any at all? e.g. we have the version in the PKG_CHECK_MODULES
<Ubulette_> we don't need any but it doesn't hurt to make the patch complete
<asac_the_2n1> hmmm and the you removed the unstable thing?
<asac_the_2n1> e.g. use:
<Ubulette_> oh, sorry
<Ubulette_> merge then
<asac_the_2n1> if test $mozpackage = xulrunner-1.9; then
<asac_the_2n1> GTKMOZEMBED_CFLAGS="$GTKMOZEMBED_CFLAGS $(pkg-config --cflags --define-variable=includetype=unstable libxul-embedding-1.9)"
<asac_the_2n1> GTKMOZEMBED_LIBS="$GTKMOZEMBED_LIBS $(pkg-config --libs libxul-embedding-1.9)"
<asac_the_2n1> else
<asac_the_2n1> if test -n "$export_dynamic"; then
<asac_the_2n1>   GTKMOZEMBED_LIBS=`echo $GTKMOZEMBED_LIBS | sed -e "s/$export_dynamic//"`
<asac_the_2n1> fi
<asac_the_2n1> MOZILLA_HOME="`$PKG_CONFIG --variable=libdir $mozpackage-gtkmozembed`"
<asac_the_2n1> AC_SUBST(MOZILLA_HOME)
<asac_the_2n1> fi
<asac_the_2n1> sorry for the pastry ... let me paste itsomewhere right
<asac_the_2n1> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640/
<asac_the_2n1> then we need to check for BUILD_GTKMOZEMBED_RPATH in Makefile.am and don't use -R... in that case
<asac_the_2n1> well $MOZILLA_HOME won't work in AM_CONDITIONAL I guess
<asac_the_2n1> but you get the idea
<asac_the_2n1> is version 1.9 too high for our alpha build?
<asac_the_2n1> ok it works
<Ubulette_> ix:~$ pkg-config --define-variable=includetype=unstable  libxul-embedding-1.9
<Ubulette_> ix:~$
<Ubulette_> empty ?
<asac_the_2n1> he?
<asac_the_2n1> not for me
<Ubulette_> og
<Ubulette_> oh
<asac_the_2n1>  pkg-config --cflags --define-variable=includetype=unstable  libxul-embedding-1.9
<Ubulette_> ix:~$ pkg-config --cflags --define-variable=includetype=unstable libxul-embedding-1.9
<Ubulette_> -DXPCOM_GLUE -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/unstable
<asac_the_2n1> yeah
<asac_the_2n1> the _LIBS line looks ambigious though
<Ubulette_> hold on. i'll merge that one
<asac_the_2n1> good
<asac_the_2n1> and try to make the
<asac_the_2n1> -	-export-symbols-regex initgtkmozembed	\ -	-R$(MOZILLA_HOME) +	-export-symbols-regex initgtkmozembed -fPIC
<asac_the_2n1> -R$(MOZILLA_HOME) dependent on whether we use old gecko providers
<asac_the_2n1> afterwards the package battle begins :)
<asac_the_2n1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1641/
<asac_the_2n1> all those need to look up the right GRE
<asac_the_2n1> maybe we should add a wrapper for that to the python api as well
<asac_the_2n1> maybe adding wrappers for http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/xpcom/glue/standalone/nsXPCOMGlue.h to gtkmozembed.defs ... or adding a new nsXPCOMGlue.defs?
<asac_the_2n1> Ubulette_: do you know if that .defs file can be generated from a .h file?
<Ubulette_> hmm, i don't know. you're the expert here :)
<Ubulette_> what about this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xul1_9-v2.patch.txt ?
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, still there ?
<asac_the_2nd> shre
<asac_the_2nd> sure
<asac_the_2nd> :)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette_> what about this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/xul1_9-v2.patch.txt ?
<Ubulette> (untested)
<asac_the_2nd> why not keep MOZILLA_HOME unset and test like ifneq(,$(MOZILLA_HOME))
<asac_the_2nd> ?
<asac_the_2nd> otherwise it looks good ... of course you miss the .c -> .cpp hunks
<asac_the_2nd> but we definitly should add GRE wrappers
<asac_the_2nd> aeh glue wrappers i mean ;)
<Ubulette> well, if anything else try to use MOZILLA_HOME, it will be clear that way why it's not working
<Ubulette> ok, i let you continue, i'm on something else
<asac_the_2nd> right
<Ubulette> btw, kaze will not build on hardy until gnutls is updated
<asac_the_2nd> which version would we need?
<Ubulette> bug 139635
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139635 in libgpg-error "[cryptsetup] library dependency in /sbin/cryptsetup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139635
<Ubulette> last comment
<Ubulette> so i guess libgnutls13 >> 1.6.3-1build1
<asac_the_2nd> sounds like its enqueued and should be build soon :)
<asac_the_2nd> hi
<Jazzva> hello
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: I took a look at 5 merges/syncs. Took action for 2, waiting for the answer from the uploader for 2, and still need to look at 5th and inform the uploader that I would like to do it :).
<Jazzva> That'll be it until thursday. The first three days of the week are gonna be quite busy... school
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, bzr 0.92 is in hardy
<asac_the_2nd> final?
<asac_the_2nd> cool
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: sounds good
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> well no bzr 0.92~rc1 but bzrtools 0.92.0
<asac_the_2nd> yeah... good
<asac_the_2nd> i have it from bzr still
<Ubulette> hmm, i don't get what pitti said in the bug
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls13/
<Ubulette> hardy is still using the deb from gutsy
<asac_the_2nd> when did the build fail?
<Ubulette> today
<asac_the_2nd> after or before he said it should be build soon?
<Ubulette> 5h after
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison libgnutls13
<Ubulette> libgnutls13 | 1.6.3-1build1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette>   gnutls13 |    2.0.1-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Ubulette> hm
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... where should libgpg-error.so come from?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe a missing build depend?
<Ubulette> no. libtool wants the .la in /usr/bin, it's in /lib now
<asac_the_2nd> well thats just a warning
<asac_the_2nd> the final error doesn't find libgpg-error.so
<asac_the_2nd> which _should_ be provided by libgpg-error-dev
<asac_the_2nd> looks like that dev package is not in build-depends
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgcrypt11/
<asac_the_2nd> at least not directly
<Ubulette> it's just moved
<Ubulette> so gnutls13 has to be recompiled
<asac_the_2nd> well ... thats what is tried ... but it fails because it lacks a build-depend
<asac_the_2nd> i go down for a smoke ... maybe pitti is there in the library ... i can then ask him, but from what i see gnutls lacks a build-dependon libgpg-error-dev
<asac_the_2nd> bb soon
<Ubulette> oh, you mean libgnutls13 2.*, i was talking about kaze/nautilus/...
<asac_the_2nd> well ... the last comment of pitti in the bug you showed me talks about getting gnutls13 build
<asac_the_2nd> then i looked at build failed log of that and its a missing bd
<asac_the_2nd> k ... down for a few minutes
<asac_the_2nd> btw, pitti was not there
<asac_the_2nd> i guess he is having dinner or something
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> one option if for me to fix it and push it to my own ppa
<Ubulette> s/if/is/
<Ubulette> cc: /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> $ locate libgpg-error.so
<Ubulette>  /lib/libgpg-error.so.0.3.0
<Ubulette>  /lib/libgpg-error.so.0
<Ubulette> so that's the same reason
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... why isn't looked into /lib ?
<asac_the_2nd> maybe the .pc file is broken of libgpg-error ?
<Ubulette> the guy just moved to /lib using .install so it's obviously wrong
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-04
<Ubulette>  /usr/bin/libgcrypt-config
<asac_the_2nd> n00b
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> it's cdbs but with simple patch system
<asac_the_2nd> this sucks
<Ubulette> ?
<asac_the_2nd> importing gtkmozembed crashes python ... apparently something changed ... so i tried to regen the .defs file ... now i don't get everything, but a bunch of crap
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> i cant help; i'm no good with python
<asac_the_2nd> i have the feeling that the issue is that the lib is not loaded
<asac_the_2nd> but i don't get a symbol lookup error
<asac_the_2nd> but that could happen, right?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. just a crash when the symbol is not loaded?
<Ubulette> strace it
<asac_the_2nd> oh
<asac_the_2nd> now it works
<asac_the_2nd> strange
<asac_the_2nd> ah right
<asac_the_2nd> i manually disabled the crashing function
<asac_the_2nd> so it didn't crash anyways
<asac_the_2nd> lets reenable
<Ubulette> lol
<asac_the_2nd> strace looks good ... its really some crash in python module binding function
<asac_the_2nd> i think i need python dbgsyms
<Ubulette> those packages are broken. they run configure on make clean
<asac_the_2nd> hehe ... welll ... lots of things do that
<asac_the_2nd> well on debian/rules clean at least
<asac_the_2nd> make clean shouldn't do that imo
<asac_the_2nd> but unless its done for distclean as well ... i won't bother
<asac_the_2nd> ok i have to go t dinner ... lets hope that i can finish at least the glue python wrapper later
<asac_the_2nd> you probably go to bed?
<Ubulette> yep, it's 2am+
<asac_the_2nd> damn thing .... mcdonalds has really low quality over here
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> still fighting with gnutls
<Ubulette> i've fixed libgpg-error and libgcrypt11
<Ubulette> libtool fails on missing /usr/lib/libgcrypt.la
<Ubulette> because it looks for all deps in /usr/lib
<Ubulette> i give up.. at least for today
<asac_the_2nd> so why was that moved in the first place?
<asac_the_2nd> loading gre works now from python ... unfortunately importing gtkmozembed still crashes
<Ubulette> bug 139635
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139635 in libgpg-error "[cryptsetup] library dependency in /sbin/cryptsetup" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139635
<Ubulette> crypt /usr
<asac_the_2nd> k
<Ubulette> i've posted my patches so pitti could have a look and finish it
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds
<Ubulette> building :)
<Ubulette> may guess is 2d will fail as it started before the 1st was complete
<Ubulette> bingo
<asac_the_2nd> he?
<Ubulette> there's a huge delay between the end of a build and the ppa is populated
<Ubulette> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgpg-error/
<asac_the_2nd> well ... its probably a cronjob that copies from incoming o pool
<Ubulette> i do a rsync at the end of each successful build
<Ubulette> I should release by bot someday
<asac_the_2nd> probably
<Ubulette> s/by/my
<asac_the_2nd> if its easily extendable/adaptable it might be of use for others
<Ubulette> it's designed to daily build HEAD of anything, so it's not another pbuilder
<bluekuja> asac: heya
<bluekuja> asac: I'm finishing a NEW package for Debian
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you when done
<bluekuja> asac: finished. Let me know when you're up
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed gnutls13_2.0. I had to patch libgpg-error and libgcrypt11 and recompile opencdk10
<Ubulette> now, once it's built in my ppa, i can force a rebuild of the new kazehakase
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... pitti is on it now
<Ubulette> well, i'm done with it
<bluekuja> asac: heya :)
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for a package review?
<Ubulette> so he should read the bug
<asac> npe ... i am packing things to move to the new hotel
<bluekuja> asac: ah damn :)
<bluekuja> asac: will be you here later?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... he told me about those three packages
<asac> bluekuja: might be ... we have a dinner when we arrive ... depending on whether I get drunk i will be here later
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> and of course depending on how well internet works :)(
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when back then
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> asac, where are you going now ?
<asac> Plymouth
<asac> from cambridge
<Ubulette> another conference ?
<asac> UDS -> AllHands
<Ubulette> what's that ?
<asac> well ... kind of ... whole company meets there
<asac> and we do stupid games and inter-team sessions
<asac> like we meet the business development folks ... or support folks
<Ubulette> canonical ?
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> i do that with my company too. stupid games and sessions
<asac> i am actually not sure what happens there ... but i hope i can finally get things done
<Ubulette> if it's like me, i doubt it
<asac> i think the tech folks that already have been ad UDS don't have that a tight schedule
<asac> hmm
<asac> good on monday i am not explicitly scheduled for anything but start and end session
<asac> hmmm ... i think i missed something important ... like adding myself to some sessions
<asac> anyway ... got to pack my things now
<asac> cu later
<asac> (hopefully)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> bye
<Ubulette> hmm, pitti redid my patch instead of using it
<Ubulette> it's a pitty
<Ubulette> (lol)
<bluekuja> lol
<Ubulette> i was sure he'll do that. no idea why. I don't even know him
<bluekuja> Ubulette, he's an archive-admin
<bluekuja> and release manager
<Ubulette> i know
<Ubulette> but it's not a reason to ignore me
<bluekuja> what he did?
<Ubulette> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/libgcrypt11/+bug/139635
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139635 in libgpg-error "[cryptsetup] library dependency in /sbin/cryptsetup" [Undecided,In progress]
<Ubulette> damn ppa is too slow
<Ubulette> 1h30 to start a build, even with all builders idle
<Ubulette> kazehakase_0.5 ftbfs on lpia/hardy
<Ubulette>   libgtk2-ruby: Depends: libgtk2-ruby1.8 but it is not installable
<Ubulette> bluekuja, seems ruby is yours, right?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, could you please fix it for lpia ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, feel free to take it
<bluekuja> actually I have ano time for it
<Ubulette> i don't either
<Ubulette> i'm already doing too much stuff
<bluekuja> cool :)
<Ubulette> btw, miro moved 2 days ago to a libtorrent half c++ half python. author seems to be Arvid Norberg, rings a bell to you ?
<Ubulette> bluekuja ^^
<bluekuja> arvid norberg?
<bluekuja> let me thing
<bluekuja> *think
<bluekuja> who is he?
<bluekuja> I've already heard about him
<Ubulette> no idea, i'm trying to see what libtorrent miro is now using, to see if we can package it alone
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> if it's normal libtorrent
<bluekuja> we can package it
<bluekuja> if it's rasterbar one
<bluekuja> we cannot
<Ubulette> that's my question, which lib is it
<bluekuja> let me know when seen
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-27
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, find . -name ".svn" -exec "rm -rf {}"
<Jazzva> something like that should work
<gnomefreak> even with .svn gone it fails on .xpt
<gnomefreak> FireGPGCall/ipc/public/nsIIPCService.xpt: failing again i may have to revert the fix in rules from last time
<gnomefreak> ill work on it this week sometime
<[reed]> fta: some testing tool
<[reed]> not exactly sure
<asac> hi
<fta> asac, as i said in pragues, sulphur is to flock what minefield is to firefox
<fta> so it's not a free branding, but a "dev" branding
<asac> yep
<asac> thats what i reemphasized in bug
<[reed]> it's free in the sense we don't retain any rights to it
<[reed]> but not specifically set aside to be the non-Firefox name
<fta> i would not use a branding with a bomb in it as a free alternative to the main/non-free one
<fta> it's fine for dev snapshots
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> asac: plan Firefox stuff towards the latter end of the week
<[reed]> as in, not on Monday or first part of Tuesday
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> I'll probably get there Tuesday lunch
<asac> [reed]: thanks
<asac> will try to get appropriate slots
<[reed]> cool, thanks
<fta> asac, i crash a disk at work (and my home dir with it) so i experienced the 1st vanilla desktop, and a fresh ff3. the about:rights is broken
<fta> crashED
<[reed]> and I'll take you and fta over to MoCo for a tour
<[reed]> :)
<fta> nice :)
<asac> fta: which CD?
<fta> not a cd, an up-to-date intrepid
<asac> in which way?
<fta> my system is fine, i just lost my data disk, including /home
<fta> xml error at line 3, at <!--
<asac> heh?
<fta> i have a screenshot
<asac> thats an old bug that was fixed
<fta> yep, thought so, but it's still there
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: please paste the source
<asac> i mean what you get by ctrl+u
<fta> i lost my ssh keys so difficult to reach my box at the moment
<asac> fta: works here.
<asac> fta: try about.rights in your firefox-3.0 install
<asac> i tried with a fresh user ... worked
<fta> asac, nm, hardy
<asac> uff. thanks ;)
 * fta is trying to save some data from a dying hd
<plun> Hello, any songbird guru around...?    (fta repo)
<plun>  
<fta> what's wrong ?
<fta> plun, what's wrong with it?
<plun> wrong...  ;)   no Songbird works great  !  but teh Album Arts addon gives this
<plun> sbAlbumArtManager: _filterAlbums Called
<plun> sbAlbumArtManager: No albums in the list!
<plun> *** Blocklist::_loadBlocklist: no XML File found
<plun> albumArtHelper: [ERROR] - Unable to add Fetcher: @songbirdnest.com/Songbird/cover/metadata-fetcher;1
<plun> Addon broken or Songbird blocked ?
<fta> the native cover feature or an addon ?
<plun> Both seems to me "out of order"....  update is greyed out and maybe thats the problem ?
<fta> the "Drag album artwork here" is broken for me too
<plun> OK... I check upstream if this is a known problem,  Thanks !
<fta> plun, just asked upstream, it is supposed to work
<fta> plun, i get this in the error console: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63388/
<plun> fta: this is the addon I am testing
<plun> http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/102
<plun> fta:  "fetch missing covers" is also greyed out and I wonder if this also is blocked if main update is blocked ?
<fta> plun, is that addon supposed to work with that version of sb ? sb changed a lot since 0.6
<plun> Well, the download button was green  ;)
<plun> You can also right click and download from Amazon
<plun> sbAlbumArtManager: No albums in the list!
<plun> albumArtHelper: [ERROR] - Unable to add Fetcher: @songbirdnest.com/Songbird/cover/metadata-fetcher;1
<plun> sbCoverDownloader: [ERROR] - Failed to extract the extension from : - TypeError: aURI.match(/\.[a-zA-Z0-9]+$/) is null
<plun> Probably broken addon...
<fta> yep
<fta> hm.. upstream is preparing sb 1.0
<plun> I test others just for fun...  nothing is broken with your version at least !  ;)
<fta> plun, did you test instantbird?
<plun> fta: yup it works but misses functions, I just did a "quick test". Pidgin "rules" for the moment ;)
<fta> plun, it's still young, i packaged it more as a matter of curiosity
<fta> plun, http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2008/10/22/mac-builds-updated-to-use-the-os-native-title-bar/
<plun> fta: Yup, it looks promising, coordinate with Empathy maybe (mission impossible)....  ;)
<plun> TB3 and Lightning "beats" everything nevertheless...  ;)     I am also testing "Weave".
<plun> Up in the cloud world...;)
<fta> I'll probably do weave too. I want something i can setup on my own servers, not something hosted by a 3rd party is don't really trust
<fta> -is+I
<plun> Yup, its handy with Weave, also using DropBox ...    about servers.. have you tested Dustin Ks Musica, Just great !  ;)
<fta> nope
<plun> So simple and easy just to browse to your server... http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/announcing-musica-for-ubuntu-intrepidp.html    something for Mozilla-team to make even better ;)
<fta> \o/ i recovered all my data
<asac> fta: sounds like luck ;)
<fta> asac, i had to ruse. this disk made my desktop at work crash/freeze about 20 times today
<fta> no log, no oops, no nothing
<fta> hardy
<fta> took me a while to find it was that disk and not something else
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-28
<asac> hi
<fta> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=1
<asac> yeah ... that was posted somewhere ;)
<asac> sqlite is quite3 a big issue for us i think
<directhex> some of those numbers seem flat-out silly to me
<directhex> but i've long had issues w/ larabel's testing methodology
<asac> maybe
<directhex> comparing sqlite 3.6.3 fr'example... great, but 7.04 had sqlite 3.3.13
<directhex> you can't say "feisty would be zomgfast if you just updated all the apps to the versions in intrepid"
<fta> compiler hardening and glibc checking are probably part of it too
<asac> ack
<asac> well ... sqlite getting slower is a different thing
<fta> sqlite for us (moz) or for the whole distro ?
<asac> its somehow not comprehensible how sqlite would require so much more CPU for the same
<asac> fta: for us and the distro
<asac> fta: it probably has the most severe impact for us though
<asac> as ffox uses it in a heavy way
<fta> it's getting better in 3.1
<asac> yeah ... but still if sqlite would be twice as fast
<asac> things would become even more snappy
<asac> interesting thing is that rhythmbox always opens on _some_ desktop -- which is rarely the current active desktop
<fta> everything using the tray is broken for me, file copy in nautilus (gvfs), liferea, rhythmbox, deluge, ... except xchat
<asac> in which way?
<asac> like what i said for phythmbox?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> once open in a workspace, it's impossible to rise it from another workspace
<asac> yeah
<asac> thtas true
<asac> fta: ++
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think gtk is broken
<asac> fta: when did this start for you?
<fta> raise
<fta> a few months ago
<asac> did this happen in this last round of tarballs?
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: or maybe its compiz
<fta> i fixed liferea with Jazzva once, it's broken again
<asac> or aint you using that?
<fta> i use metacity
<asac> ok so not compiz
<asac> i still bet its gtk ;)
<asac> fta: what did that liferea fix consist toof?
<asac> did someone drop it or is it just not applicable anymore?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63562/
<asac> looks like a hack
<asac> like something that is predestined to break ;)
<fta> yes, but GDK_WINDOW_STATE_ICONIFIED means different things
<asac> its dumb
<asac> yeah i can imagine that
<fta> i checked the doc at that time
<fta> if you feel like fixing all this...
<fta> i wonder why noone else complained
<asac> me? ... gtk folks think they are perfect ;)
<asac> fta: most likely there are a bunch of bugs open
<asac> fta: just not filed against gtk+2.0, but agains the individual apps
<asac> ok ... have to move ... bbi10min
<jcastro> asac: fta: plenty of room for mozilla team sessions for openweek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<asac> bummer
<asac> [reed]: you think you could lend me an hour or so for getting info on the EAP thing?
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> now is ok
<[reed]> asac: now ok for you?
<asac> [reed]: \o/ ;) yeah.
<asac> [reed]: so its still failing right?
<asac> [reed]: when trying to connect and it fails, what do you see in /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log (maybe to a tail it)
<[reed]> yes, though I've gotten it to work twice randomly (but never was able to get it working immediately after that... very sporadic)
<[reed]> but that's twice in like 2-3 weeks
<[reed]> :(
<asac> urgh. scares me :/
<asac> [reed]: anyway ;)
<asac> [reed]: there is a bunch of users that report it as working with wpa_supplicant, so i hope we can find a fix
<[reed]> let me restart to get a blank slate
<asac> yeah. though lets hope that thats on necessary ;)
<[reed]> oh, have my weekly call with my manager now, so give me about 5-10 min.
<asac> [reed]: sure ;)
<[reed]> asac: he hasn't called yet, so I'll post some logs
<[reed]> give me a sec
<asac> cool ;)
<reed> asac: http://reed.pastebin.mozilla.org/563417
<asac> reed: ok so what kind of network is that? PEAP?
<reed> otp
<[reed]> ok, back
<[reed]> yeah, PEAP
<asac> [reed]: ok. so there should be in syslog a few lines where NM dumps the parameters it sends to wpa
<asac> [reed]: do you see those?
<reed> http://reed.pastebin.mozilla.org/563420
<reed> msu1x is 802.1x... msstate.edu is just a normal open wifi net that requires me to VPN
<asac> reed: so how was that connection setup? just started NM and selected the AP? or did you already tweak stuff manually in connection editor=
<asac> ?
<reed> no manual tweaking
<reed> just started NM
<reed> I can delete the two APs
<reed>  and start from scratch
<reed> if it would help
<asac> reed: could you try to create a connection and manually configure stuff?
<reed> pretty sure I already tried that, though
<asac> reed: tried that?
<reed> hmm
<reed> not sure
<reed> ok, give me a sec to test
<asac> reed: yeah. if you look at wpasupp log
<asac> reed: you see that NM tries to force peapver=1 and wpasupplicant complains about that
<asac> might be a red herring, but in supplicant code it just return NULL; if it sees that
<asac> so might contribute here
<asac> reed: i looked at NM applet and the only other option available is peap version 0 ... so trying that would be a first stab
<reed> tried that
<asac> reed: can you try and see if that error goes away in wpasupplicant.log (this would mean its a red herring ;))
<[reed]> yeah, I don't see any error about peap v1 in wpasupplicant.log
<[reed]> when using 0
<[reed]> but still doesn't work
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: you have a log with ver 0? or is its just the same but without that error?
<reed_> same but without error
<reed_> http://reed.pastebin.mozilla.org/563423 is syslog of disconnect from msstate.edu, attempt connect to msu1x, fail
<reed_> this is the only thing in wpasupplicant.log for msstate.edu -> msu1x -> fail
<reed_> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<reed_> No network configuration found for the current AP
<reed_> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<reed_> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<asac> reed: i think we need a more verbose wpasupplicant.log, but first lets try if it really works without NM
<asac> in /etc/network/interfaces add something like:
<asac> iface eth1 inet dhcp wpa-conf /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf
<asac> oops
<asac> again:
<asac> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<asac> wpa-conf /path/to/wpa_supplicant.conf
<asac> and create a wpa_supplicant.conf at the configured path with:
<asac> reed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63679/
<[reed]> I removed the ca line
<[reed]> what about peaplabel?
<asac> not sure :/
<asac> reed: keep it ... and if it doesnt work remove  ;)
<[reed]> ok, now what?
<asac> reed: so ... if you have that stop NM sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<asac> and try to ifup your interface
<asac> sudo ifup wlan0 (given wlan0 is your interface.name)
<asac> here is another PEAP example with label=0 http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<[reed]> it's just doing DHCPDISCOVER a ton
<[reed]> never getting an IP
<asac> reed: bug 290337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290337 in network-manager "Fails to connect to wireless network (dup-of: 272185)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in network-manager-applet "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwl4965 -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA EAP (Enterprise) network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272185
<asac> that contains a conf someone said worked
<[reed]> looking
<asac> reed: but its supposed to do dhcp right? or do you have static stuff?
<[reed]> supposed to do DHCP
<[reed]> let me get rid of phase1
<asac> yeah
<asac> try that
<asac> there are bunch in the messy master bug (the second) that say that it works manually (e.g. like what we try now)
<[reed]> hmm, nm-system-settings and wpa_supplicant are both running even though I've ifdown'd the iface
<[reed]> is that ok?
<asac> reed: oh right
<asac> reed: settings is ok
<asac> but wpasupplicant might fight over the interface with the manual one
<asac> so killall wpasupplicant
<asac> check that none is runnig and try ifup wlan0
<asac> (first ifdown wlan0 if it refuses to do stuff)
<[reed]> how can I make sure of the SSID I'm connected to?
<asac> reed: iwconfig
<asac> should spit out the current state
<reed__> yep
<reed__> I'm on msu1x
<asac> so works
<asac> cool
<reed__> yep
<reed__> so, it's NM's fault ;)
<asac> reed: obviously ;)
<asac> reed__: but thats good ;)
<asac> reed__: can you insert exactly what you see in the paste?
<reed__> see in syslog or what?
<asac> reed__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63686/
<asac> reed__: i think the keys should match (maybe its _ replaced by -)
<reed__> ah
<reed__> ok
<reed__> disconnecting... will try now
<[reed]> just getting DHCPDISCOVER
<[reed]> over and over
<[reed]> so, I guess you want me to comment out a row by row
<[reed]> and figure out which one is breaking it? :)
<[reed]> or do you have some ideas
<asac> [reed]: so what do you have now?
<asac> [reed]: i assume you didnt have group/pairwise lines before? remove those two first
<asac> and proto too i guess
<[reed]> network={
<[reed]> 	ssid="msu1x"
<[reed]> 	scan_ssid=1
<[reed]> 	key_mgmt=WPA-EAP
<[reed]> 	proto="WPA RSN"
<[reed]> 	pairwise="TKIP CCMP"
<[reed]> 	group="WEP40 WEP104 TKIP CCMP"
<[reed]> 	fragment_size=1300
<[reed]> 	eap=PEAP
<[reed]> 	identity="myusername"
<[reed]> 	password="mypassword"
<[reed]> 	phase1="peapver=0"
<[reed]> 	phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"
<[reed]> }
<[reed]> that's what I have right now (had to type it since my other laptop isn't connected right now)
<[reed]> I'll remove group, pairwise, and proto now
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> oh, just noticed this on ifup
<[reed]> wpa_supplicant: /sbin/wpa_supplicant daemon failed to start
<asac> [reed]: you need to ifdown first?
<[reed]> I did
<asac> [reed]: is a wpasupplicant running?
<[reed]> no
<asac> maybe kill it to be sure ;)
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> ps x | grep -i wpa
<[reed]> returns nothing
<[reed]> let me try again
<asac> [reed]: hmm i think you dont need the " for proto and pairwise and group
<asac> might even be illegal
<asac> as its a list of strings rather than one string
<[reed]> well, getting that error after removing those, too
<asac> example config suggests things like:  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40
<[reed]> oh, maybe I didn't save that
<[reed]> ok, didn't get the error that time
<[reed]> still have group, proto, and pairwise in file
<[reed]> it's doing DHCPDISCOVER
<[reed]> let's see if it gets an IP
<asac> hopefully not ;)
<reed__> http://reed.pastebin.mozilla.org/563434
<reed__> it got an ip :(
<asac> reed__: ok but took some time :/
<reed__> yeah
<asac> reed__: does it always work?
<reed__> checking
<asac> like ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0 ?
<asac> reed__: also how long does it about take to get that IP?
<[reed]> it worked again the second time, but not third time... trying again
<[reed]> didn't work that time either
<asac> reed__: checked that wpasupplicant isnt running ;)
<asac> ?
<[reed]> not running
<asac> reed__: ok. i think thats enough empirical data. when it worked, how long did it take?
<[reed]> took a while... at least 30 seconds... probably closer to a minute
<asac> more like 3 seconds or 10 or 30?
<asac> reed__: ok
<asac> reed__: can you drop the stuff we discussed now?
<[reed]> if it fails, it takes 1m14s
<[reed]> drop proto, group, pairwise?
<[reed]> and try again?
<asac> yes
<[reed]> ok
<asac> reed__: do you remember how long it took for the first attempt that worked? (e.g. the simple config)?
<[reed]> it was super quick
<[reed]> I remember that
<asac> cool
<asac> reed__: ok, lets drop the default group... stuff for now
<[reed]> ok, got an ip, but it took five DHCPDISCOVERs and `time ifup wlan0` returned 46.434s
<asac> [reed]: hmm. so thats with the dropped proto... stuff?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> that's with proto, pairwise, and group removed
<asac> reed__: do you still have the "simplish" config and could check whether its still snappy?
<[reed]> sure
<asac> maybe try two or three times
<asac> sometimes the driver is in bad shape ;)
<[reed]> hmm, didn't work
<[reed]> let me try again
<[reed]> can't get it to work again
<[reed]> :(
<asac> reed__: urgh .... so maybe driver state busted?
<asac> reed__: try ifdown wlan0 ....
<asac> sudo modprobe -v -r iwlang
<asac> and
<asac> sudo modprobe -v iwlang
<[reed]> iwlang not found
<asac> err iwlagn ;)
 * asac  remembers iwl-agn :)
<[reed]> worked... took 37.438s and four DHCPDISCOVERs
<[reed]> with simple config
<asac> reed__: ok. not really a sprint, but ok
<asac> reed__: can you try to do the same one more time for the full (with all) and the group/pairwise/.. stripped conf?
<asac> e.g. remove driver first
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> I've apparently locked up my laptop
<[reed]> awesomne
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> locked up
<[reed]> restarting now
<[reed]> grrr
<[reed]> "System policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in"
<[reed]> no, that's such a lie
<[reed]> I'm the only one logged in
<asac> yeah sorry. doing driver stuff always has the risk
<asac> of locking stuff up
<asac> intel drivers are just getting worse the more those folks work on them
<[reed]> asac: so, group, pairwise, etc. removed and driver restarted took 44.393s
<[reed]> and worked
<asac> [reed]: doesnt sound convincing ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: ok thanks for testing now. most likely its a combination of driver/timeout tuning/dont passing defaults for group, ... when not needed
<asac> will bring up a test package for the latter two soon and let you know ;)
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: ok so the timeout is 25 seconds. if you want you could spin your own network-manager package and see if tuning that to ugly 60 seconds helps you to connect more frequently ;)
<asac> the other thing i will try is to remove the defaults for group/pairwise, etc. so in the end its quicker
<jerone-mobile> asac: Trying to set the default homepage for firefox .. what is the best way .. I hear you would know
<asac> [reed]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63698/
<asac> [reed]: apt-get source network-manager; sudo apt-get build-dep network-manager; cd network-manager-*/; patch -p0 < /tmp/thispatchthings.txt; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<jerone-mobile> asac: we are trying to set the homepage to be "www.igoogle.com" (which is mozilla blessed) .. but there is no clear way to do it .. tyring /etc/firefox-3.0/prefs/firefox.js turns up no luck .. ubufox seems to override setting the homepage
<[reed]> asac: ok, trying
<asac> jerone-mobile: yeah. in intrepid there is an example in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/ubufox.js
<asac> jerone-mobile: also look at the .properties fiel reffed therein
<asac> [reed]: i hope i catched the right timeout-knob ... there are a bunch of different timeouts, but from code this looks like it and the syslog you pasted also seems to be 25s when it gives up
<jerone-mobile> asac: ok tried that .. this is with hardy .. and it didn't seem to work I put: pref("browser.startup.homepage","http://www.igoogle.com");     in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js
<asac> jerone-mobile: then look closer ;)
<asac> the example is different
<jerone-mobile> asac: ah I see has to be a properties file
<asac> jerone-mobile: yeah
<asac> [reed]: -p0 is of course none-sense ;) -p1 but i guess you found that out ;)
<jcastro> asac: one more slot left for openweek, sure you don't want it?
<jcastro> asac: you can do 3g!
<[reed]> asac: gimme a bit... I'm freezing
 * [reed] gets a coat
<[reed]> it's 50F
<[reed]> :(
<asac> jcastro: thanks for the reminders. i think i will skip this open week (i participated every week so far!!). too busy and i will start a holiday in that week ;)
<jcastro> yeah, I hear ya.
<asac> next time i will swamp you ;)
<jcastro> heh
<[reed]> asac: it's building now
<[reed]> asac: ok, does dpkg-buildpackage install it and such?
<asac> [reed]: no
<asac> [reed]: cd ..; sudo dpkg -i network-manager*.deb libnm-*.deb
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: then comment stuff in /etc/network/interfaces (otherwise your device would be unmanaged in NM) and restart NM
<[reed]> ok
<asac> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I know that :p
<asac> [reed]: if it doesnt work oob give driveres a chance and restart system
<jerone-mobile> asac: hmm.. well even doing the file way it seems ubufox takes over the homepage and makes it start.ubuntu.com/8.04 .. maybe this is something that only works with the Interpid build .. I'm trying to get it working in UNR 1.01 (based on hardy) with firefox-3.0.3 .. but no love .. any other ways?
<asac> [reed]: you can verify that the new timeout is used by checking that the applet spins for about a minute obviously
<asac> jerone-mobile: that "ubufox" win thing is fixed in intrepid, yes.
<asac> jerone-mobile: you can backport that fix to your ubufox package easily though
<jerone-mobile> asac: ok good to know I can ask someone to backport it
<asac> jerone-mobile: give the guy who does this the following info: cherry-pick rev 80-81 from branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu.intrepid ... to your packaging branch
<jerone-mobile> asac: big thanks!
<asac> welcome
<asac> jerone-mobile: the ubufox win bug is 259914
<asac> (as documented in changlog/commit)
<[reed]> asac: wooo
<[reed]> it connected
<asac> [reed]: how long did it take?
<[reed]> a whiler
<asac> [reed]: also please double check that this still works after reboot and i will send out packages to the bug-mob ;)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I will
<[reed]> going to class
<[reed]> will try there
<asac> [reed]: its ridiculous ... 45seconds to connect
<asac> [reed]: cool
<asac> thanks a bunch
<asac> too late for final unfortunately, but i am currently accumulating a bunch of fixes for a stable update to send out in the beginning
<jerone-mobile> asac: are you and reed talking about wireless time out .. I see this issue actually from time to time .. it's not giving it enough time to get the dhcp address .. but then I try it a second time and it works
<asac> jerone-mobile: what kind of net?
<jerone-mobile> asac: wireless
<jerone-mobile> asac: wireless 802.11n with WPA2
<asac> jerone-mobile: lol
<asac> jerone-mobile: what kind of wpa?
<asac> eap?
<asac> or psk?
<asac> which driver?
<jerone-mobile> asac: iwlagn
<asac> yeah ok
<asac> jerone-mobile: is that PSK?
<jerone-mobile> asac: eap
<asac> jerone-mobile: what kind of eap?
<asac> peap? ttls?
<asac> jerone-mobile: do you run that in the office? (are you in an office at all?)
<jerone-mobile> asac: actually it's just WPA2 Personal
<asac> jerone-mobile: ok
<asac> jerone-mobile: thats even more crazy
<asac> jerone-mobile: multiple APs with the same ESSID?
<asac> e.g. roaming?
<jerone-mobile> asac: nope just one
<asac> jerone-mobile: whats you lp id?
<jerone-mobile> asac: I've seen it 3 times .. and it's allways after a cold boot.
<jerone-mobile> asac: jerone
<asac> jerone-mobile: ok i subscribe you to a WPA-EAP bug where i will send timeout tuned packages soon ;)
<asac> done
<asac> bug 272185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in network-manager-applet "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwl4965 -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA EAP (Enterprise) network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272185
<jerone-mobile> asac: ok
<asac> jerone-mobile: not sure. but if its really timeout it should also fix you
<asac> [reed]: another interesting thing to see would be if things become much quicker when only the right values for group/pairwise/... are setup in wpasupplicant.conf
<asac> [reed]: if you feel like playing around with it, I would appreciate that input
<asac> (reason: when its much quicker then its a wpasupplicant bug, otherwise most likely a driver thing)
<jerone-mobile> asac: so it look like customization is actually broken in intrepid .. while ubufox no longer over rides the homepage .. if you try to set the homepage .. you get no default home page at all
<asac> jerone-mobile: well. it works here ;)
<asac> jerone-mobile: just remove the comment from the example
<jerone-mobile> asac: hmmm
<asac> that should work
<asac> the example .properties is also there
<jerone-mobile> asac: yeah I'm trying it on my laptop now and when I add an entry into ubufox.js  .. I get nothing .. yeah I did the example file way .. let me do an update
<asac> an update?
<asac> jerone-mobile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63758/
<asac> thats what i have
<asac> jerone-mobile: take care that you must not have a "local" ubufox installed in your profile
<jerone-mobile> asac: ok I got it .. not sure what I was doing wrong .. but thanks
<asac> jerone-mobile: cool. welcome.
<fta> W: GPG error: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01
<fta> \o/
<asac> fta: yeah. final bump
<asac> fta: paste that in -devel ;) ... maybe someone reacts
<fta> now, same thing for ppas would be nice
<asac> fta: huh?
<fta> ddebs repo was not signed
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> ok
 * asac never noticed (scary)
<asac> oh yeah i noticed ;)
<asac> now that you say it ;)
<asac> ok ... using NM on a server install ;)
<asac> now i just have to think whether i want to migrate my mailsystem to that thing
<fta> i upgraded my desktop at work from hardy to intrepid, now, it's dead
<asac> fta: yeah. you should have used NM ;)
<fta> it was fine up to the reboot, but now, i can't login, neither gdm nor console.
<asac> i mean 0.7 :)
<fta> nope, it's not the network
<asac> fta: you say it also is dead when sitting in front of it?
<fta> it seems there's not enough memory to start the login shell
<asac> sounds ... erm, unlikely
<fta> indeed
<asac> fta: what happens?
<fta> it's stuck after the password
<fta> i will retry tomorrow, but now, the box ping but i can't ssh it
<asac> fta: use nfs?
<fta> nope
<asac> for home or something?`
<asac> ok
<asac> then no clue
<fta> me neither
<asac> when you see that you should report it i guess
<fta> it's difficult to explain
<fta> huge split, we were just 3 on my side :)
<fta> http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 28 2008, 22:06:40 - Next meeting: QA Team in 18 hours 53 minutes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-29
<fta> W: GPG error: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG ECDCAD72428D7C01 Ubuntu Debug Symbol Archive Automatic Signing Key <ubuntu-archive@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fta> something wrong with the key
<fta> [reed], ff should have a progress bar or something when posting forms with lots of data instead of just "Sending request to bugzilla.x.y..."
<gnomefreak> anyone with ideas for meetings please add them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings meeting is going to be on this sunday the 2nd of Nov.
<asac> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: hi ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember what you did to firegpg concerning the FireGPGCall? and what is an .xpt file?
<asac> gnomefreak: let me first get some coffee please
<gnomefreak> go for it
<nikolam> Hi guys
<gnomefreak> hi
<nikolam> It seems I think that you compiled mozilla-related apps more then once, did you?
<gnomefreak> .xpt's look like binaries i figured out problem now to try to implement it :(
<gnomefreak> nikolam: yes
<gnomefreak> if you mean compiled as in build for Ubuntu
<nikolam> so that also include some of the major add-ons , right?
<gnomefreak> give me a minute
<gnomefreak> nikolam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List?action=show&redirect=MozillaTeam%2FFirefox3Extensions is a list so far. more will be added for next release but that is where we are atm other than me looking for a bookmarks extension
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<gnomefreak> nikolam: outside of a list of what we are working on you would have to tell me more info on what you need
<nikolam> Ok.
<nikolam> I need enigmail for seamonkey 64-bit.
<nikolam> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=291
<nikolam> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=290
<asac> seamonkey is a pita extension wise. it doesnt even have a proper extensions manager
<nikolam> .. but it has 32-bit enigmail extension.. and not 64-bit one..
<nikolam> so the source exist.
<asac> thats not questioned
<nikolam> There were successful porting in the past: http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=282&p=1223&hilit=amd64#p1223
<asac> i dont need that info ;)
<asac> i know exactly whats up with that as i dumped seamonkey support from the package at some point
<asac> we will support it again (once we find time to redo the current package)
<asac> nikolam: anyway. there source.html instructions should work if you just want a xpi
<nikolam> hm, may i know what package is that ?
<nikolam> I want an xpi. But they don`t exactly wor that easy.
<nikolam> And I think that is could work only with Sm downloaded from mozilla site
<asac> nikolam: follow the instructions on enigmail site. we are ubuntu here so care about packaging.
<gnomefreak> at the moment the current enigmail .xpi from upstream(nightlys) work with tb 3.0
<nikolam> ok, thanks. So from the moment i have working *.xpi onwards, i can contact you here or post a bug to package it for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: we have it in archives atm but not for tb3.0 until we fix our curreent package. if you get .xpi from firefox addons or from anywhere other than Ubuntu package bugs would need to be filed upstream. if you use ours or wait until package is fixed than we take bugs for it
<gnomefreak> no need for a bug report on fixing the package we are well aware that it needs a total overhaul since it is a big mess
<nikolam> Aha. Ok.
<nikolam> So May I try differen approach?
<nikolam> You are experienced in compiling and making packages, etc..
<nikolam> Where should I find more people but on that forum closely-related to that extension?
<nikolam> I think, more people that could give me suggestions where I am going wrong with doing what i want to do (make Seamonkey 64-bit enigmail)
<gnomefreak> dont we already have it for sm?
<gnomefreak> it should be same package atleast i thought it built 64 binaries
<gnomefreak> nope never mind its only for 32
<nikolam> I was thinking the same way. We don`t have it for SM right now. Not even 32-bit that is fixed upstream and working.
<gnomefreak> yes we do
<nikolam> Maybe we could pack 32-bit for a start?
<nikolam> yes?
<gnomefreak> nikolam: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/563822
<gnomefreak> 32 is packages for sm
<gnomefreak> see the link above for 32 bit version
<gnomefreak> unless you are using seamonkey 2.0
<nikolam> not 2 yet
<nikolam> so it is package mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail ..
<nikolam> mozilla-seamonkey-enigmail .. ?
<gnomefreak> asac: we dont want alpha for extensions right
<gnomefreak> nikolam: install enigmail
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install enigmail
<nikolam> this is it? : http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<gnomefreak> it should work with sm
<gnomefreak> enigmail Replaces: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<nikolam> i have it installed in thunderbird... it does not appear in Sm.
<gnomefreak> read the lnk i gave you and all should be explained
<nikolam> ok reading
<gnomefreak> apt-cache says it is
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling i will be rebuilding it too many times before final release :(
<gnomefreak> found perfect extension only its pay for it or use trial version :(
<Jazzva> asac, I added clamdrib to the extensions table. I'll update the table later afternoon to show icons of the programs that the extension is compatible with.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what does it do?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it should make thunderbird scan e-mails using clamav.
<gnomefreak> another perfect one but its prone to crackers:(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ah cool :)
<Jazzva> perfect one, prone to crackers?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, bug 290014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290014 in ubuntu "clamdrib needs-packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290014
<nikolam> gnomefreak, so if I put /etc/thunderbird/enigmail.js in /etc/seamonkey/enigmail.js it will work on Sm?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<gnomefreak> nikolam: it doesnt work by installing?
<nikolam> no. just a sec to check it out.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: is it compatiable with sm as well?
<gnomefreak> ah found it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I don't know. I still haven't seen its install.rdf
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the home page is http://www.this-page-intentionally-left-blank.org/
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: notice the ~6 words
<Jazzva> ~6 words?
<gnomefreak> im guessing support is out
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ther are around 6 word on the page
<gnomefreak> i cant read them they are too little
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it's a link, the words say "this page intentionally left blank" :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok thanks
<Jazzva> nnp
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> nikolam, just a wild guess. does seamonkey  look for extensions inside /usr/lib/seamonkey/extensions/?
<asac> gnomefreak: enigmail package wont work with seamonkey
<asac> support was dropped ages ago
<nikolam> gnomefreak, I am re-installing Seamonkey here, I will check it after that.
<asac> i think debian sarge was the last that had that officially
<Jazzva> asac, it won't? ok... nikolam, never mind then.
<gnomefreak> asac: ah than it should say so in control file
<nikolam> asac, but... it works for sm 32-bit?..
<asac> nikolam: no it doesnt work for 32-bit too
<asac> nikolam: we are talking about packages .. .not .xpi
<asac> if you are looking for .xpi ask on engimail mailing list how to build it ;)
<asac> the source.html instructions should be fine
<nikolam> then why is then 32-bit linux version for seamonkey available as .xpi on enigmail site?
<gnomefreak> but again we need to overhaul it, who dropped sm support us, debian, or upstream?
<asac> nikolam: thats enigmail site ... we have nothing to do with that and are not affiliated
<asac> nikolam: i repeated that a bunch of times now ... so please read what i write ;)
<nikolam> asac, I know that. but it Works upstream on sm 32-bit.
<asac> and what?
<asac> there isnt a conflict in what i am saying
<asac> you have to build it for 64-bit
<asac> in order to get it work there
<asac> only way to do that is to use the upstream instrucitons how to build it
<nikolam> Ok, I am trying to do just that for over a year now..
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm maybe i should try to update the .rdf since upstream only supports <=2.0.0.*
<nikolam> i was trying not to ge tin situation that i must use Original Sm build instead of ubuntu build of Sm to make it work. But i guess that must be a first step..
<asac> nikolam: then thats not for you i guess ;) ... seriously. building enigmail is a pain (even with upstream instruction). doing a proper package is even harder.
<asac> nikolam: if you cant live without it thats probably the way to go for now yes. we will hopefully get enigmail for seamonkey in jaunty
<asac> and from there maybe provide backports ... so stay tuned
<nikolam> hey, telling me.. i am in pain for a very log time for that ;,
<nikolam> I hope so that it will be in Jaunty
<asac> it will ... i promise (as of now ;))
<nikolam> but there is sm2 coming and.. fun fun fun...
<asac> if we could ship seamonkey 2 it would be much easier
<nikolam> that is right..
<asac> nikolam: yes, that would be better. afaik sm2 has a proper extension manager which makes packaging easy
<nikolam> hmm i should check out those release dates..
<asac> (if seamonkey devs didnt drop that imo important release goal now)
<nikolam> when is Jaunty due?
<asac> 6 month
<asac> its always 6 month
<asac> intrepid will be released on friday ;)
<asac> hmm even tomorrow ,)
<nikolam> I can`t wait for Jaunty to start
<gnomefreak> ha i think i found a bookmark sync
<gnomefreak> smoke now work in a few
<gnomefreak> asac: Jazzva why am i getting the feeling that either its not removing FireGPGCall dir. or we need not remove that dir. errors are here: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/563815
<gnomefreak> or not cleanly removing the dir
<Jazzva> ok, i'm off. have to hurry to school
<asac> gnomefreak: there is not error in the paste
<gnomefreak> asac: its failing to build
<gnomefreak> it should be there
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> ok let me get full error
<gnomefreak> i tried piping it but i see it didnt give all
<asac> gnomefreak: can you also brief me on what you are actually trying to do? updating firegpg?
<asac> is there a new release?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes updating it
<gnomefreak> yes 0.6.2 is newest
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/563835
<asac> gnomefreak: which version was the veresion before?
<asac> gnomefreak: you tree contains clutter
<asac> gnomefreak: start from scratch
<gnomefreak> old version was 0.5.2
<asac> gnomefreak: you most likely started with a cluttered tree
<asac> and then added all those binaries
<asac> #
<asac> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to firegpg-0.6.2/FireGPGCall/ipc/public/nsIPipeListener.xpt: binary file contents changed
<gnomefreak> asac: clutter? no it wasnt all new stuff was removing .svn by hand
<asac> #
<asac> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to firegpg-0.6.2/FireGPGCall/ipc/public/nsIPipeChannel.xpt: binary file contents changed
<asac> #
<asac> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to firegpg-0.6.2/FireGPGCall/ipc/public/nsIPipeFilterListener.xpt: binary file contents changed
<asac> #
<asac> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to firegpg-0.6.2/FireGPGCall/ipc/public/nsIPipeTransport.xpt: binary file contents changed
<asac> #
<asac> like that
<asac> gnomefreak: not its not new stuff
<gnomefreak> asac: i knwo what it says
<asac> its binary cruft you added to the tree
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the upstream tree in 0.5.2
<gnomefreak> ok i thnk ill package it using .xpi instead of svn less work that way
<asac> i think there are none of the binary components in there
<asac> gnomefreak: no please not
<asac> gnomefreak: we hav a branch for that and we should continue to use that
<asac> also we cannot use .xpi because its a native extension
<gnomefreak> ok well i need an easy way to remove .svn from all dirs.
<asac> gnomefreak: .svn isnt your problem here
<gnomefreak> than upstream is fucked up since all i did was update to 0.6.2 than removed .svn dirs.
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure how you updatred to 0.6.2
<asac> i expect that thats the problem
<gnomefreak> asac: using the wiki
<gnomefreak> than wiki needs to be fixed or we need an easier way| better way
<asac> gnomefreak: i think you started with a bogus branch
<asac> start with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<asac> err
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> you didnt save the upstream branch
<asac> gnomefreak: you can always get it from the other branch
<asac> but well
<asac> i dont see why you need to merge in revision 4
<asac> at best start at revision 1 from the branch above again and redo
<gnomefreak> it was deversed(sp)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. thats bull-shit
<asac> an upstream branch can never diverge
<gnomefreak> well that is what it said while removing .svn
<gnomefreak> s/while/after
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what you are doing
<gnomefreak> than i will start with revision 2
<asac> but i am sure you are doing something wrong
<asac> gnomefreak: better start with revision 1
<asac> the removal of .xpt isnt that important
<gnomefreak> asac: i had to remove the .svn by hand and missed 2 in revision 3 so i got revision 4
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. but doesnt matter. you can keep the .svn things
<asac> its not important to remove them
<gnomefreak> asac: no i couldnt atleawt not using the way the wiki says to upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont see your problem. branch revision 1. update to latest svn. done for upstream
<gnomefreak> asac: it was failing on all the .svn dirs. so if not failing due to that than the upgrade process is scred up on wiki
<asac> then you go and merge that to ubuntu branch
<asac> failing how?
<gnomefreak> same error only with all of the .svn files/dir
<asac> gnomefreak: then you have a cluttered build tree
<asac> most likely because you test built it
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the link but i showed james_w and fta and they said remove .svn
<asac> or you didnt properly merge the .svn things down
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah well. might be. i havent see the error. but in general there shouldnt be a problem
<asac> you just need to take care that you merge all the .upstream changes to ubuntu for those .svn files
<gnomefreak> im betting it was the merge command in update wiki but not sure since i followed dirs.
<asac> gnomefreak: also you need to use --export-upstream=..... to export the orig
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely thats the problem for you
<asac> (e.g. a bad orig)
<gnomefreak> tar --exclude=.svn -zcvf firegpg_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz firegpg
<asac> gnomefreak: ok go back to revision 1 ... upgrade to 0.6.2 and merge that to ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: thats wrong
<gnomefreak> that gave me tarball
<asac> gnomefreak: never use that
<asac> bzr bd --export-upstream=/path/to/upstream/tree --builder= ...
<gnomefreak> fta told me too so i did
<asac> yeah ... but its wrong
<asac> gnomefreak: at least dont exclude the .svn
<gnomefreak> why do we need .svn?
<asac> otherwise you will get the error ... for which they told you you should remove the .svn
<asac> gnomefreak: we dont need it, but they dont hurt either
<asac> also the orig has to be exactly the same as the .upstrewam branch
<asac> so if .svn is there we have to use that
<gnomefreak> ok will try it this way than
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> is bzr branch -# branch/locaton?
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> im gonna start with 2 since we got rid of all the native windows crap
<asac> gnomefreak: at best start with revision 1
<gnomefreak> asac:to pull the revision #
<asac> gnomefreak: and once we have done that we can do the cleanup
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr branch -r REVISION branch/location
<gnomefreak> ah ok will redo in a few
<gnomefreak> asac: your command doesnt make sense (to build orig tarball) above
<asac> gnomefreak: it makes. the --export-upstream=... bit is important. just use the rest like you did before
<gnomefreak> builder= part would be build command AFAIK
<asac> gnomefreak: err. thats just an example.
<asac> its _not_ complete obviously
<asac> ... == stands for ommitted stuff
<gnomefreak> yes i knwo that but if i add either build command or tar -bleh i have big feeling it wont work
<gnomefreak> so as i did before is the issue im having with it
<asac> gnomefreak: just use what you used before to build the .ubuntu tree
<asac> but add the --export-upstream bit to produce the tarball from .upstream branch on-the-fly
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> after first export you can copy the orig.tar.gz to the tarballs/ dir and then dont need to export on each and every build
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> [reed]: network-manager - 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu2~nm3  ... uploaded to https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive ... asked for feedback on bug 272185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in network-manager-applet "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwlagn -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA EAP (Enterprise) network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272185
<asac> thanks
<asac> ok off for some NM testing
<gnomefreak> waiting on licensing issues on excudo (replacement for bookmarksftp) and ill screw with firegpg later tonight.
<bfiller> asac: do you know if /etc/firefox-3.0/prefs/ubufox.js is tagged as a conffile?
<Jazzva> asac, I replied to your comment about Firefox3Extensions vs. MozillaExtensions. In short, it's already redirecting to MozillaTeam/Extensions/List, so it's generic enough for all extensions :)
<newz2000> hi asac, is there a release happening soon that will cause people who have been using intrepid already to see the start page again?
<newz2000> asac: unping, it's no big deal
<asac> bfiller: yes its a conffile
<asac> bfiller: at least i hope ;)
<asac> bfiller: check dpkg --status or something
<bfiller> asac: ok, was hoping it wasn't so that it could be diverted via dpkg-divert
<armin76> asac: bumb ubuntu!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-30
<asac> ola
<gnomefreak> bug 184721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184721 in linux "linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22 ships with deprecated asus_acpi.ko" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184721
<gnomefreak> crimsun: are you around yet? i have strange sound issue.
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> asac: hi
<asac> gnomefreak: so is firegpg now screwed ;) ?
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure i forgot about it last night
<asac> ok ... maybe good that way ;)
<gnomefreak> ill work on it when i get home from meeting this morning
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asac> thats most likely outdated ;)
<asac> we have pulse now
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah but pulse wiki looks like it was merged into the other shit now i cant find the script that crimsun needs to see
<gnomefreak> sound is trying to play from cpu instead of speakers after i enable all sound settings (master was off) and pc speaker was off now they are both on
<armin76> asac: bumb ubuntu!
<asac> armin76: cheers ;)
<gnomefreak> be back i hope :( this is gonna be bad
<asac> join #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> :)
<armin76> asac: you doing a release party? :D
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> armin76: i just opened a beer, took a cigarette, tuned up the music ;)
<armin76> lol
<asac> ... and doing some bug processing ;)
<asac> heh ... #ubuntu channel really is amazing ;)
<asac> 1580 people
<directhex> asac, yeah, but how many of them are just dumb?
<[reed]> the level of stupidity in the world depresses mew
<[reed]> -w
<asac> directhex: well, you need a complete eco-system in order to get something sustainable ;)
<directhex> asac, and occasionally the dopiest herbivores need to have their throats bitten off by angry aggressive predators!
<asac> directhex: problem is that aggressive predators are mostly unsmart
<directhex> asac, okay, how about clever primates flinging faeces? i can fling things...
 * asac dancing
<asac> hmm ... now my nfs causes troubles somehow
 * sebner hugs asac :D
 * asac hugs sebner and all here ;)
<sebner> asac: well, you are the hero here. :P
<fta> hi
<sebner> aloha fta =)
<asac> hi fta ;)
<asac> saivann: is bug 194970 still open for tbird 2?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194970 in mozilla-thunderbird "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<asac> [reed]: so does EAP work for you now reliably with that timeout bump patch?
<asac> WPA-EAP i mean
<armin76> asac: upgrade!
<fta> armin76, i did 2 days ago, i broke my box :P
<armin76> haha
<fta> Oct 30 13:36:44 cube gdm[28845]: Sigfile not found
<fta> Oct 30 13:36:49 cube gdm[28845]: pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<fta> Oct 30 13:36:54 cube gdm[28845]: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale
<fta> NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No protocol specified
<fta> Oct 30 13:36:59 cube gdm[28845]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<fta> it failed (froze) randomly either in gdm, or in gnome, or even during boot
<fta> i tracked it down, it was related to pam-smb and pam-ecryptfs
<fta> well, not sure of the root cause but i have a workaround now
<asac> fta: so the thing didnt sort out with your systeM?
<asac> after upgrade?
<asac> i have some wierd behaviour for nfs too
<fta> no, it was unusable after the upgrade
<fta> well, after the reboot post upgrade
<asac> I didnt have that until i did something a few days ago. i have the feeling its a prob with my nfs server and not here
<asac> fta: could you investigate whats going on?
<fta> i did, during auth (login, su in init scripts, ...), it was expecting something from samba, which i don't use, so i had dead locks everywhere
<fta> when i removed everything smd related from pam config, it started to look for encrypted files in my home dir, which i don't use on that box either, so i tweaked once again pam to forget about ecryptfs
<fta> -smd+smb
<[reed]> asac: yeah, pretty much... takes forever to connect (much longer than hardy took), but it works at least
<fta> asac, do you know what happened to all the new ppa builders ? they are gone :( https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<fta> hm, new build error http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19092814/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%7Eb2%7Ehg20081030r21112%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> [reed], you broke it
<[reed]> lol, how did I break it? :)
<fta> configuring in js/src
<fta> running /bin/sh ./build/autoconf/configure  --build=i686-linux-gnulp --prefix=/usr '--includedir=${prefix}/include' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var '--libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1' --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-system-cairo --disable-system-sqlite --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss --enable-application=xulrunner --enable-extensi
<fta> ons=default --with-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b2pre --enable-startup-notification --with-user-appdir=.mozilla --without-system-jpeg --with-system-zlib=/usr --with-system-bz2=/usr --enable-system-hunspell --disable-javaxpcom --disable-crashreporter --disable-elf-dynstr-gc --disable-installer --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs --disable-install-strip --disable-tests --disable-mochitest --disable-updater --enable-optimize --
<fta> with-distribution-id=com.ubuntu --enable-threadsafe --with-nspr-cflags='-I/usr/include/nspr' --with-nspr-libs='-L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl' --includedir=/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/include --bindir=/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin --libdir=/build/buildd/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly/
<fta> build-tree/mozilla/dist/lib --with-sync-build-files=. --enable-jemalloc --cache-file=../.././config.cache --srcdir=.
<fta> /bin/sh: Can't open ./build/autoconf/configure
<fta> configure: error: ./build/autoconf/configure failed for js/src
<fta> something changed in the last 3 days
<[reed]> yes, a huge change was made to js/src's build system
<asac> [reed]: would be interesting to see how the old kernel perform (not sure what breaks then though:)
<asac> fta: well ppa builder page might be a bit out of sync as they most likely stack up for jaunty now
<fta> asac, i meant, there were ~10 builders per arch, now, it's back to 3
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah well
<asac> i would take the current state with a grain of salt
<asac> oh no ;)
<asac> fta:
<asac> 22:02 < ogra> argh, the return of libflashsupport
<asac> 22:03  * ogra just notices it got imported from debin
<asac> 22:03 < ogra> *debian
<asac> 22:03 < ogra> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<asac> crimsun: ^^
<asac> :-P
 * [reed] wishes sound worked with Flash on intrepid
<[reed]> :(
<fta> it does for me
<[reed]> doesn't for me
<fta> with 3.1
<[reed]> I'm using Minefield (nightly)
<[reed]> and it doesn't work
<fta> but ff is no longer able to exit properly if flash has been used :(
<[reed]> do you all use jemalloc or not?
<fta> i do
<[reed]> mozilla bug 460933 should fix some random hangs and such
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460933 in jemalloc "Firefox hangs after downloading PDF it should open in Document Viewer (evince)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460933
<fta> and i still see this zillion of /tmp/jemalloc.XXXXX
<[reed]> yeah, there's a bug on that
<fta> damn, songbird failed too
<[reed]> maybe mozilla bug 462405?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462405 in Build Config "js/src/configure fails when building --with-libxul-sdk" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462405
<fta> that's rev 21115, i did 21112
<fta> nice compared to cvs and it's dumb dates and timezones ;)
<fta> its
<fta> [reed], regression: selecting text now puts ff to the roof. load http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19092814/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%7Eb2%7Ehg20081030r21112%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and try to select the text around the error, or search something in the text using quick search
<[reed]> sorry, gotta run... can look later
<fta> ok
<fta> hopefully, i fixed songbird
<fta> [reed], mozilla bug 462405 won't help us, as xul is obviously not built with --with-libxul-sdk
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462405 in Build Config "js/src/configure fails when building --with-libxul-sdk" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462405
<fta> asac, i see two options, a/ run autoconf twice, or b/ package SpiderMonkey and use it as system js in xul
<asac> fta: whats the prob?
<asac> songbird?
<asac> or recent build difficulties on trunk?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19092815/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> /bin/sh: Can't open ./build/autoconf/configure
<fta> configure: error: ./build/autoconf/configure failed for js/src
<asac> fta: what has changed recently? do we know which commit introduced this?
<fta> the problem is configure. it thinks there's a sub configure in js/src/build/autoconf because there's config.sub/guess in there
<fta> mozilla bug 97954
<fta> i already faced that in tb3
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 97954 in JavaScript Engine "autoconf build environment for spidermonkey" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97954
<asac> fta: why is there a config.guess/sub in that dir?
<asac> (in js/src/build/)?
<fta> same as build
<fta> ./build-tree/mozilla/build/autoconf/config.sub
<fta> ./build-tree/mozilla/js/src/build/autoconf/config.sub
<fta> ./build-tree/mozilla/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.sub
<asac> fta: what is running that subconfigure? is it the topmost-toplevel configure?
<asac> or the js/src/configure?
<fta> top level, but iirc, it's not something we can patch
<asac> how is that?
<fta> i mean, the magic of running sub configures is not in the .in/.ac, it's in a m4 file used by autoconf to build configure for the .in
<fta> -for the+from the
<asac> fta: what i dont understand is why this wouldnt fail in full firefox builds
<fta> i don't know their build system. maybe it runs autoconf everywhere
<asac> thats not oh i dint see the OUTPUT_SUBDIRS
<fta> here, the js/src/configure is missing, there's the .in only
<asac> hmm where is AC_OUTPUT_SUBDIRS defined?
<fta> here is a fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64880/
<fta> but there's a new problem
<fta> configure: error: --with-system-nspr and --with-nspr-libs/cflags are mutually exclusive.
<fta> running /bin/sh ./configure  --build=i486-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr '--includedir=${prefix}/include' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var '--libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1' --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-system-cairo --disable-system-sqlite --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss --enable-application=xulrunner --enable-extensions=default --wit
<fta> h-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b2pre --enable-startup-notification --with-user-appdir=.mozilla --without-system-jpeg --with-system-zlib=/usr --with-system-bz2=/usr --enable-system-hunspell --disable-javaxpcom --disable-crashreporter --disable-elf-dynstr-gc --disable-installer --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs --disable-install-strip --disable-tests --disable-mochitest --disable-updater --enable-optimize --with-distribution
<fta> -id=com.ubuntu --enable-threadsafe --with-nspr-cflags='-I/usr/include/nspr' --with-nspr-libs='-L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl' --includedir=/src/bzr/build-area/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/include --bindir=/src/bzr/build-area/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin --libdir=/src/bzr/build-area/xulrunner-1.9.1-1.9.1~b2~hg20081030r21112+nobinonly
<fta> /build-tree/mozilla/dist/lib --with-sync-build-files=. --enable-jemalloc --cache-file=../.././config.cache --srcdir=.
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64882/
<fta> yep, i know
<asac> most likely line 62 covers our case
<asac> where does that step down in the build/autoconf directory?
<fta> the problem is just that configure is missing, so the magic kicks in and try to find it by looking at config.sub
<asac> where?
<asac> where is that magic i mean ;)
<asac> is ac_configure=build/autoconf/configure up front?
<asac> i guess so
<asac> elif test -f $ac_sub_srcdir/configure.in; then ac_sub_configure=$ac_configure
<asac> fta: anyway. i think we have to call autoconf on our own (like you did). most likely they do that in client.mk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-31
<saivann> asac : Yes, bug is still open for thunderbird in intrepid
<saivann> asac : bug 194970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194970 in mozilla-thunderbird "Incorrect .desktop files" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<asac> saivann: isa that because i missed the merge or because there was no upstream release after merge?
<saivann> asac : I might not remember correctly, but I think that you said to me that you would merge the branch in your local branch. However, the current thunderbird in Intrepid does not include that fix.
<saivann> asac : This is not the most important issue, do you want me to re-upload a updated branch and remember you this bug in a few months for Jaunty?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64902/
<fta> oops, wrong
<fta> i should read
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64903/
<fta> [reed], mozilla Bug 462467
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462467 in Build Config "js/src/configure fails when building --with-system-nspr" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462467
<asac> saivann: no its fine. i will merge it a bit later today
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 31 2008, 11:47:49 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<armin76> @bumb
<armin76> asac: i got an arm :D
<fta> i was born with two ;)
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> firefox no longers starts... it appears to be running but it doesn't actually come up so I can see it
<lesshaste> I can paste an output of strace if that might help?
<asac> armin76: cool ... put ubuntu on it ;)
<armin76> asac: hahahaha :D
<armin76> asac: is there an arm port? :P
<armin76> besides, to make you happy, its running debian
<armin76> until i compile all the stuff i need to put gentoo
<asac> armin76: oh thats cool ;)
<asac> damn
<asac> second xulrunner orig upload hangs on last K
<asac> one more try :(
<fta> asac, mozilla Bug 462467 :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462467 in Build Config "js/src/configure fails when building --with-system-nspr" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462467
<fta> [reed], ^^
<asac> yeah if my net would deliver me anything i could probably do something ;)
<fta> no need, i got a r+, i just need someone to commit it
<fta> or do i need a sr+ too ?
<asac> fta: depends on what the current branch rules are
<asac> fta: and who did the review
<asac> if it was a superreviewer then you dont need a sr afaict
<fta> luser
<asac> fta: if this upload doesnt work, i need you to upload a orig i guess ;)
<asac> i mean ... the first build1 one :)
<fta> np
<asac> sigh ... first thing after this upload will be a modem and router reset
<fta> hm, ff3.1 freeze while trying to open a pdf with evince
<fta> mozilla bug 460933
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460933 in jemalloc "Firefox hangs after downloading PDF it should open in Document Viewer (evince)" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460933
<asac> fta: http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi?tree=Firefox + http://developer.mozilla.org/en/mozilla-central#mozilla-central_tree_rules
<Shanix_> hi all, I have an issue with the extra large space on firefox, tried all the uninstall, reinstall, but none works
<Shanix_> it looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6057400
<Shanix_> is there any way to debug this?
<asac> Shanix_: first thing: check that all extensions you have are disabled/uninstalled
<asac> Shanix_: second thing would be to see what font you are using
<asac> maybe you have set something custom there
<asac> Shanix_: the other thing I could think of might be a combination of font and zoom
<asac> do the spaces get smaller when you zoom out?
<Shanix_> asac, I even remove the profile and recreate it, but doesn't help either
<asac> Shanix_: well. you could have gnome settings
<asac> for the fonts
<Shanix_> asac, the strangest thing is that even if I login with different user (new user), but firefox still looks like that
<Shanix_> I changed all the fonts to the default Ubuntu font
<Shanix_> and it is only happen on firefox
<asac> Shanix_: have you tried  a live CD?
<asac> does it look ok there?
<Shanix_> asac, yes, it looks ok on the live CD
<asac> Shanix_: just shooting: 1) try a different language? ensure that you really have the default fonts installed and not any other fonts
<Shanix_> asac, on the gnome or ?
<asac> Shanix_: do you have anything in /usr/local/lib ?
<asac> Shanix_: yes language: just use plain english ;) (unless you used livecd with your locale)=
<Shanix_> asac, yes, eclipse, gtk-2.0, pythong2.5, site_ruby
<asac> Shanix_: dump that
<asac> remove everything from there
<Shanix_> ok
<asac> at least gtk2
<asac> but at best everything as you otherwise might miss things
<asac> you could rename the whole /usr/local folder to test
<asac> (remember to restart everythign after that)
<Shanix_> no, unfortunately, still appear to be the same
<Shanix_> rename the /usr/local, restart X
<asac> not sure. hard to figure that out. have you tried with all the language stuff removed?
<asac> this surealy looks like a font thing ... either its pango/cairo or something locale related. mostlikely a combination of all with not default fonts installed
<asac> Shanix_: it looks a bit like the font isnt scaled at all for you ... while everything else gets stretcehd
<Shanix_> i only have the english language left now, others has been removed.
<asac> maybe its as simple that you dont use a scalable font at all
<Shanix_> asac, the application font that I used is Sans
<Shanix_> so firefox is using the font from gnome, right?
<Shanix_> the language on firefox shows xulrunner en-GB
<Shanix_> so, if I rename the /usr/share/fonts
<Shanix_> the font definitely looks different now ...
<asac> mozilla bug 439252
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 439252 in Embedding: APIs "Embedding gtk+ widget for win32" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439252
<crimsun> [reed]: Flash 10 with minefield on intrepid?  using pulseaudio?  with libasound2-plugins from my PPA installed?
<fta> lol, a crazy guy: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1885588
<asac> fta: where is my karma graph?
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/65387/
<fta> mozilla bug 456439
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456439 in General "add about:rights and a "Know Your Rights" infobar to Firefox" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456439
<fta> asac, should i drop your patch?
<fta> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=345662
<asac> good
<asac> even translatable all the bits
<asac> so maybe we get a similar landing in 3.0.5 .... but i doubt it as there are a bunch of new strings
<sebner> asac: is the flash -> sometimes gray boxes bug already known?
<asac> sebner: probably nspluginwrapper related.
<asac> have no bug id at hand
<sebner> asac: So it's getting better if I install nspluginwrapper? /me also hasn't found a bug for it bug saw someone complaining and as I have the same sometimes (not reproduceable) ...
<asac> sebner: err. i mean its get worse _with_ nspluginwrapper
<asac> sebner: are you not using it?
<sebner> asac: nope ^^
<asac> sebner: well. general bustage then most likely
<asac> flashplugin isnt really the most stable thing on earth. could be that it hangs in alsa ;)
<crimsun> I'm happy to blame it on Flash ;-)
<sebner> asac: hrhr. Well, normal users recomment reinstalling to fix it. anyway I don't have it that often. maybe 1 in 20 times
<asac> reinstalling for fixing?
<asac> doesn't sound dangerous ;) ... but useless
<asac> that must be on forums :)
<sebner> hehe
<sebner> dunno
<asac> sebner: could you try with upstream firefox build?
<sebner> asac: grr I should go back to XP xD. k3b has also a bug. no mp3 ripping anymore :(
<sebner> asac: sure
<asac> is k3b in main?
<sebner> asac: yes
<sebner> why?
<asac> not sure ;) ... i think i never used it
<sebner> asac: well, I don't suppose you are a kde guy that can fix that so I wasn't asking ;)
<asac> try to rip an open format
<asac> better not ;)
<sebner> asac: tell my sister :O
<asac> does the gnome thing work?=
<sebner> asac: soundjuicer? dunno. but it's working with grip (slowly but working), so it's a k3b issue. anyway, my sister only wants k3b xD
<asac> tell here that choice and learning new things is good and healthy ;)
<asac> tell her
<sebner> asac: I gave that up a long time ago ;)
<sebner> asac: and btw, YOU are a canoncial guy. so instead of telling me things you should fix it ^^
<asac> sebner: you shouldnt upgrade system of simple users right on release day
<asac> at least my opinion ;)
<sebner> asac: well, be honest ... If I don't push any MOTU towards (my) bug that also wouldn't be fixed in 2 months ;)
<asac> a follower shouldnt be made a "innovator" :)
<asac> sebner: you should file the bug upstream too
<asac> sebner: or ping kubuntu folks ;)
<sebner> asac: sure, upstream seems to be semi-dead though
<asac> where is the bug? :-Ü
<sebner> asac: yeah I know. but I was just here and thought canoncial guys are mighty :P
<sebner> bug 249642 | asac
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249642 in k3b "Missing suggested/recommended package" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249642
<sebner> arggh
<sebner> sry
<sebner> wrong one
<sebner> bug 267399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267399 in k3b "Intrepid: K3B fails to rip to MP3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267399
<asac> sebner: so that program doesnt work at all?
<sebner> asac: it's working perfectly well. just ripping to MP3 isn't working ^^
<asac> sebner: what other use-cases does it cover?
<sebner> asac: pardon?
<asac> sebner: nevermind. what is the output on the command line exactly? (or whereever the error named in the bug comes from)
<sebner> asac: well output from terminal doesn't say anything. K3b says: Start reading dist ,..  Then "Borken command: lame -h --tt ............ "
<asac> not promissing ... archive.ubuntu.com still doesnt answer for me
<asac> oh now
<asac> sebner: what is ......
<asac> what happens if you run that commadn manually
<sebner> asac: ..... <-- is CD title, track title etc. didn't try that yet. I just know that lame is working (with grip, or I can start it manually)
<fta> asac, congrats, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma.png
<asac> sigh
<asac> quite interesting
<fta> the hole is my dead hd + the disastrous hardy->intrepid upgrade
<asac> i worked like 5 days all the time on bugs
<asac> but it just boosted ... then only crawled
<fta> i'm now polling the detail
<sebner> lol
<asac> most likely a bzr downturn
<asac> maybe i should focus on bzr work again ;)
<sebner> asac: when I try the commands with lame in the terminal the result is:
<sebner> lame: excess arg CD
<asac> i cannot help you if you dont post the complete command ... really
<asac> ;)
<sebner> asac: sebner@ubuntu:~$ lame -h --tt Bill Bailey --ta --tl My CD --ty 0 --tc -/home/sebner/Desktop// - My CD/01 - Bill Bailey.mp3
<sebner>   :P
<fta> use quotes around the filename
<asac> sebner: well you definitly have to put the whitespaced content in " "
<asac> yeah
<asac> quotes
<asac> aroudn everything that has whitespaces
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> just did that what k3b showed me
<asac> no clue if -/home/sebner is valid
<asac> i would think its none-sense
<fta> same
<asac> sebner: yes, but dont be a bot. things that are one argument needs to be quoted
<sebner> true
<asac> so lame -h --tt "Bill Bailey" --ta --tl "My CD" --ty 0 --tc "/home/sebner/Desktop// - My CD/01 - Bill Bailey.mp3
<asac> "
<asac> i would think
<sebner> Cannot find MY Cd
<sebner> when I change it to "dev/cdrom"
<asac>             "usage: %s [options] <infile> [outfile]\n"
<asac>             "\n"
<asac>             "    <infile> and/or <outfile> can be \"-\", which means stdin/stdout.\n"
<sebner> Warning: unsupported audio format
<asac> so - is stdin
<asac> maybe you just missed a whitespace
<sebner> don't think so
<sebner> still
<sebner> Warning: unsupported audio format
<asac> sebner: where is your source? a CD?
<sebner> asac: yes
<asac> try --cd then
<asac> lame -h --cd --tt "Bill Bailey" --ta --tl "My CD" --ty 0 --tc "/home/sebner/Desktop// - My CD/01 - Bill Bailey.mp3"
<asac> or something
<sebner> asac: I think instead of "My CD" I have to use the path to the CD ;) .. still unsupported format.
<asac> anyway if that doesnt no
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats the title
<asac>            "    --tt <title>    audio/song title (max 30 chars for version 1 tag)\n"
<asac>             "    --ta <artist>   audio/song artist (max 30 chars for version 1 tag)\n"
<asac>             "    --tl <album>    audio/song album (max 30 chars for version 1 tag)\n"
<sebner> but why then
<sebner> Could not find "My CD".
<asac> sebner: well. most likely because it has no input at all
<asac> sebner: study the manpage of lame ... would be good to know if its really something missing
<asac> like a code or something
<asac> but for that we need to know that we run it properly ;)
<sebner> asac: /me is interested in how lame gets an input source
<asac> sebner: seems you need a .wav first
<sebner> asac: Did I mention that it worked (with Hardy) ^^
<fta> i386      0 builds waiting in queue
<fta> 	palmer 	AUTO 	Building i386 build of inline-octave 0.22-3ubuntu1 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE
<fta> 	rothera 	AUTO 	Building i386 build of ggz-python 0.0.14.1-1 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE
<fta> \o/
<asac> icedax
<asac> sebner: ^^
<asac> to dump CDs to wavs
<asac> then cat /tmp/your.wav | lame (command from above)
<fta> why do that manually, there are tons of GUIs
<asac> fta: we want to see what happens with lame on the command line ;)
<sebner> asac: tomorrow or something like that ^^. but thx for your help (also that this isn't your area normally). /me will try to find a kde guy anyway
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: because k3b (a gui) chokes and only says that the lame command files
<asac> fails
<sebner> fta: but it was working in hardy
<asac> sebner: could you plese finish that?
<asac> i mean its two things ;)
<asac> and then post that in bug.
<asac> fta: jaunty official or ppa?
<fta> official
<sebner> asac: I rip it with k3b to wave :P
<fta> so i guess ppa too
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<asac> sebner: yeah ... once you have wav do the above
<asac> sebner: if that works k3b just does wrong and should be easy to fix
<fta> i'm surprised the toolchain is ready so soon
<asac> if not we know the source and probably its a new command line options or something
<sebner> asac: but how can such a thing change from hardy -> intrepid
<asac> fta: sure that the archive is open?
<asac> sebner: simple: lame is a new version -> new command line options, old dropped
<sebner> asac: release schedule says jaunty opens at 5th nov
<fta> asac, if the builders build, there's a repo somewhere
<asac> or k3b is new, but lame wasnt updated -> new command line options are not yet suppored
<asac> fta: yeah but might be bootstrapping things
<fta> damn, i have 113 tabs
<asac> or test builds
<asac> or something
<asac> i dont know the exact bootstrapping procedure
<sebner> asac: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRKKKKKINNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG
<sebner> xD
<sebner> lame Desktop/\ \ -\ My\ CD/01\ -\ Bill\ Bailey.wav -h --tt "Bill Bailey" --ta --tl "My CD" --ty 0 --tc "/home/sebner/Desktop// - My CD/01 - Bill Bailey.mp3"
<sebner> produces a My CD.mp3 in my home
<nikolam> fta, :)
<asac> sebner: try the cat i told you
<asac> with the -
<asac> fta: how much mem?
<asac> takes ffox?
<nikolam> fta, with seamonkey, you can have even more tabs in window :)
<asac> whats the status of sm 2?
<sebner> asac: sry, what do you mean with the "-" ?
<asac> sebner: instead of the filename use -
<asac> and then prepend that command with cat yourfile.wav | lame ....
<fta> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<fta> fta      21144 22.1 27.2 846856 564396 ?       Rl   14:52 109:36 /usr/lib/firefox-3.1b2pre/firefox-3.1
<asac> sebner:  in k3b there are two lame encoders
<asac> one uses the lib and one uses the external command
<asac> maybe you can switch to the lib thing?
<asac> a switch somewhere?
<sebner> asac: never found something like that
<asac> where you can say that it should use a different plugin for encoding to mp3?
<asac> sebner: look for plugins
<asac> in preferences or optios or something
<sebner> asac: lame isn't mentioned there ;)
<sebner> sebner@ubuntu:~/Desktop/  - My CD$ cat 01\ -\ Bill\ Bailey.wav | lame - -h --tt "Bill Bailey" --ta --tl "My CD" --ty 0 --tc "/home/sebner/Desktop// - My CD/01 - Bill Bailey.mp3"
<sebner> LAME 3.98 32bits (http://www.mp3dev.org/)
<sebner> CPU features: MMX (ASM used), SSE (ASM used), SSE2
<sebner> Using polyphase lowpass filter, transition band: 16538 Hz - 17071 Hz
<sebner> Encoding <stdin> to My CD
<sebner> Encoding as 44.1 kHz j-stereo MPEG-1 Layer III (11x) 128 kbps qval=2
<sebner> asac: no I have in the same folder a My CD.mp3
<asac> sebner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65410/
<asac> try that patch against k3b
<asac> sebner: you forgot the "cat"
<asac> in fron tof everything
<asac> at best rename your file to something without whitespaces to test
<sebner> asac: nope
<asac> just a tipp :-P
<asac> anyway ... test that patch
<asac> might work
<sebner> asac: /me = testing
 * sebner doesn't have a chroot yet :\
<asac> sebner: you dont need chroot
<asac> sudo apt-get build-dep k3b and there you go
<sebner> that's so messy
<sebner> ^^
<asac> apt-get source k3b; cd k3b-*/; patch -o0 < /tmp/mypatch.patch
<asac> sebner: thats the fate if one doesnt have a chroot at hand
<sebner> asac: I know, no stress ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> -p0
<sebner> asac: you forgot debuild :P
<asac> sebner: debuild is for the weak ;)
<sebner> lol
<sebner> asac: and what's for the strong ones? ^^
<asac> fakeroot make -f ./debian/rules binary maybe ?
<asac> but thats probably not equivalent with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<sebner> that's not for the strong ones. this is for the dirty ones :P
<asac> sebner: strong ones do apt-get install ;)
 * sebner loves his deubild
<sebner> *debuild
<asac> if you mean those strong ones ;)
<sebner> asac: lol
 * sebner should't use the Main servers  ^ ^
<asac> real strong ones do a diff.gz manually, type a quick and dirty .dsc and changes, sign that and then upload to ppas ;)
<sebner> asac: mighty canoncial/core dev guys can do that :P
<asac> actually quite good ... edit the diff.gz ... add the patch hunk, and then sign and upload ;)
<asac> recreate dsc and changes or replace the checksums manually ;)
<sebner> hrhr
<sebner> you geek you :P
<asac> so did the build finish?
 * sebner just changed the archive server xD
<sebner> now building
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/palmer/+history
<fta> asac, obviously, it's not ready ;)
<sebner> fta: pretty b0rken
<asac> fta: yeah. actually i think that toolchain folks love this time ;) ... just messing around with the archive ;)
<sebner> asac: well, at the beginning of intrepid cycle they had a lot fun, remember? ^^
<asac> was it disruptive?
<asac> i was stuck with hardy for some time ;)
<sebner> very very very disruptive
<sebner> they opened the archive where still everything was b0rken
<asac> i can't remember that fta wasn't here because of a broken system :)
<sebner> needed 2-3 days to fix that
<asac> yeah well. upgrading in the first week is definitly only for the bravest ;)
<fta> i usually jump the minute the repo is public
<asac> and craziest ;)
<sebner> asac: like me then xD
<sebner> fta: highfive
<asac> fta: was intrepid disruptive? i remember gnomefreak having issues.
<fta> asac, not for me
<sebner> asac: not for users but for the build machines =)
<asac> ok but probably you just held back stuff until things settled
<asac> and didnt run dist-upgrade blindly ;)
<asac> sebner: so did this build finish?
<sebner> asac: nope, /me shouldn't use his beloved debuild everytime xD
<fta> Apr 28 22:03:29 <fta>   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/
<fta> Apr 28 23:30:43 <fta>   fta@ix:~ $ lsb_release -c
<fta> Apr 28 23:30:43 <fta>   Codename:       intrepid
<asac> well debuild isnt much slower than the rest
<sebner> asac: then k3b takes that long. maybe it recognises that I'm a gnome user xD
<fta> Oct 18 23:19:44 <Ubulette>      http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<fta> Oct 18 23:19:50 <Ubulette>      :)
<fta> Oct 18 23:20:05 <Ubulette>      goodbye gutsy
<asac> i remember that one ;)
<sebner> lol
<asac> is there a feature in gmail to share inboxes?
<sebner> dh_* :D
<fta> time to reactivate getubuversions.sh
<sebner> fta: what's that?
<fta> a script watching for new distros ;)
<fta> i'll get an email
<sebner> asac: now going to test k3b
<sebner> asac: nah, crap not working :{
<sebner> off
<fta> hm, it's already open.. depending on which host the dns gives me
<sebner> gn8
<asac> k
<asac> sebner: i think its a differnt thing anyway
<asac> thats really dumb ;)
<asac> QStringList params = QStringList::split( ' ', d->cmd.command, false );
<asac> i cant believe that that ever worked ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> sebner: so look why you are now using that plugin
<asac> its definitly something that cant really work for anthing with whitespace
<asac> so i assume that wasnt used before ;)
<asac> my current guess: LAME is not properly enabled in configure
<fta> hm, songbird now asks you to accept a license when you post a patch in bugzilla !???
<asac> heh
<asac> quite attractive
<fta> i don't like that
<fta> stevel, ^^
<asac> fta: ask for license or copyright assignment?
<asac> license is probably ok
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-bugzilla.png
<fta> it appears when i checked "patch"
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65429/
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> mozilla bug 462598
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462598 in General "about:rights text in nightlies is showing text for branded builds" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462598
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma-asac.txt
<stevel> fta: yeah - it's you giving *us* a license to use your code though
<fta> stevel, i don't like the "past, present, future"
<directhex> "us"? stevel is a songbird dev?
<directhex> fta, all your code are belong to us!
<directhex> well. "them"
<stevel> fta: yeah that's a bit unnecessary... we can probably change that so the scope is just the current patch
<stevel> directhex: yeah
<fta> it's even worse than the eula used by firefox
<stevel> fta: honestly, our legal firm are somewhat overzealous.
<fta> stevel, i will stop filling bugs and posting patches, at least for now
<fta> stevel, sorry but it's not acceptable for me
<stevel> kinda sucks, we're too small to have any legal people ourselves... so we rely on an outside legal firm... but they're hired to be the most protective of us (Songbird), so they tend to err on the annoyingly-conservative side
<stevel> fta: please at least continue to file bugs, if not attach patches
<stevel> fta: i'll try to see if i can get that agreement text amended
 * stevel hates legal stuff. gets in the way of actually writing interesting code
<fta> stevel, well, i'm not sure i want to continue to work on that project in those conditions. i stopped working on flock for similar reasons.
<stevel> fta: don't stop, your feedback helps us at least get this stuff fixed
<stevel> when you find stuff like this, it gives me ammunition to go try and get it changed so we don't have roadblocks to external contribution
<fta> stevel, http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13265
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 13265 in Platform "Cannot execute using a symlink" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<stevel> that's a cool bot :)
<fta> hm, songbird bug 13265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13265 in evolution "Evolution changes attachment filenames" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13265
<asac> fta: thanks for the stats ;)
<fta> hm, songbirdnest bug 13265
<stevel> fta: thanks, i've fired off an email to our execs to see if we can change the text (or better yet, remove it entirely)
<asac> stevel: dont let the legal folks own you ;)
<stevel> asac: heh, i try not to... but i can't win every battle :(
<asac> stevel: well, if thats the start then the end is scary ;)
<fta> asac, these stats are updated daily, shortly after midnight
<stevel> asac: tough to say... when i was at Sun, it was a little easier to work with the legal team because they were at least in house and you didn't have to worry about billing and all that
<stevel> working with an external law firm is more of a pain because every hour i waste emailing or yelling over the phone is some awful exorbitant $$$
<asac> stevel: heh. well, at least java took quite some time ;)
<asac> ... and still in progress :-D
<stevel> ideally Songbird gets huge, and we hire some in-house lawyer to handle all of this instead of having a lowly dev like myself work with an external firm
<stevel> asac: yeah, BUT, there were a LOT of issues with Java & OpenSolaris in terms of third party IP, and getting companies to agree to having their code open sourced
<asac> fta: you could file bugs for songbird in launchpad project bug tracker ;)
<fta> it's useless
<asac> fta: whats useless?
<fta> posting sb bugs in lp
<fta> who will read them?
<asac> why ;) ... better than not posting at all. as long as songbird devs know they can look :)
<asac> fta: of course. still the bugs would be preserved for the world ;)
<stevel> i'd still argue that it's worth it to file bugs in our bugzilla, even if you don't want to attach a patch
<fta> well, i posted 3 bugs in the last few days, they are all UNCONFIRMED
<stevel> fta: our QA guys are totally backlogged trying to push 1.0 out
<stevel> we're trying to push a release candidate today, so everyone is super stressed with work at the moment
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-01
<asac> crimsun: so you have any instructions what I should ask when I get bugs like: bug 279346
<asac> in intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279346 in flashplugin-nonfree "no sound in youtube in intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279346
<asac> e.g. what debugging informationn do you want to get collected up front?
<asac> i regular see such bugs, but have no idea what to ask for :)
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> i made the 17k ;)
<asac> bug karma
<fta> :)
<sebner> asac: installing lame hardy version also didn't fix it :\ , but /me already prepared a SRU for another package today ^^
<fta> mozilla bug 448680
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448680 in Video/Audio "Starting <video> playback causes master volume to jump to max" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448680
<fta> crimsun, sound is broken once again in ff3.1, i get 1 sec of sound then silence, yet the video continues
<fta> crimsun, playing http://www.double.co.nz/video_test/test1.html
<fta> mozilla Bug 461344
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461344 in Storage "abort if the version of sqlite we are using is not new enough" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461344
<fta> asac, my total is still below 17k :P
<asac> fta: yeah. but srsly i did about 40h bug triaging in the last 58h or so ;)
<asac> and probably gained at max 1k for that really heroish work
<asac> if not only 600K
<asac> err 600
<fta> complain to lp guys
<fta> my definition of karma is different from theirs
<fta> a karma should not decrease after 6 months if you continue to work at the same pace
<fta> basically, our drops are the reflection of our past activities, this is non sense
<asac> yeah. ... its more like a trailing average
<fta> karma should only decrease if you're doing nothing, not if you worked harder in the past
<asac> welll ... you could have a long term average (which probably is more what you have now)
<asac> and a "current" pace indicator
<asac> the current approach is about "defeating" karma you earned in the past and if you are brave even building on top
<fta> well, today, if you earn 10 points for something, in 6 months from now, it will be divided by 10, then expire
<asac> fta: well but think that you do a bunch of work 6 month ago ... and then you only do a bit work
<asac> karma should then decrease right?
<asac> if you never decrease as long as some work is happening you can easily keep your karma and rest forever ;)
<fta> yes but not proportionally to what you've gained
<asac> yeah. its difficult ;)
<fta> do a wonderful job for zillions of stuff, then stop for a year, you're back to zero, same as someone doing nothing
<asac> yeah
<fta> yet, i feel your karma should be higher
<asac> i think it shouldnt be that bad
<asac> i mean ... the decreaes should be slower than the increase
<asac> but i think that was in the past
<fta> indeed
<asac> and people like seb and pitti had karma more than a million
<asac> which was perceived as demotivating for people that cannot spend that much time
<fta> true
<asac> so current approach gives more incentive to short term contributors
<asac> than long term
<asac> e.g. if you start it goes up quick
<asac> afterwards it fighting against decay ;)
<Nafallo> asac: the main Swedish translator was number one, since all his work got committed via tarballs ;-)
<asac> heh
<asac> but i think that rosetta isnt that fruitful anymore
<sebner> asac: ripping is working again (you have to activate "Create Wave Header" in the config. but the result is only noise :(
<asac> good
<asac> most likely a compression thing then
<sebner> asac: apachelogger told me that something inside k3b responsible for that is pretty b0rken ^^  damn :(
<asac> k
<asac> fta: is tbird 3 from your archive usable for reading imap stuff?
<asac> damn ... archive.u.c is still completely utilized
<asac> hmm 70k now
<asac> thats more or less ok
<Nafallo> really? :-P
<asac> at least to not fall asleep before it finishes ;)
<asac> Nafallo: well better than the 980B/s i had in the beginning
<Nafallo> I got like my 4Mbps before...
<asac> hmm
<fta> asac, try it
<asac> Nafallo: so you say its on my side or you are directly in the center?
<asac> fta: Need to get 12.1MB of archives.
<asac> After this operation, 36.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<asac> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! thunderbird-3.0
<Nafallo> asac: hehe. not on the switch now, no. from home.
<asac> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<asac> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main thunderbird-3.0 3.0~b1~hg20081031r785+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2 [12.1MB]
<asac> Nafallo: so its my sucky provider again
<asac> but i think i found a new provider that provides cable stuff here
<Nafallo> 9 hops to the archive.... SRSLY!
<asac> well it wasnt possible before in my particular hous ;)
<fta> still slow for me too Fetched 17.8MB in 35s (506kB/s)
<asac> fta: well 500K is still ok
 * Nafallo turns on name resolution
<asac> i usually have ~1000K
<Nafallo> baah. Level3. ✁☹
<asac> fta: does tbird 3 do the same profile wisdom we do for other previews?
<asac> or should i backup my profile?
<Nafallo> lol. drescher :-)
<fta> it's a clone
<Nafallo> nice
<asac> fta: well. so it creates a copy?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok ... just starting then
<asac> "Starting Schredder"
<fta> damn, i broke xul
<asac> fta: what can i do with the tab?
<fta> open more ? :)
<fta> why is my prerm thing not ok...
<asac> fta: how to open more tabs?
<asac> ok cool
<asac> i think i can use shredder for bug stuff now
<asac> only feature i am missing is to show a full threawd inline
<asac> e.g. click on one threawd element and get all messages displayed in message view
<fta> yep
<fta> is prerm called after install ??
<asac> fta: which prerm?
<fta> generally speaking
<asac> i think in some situation prerm is called
<asac> let me think ;)
<fta> i thought prem was called against the old version during upgrades, before new files are installed
<asac> fta: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html 6.5
<asac> in general yes. but in error cases this can become tricky i think
<asac> e.g. see 6.6
<asac> i think prerm is unlikely to be called after install
<fta> then there's a bug
<asac> if you have a simple test case let me know ;)
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.1.prerm:
<fta> if [ "$1" = "remove" ] || [ "$1" = upgrade ]; then
<fta>         rm -f /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b2pre.system.conf
<fta> fi
<asac> fta: we shouldnt do that
<asac> we should use the configure status
<fta> i upgrade a b2pre to another b2pre, the file is gone
<asac> and only remove those that are obsolete and dont have a md5sum mismatch
<asac> fta: well if you remove it that way, dpkg will think the user removed it
<asac> and will hold back the "new" file
<fta> oh
<asac> fta: look at dpkg --status xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> the conffile should be modified by user there
<asac> fta: i think what we have to do is in postinst
<asac> and there we have to check the status and remove all Obsolete configs
<asac> that are not modified
<asac> everything else will be handled by dpkg
<fta> currently, it's not; i have zillions of files in /etc/gre.d/
<asac> fta: there is a good wiki page in debian on that
<asac> fta: yes i know
<asac> thats on my list
<asac> if you want to fix it, parse the status and check md5sums in postinst for Obsolete config files
<asac> and remove them if they are not modified
<asac> james_w: where is that debian wiki page for config file handling in maintainer script again?
<asac> james_w: nevermind have it
<asac> fta: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling
<asac> thats the basic approach
<fta> ok, i'll have a look
<asac> what we should do is always check all xulrunner-1.9.1 and xulrunner-1.9 conffiles that way
<asac> and remove them with that pattern
<asac> fta: e.g. copy rm_conffile from there
<asac> and use that
<asac> fta: cool.
<asac> fta: we also want those on the 1.9 branches
<asac> in case you are at it ;)
<asac> but probably not in stable branches
<asac> otoh ;)
<asac> fta: you think its impossible to build dom-inspector for tbird?
<asac> i mean as a -dom-inspector package?
<asac> i think i dumped that at some point during 2.0
<asac> as it was broken since late 1.5
<asac> but now that i use shredder for bugs i would like to add some features and DOM inspector would help ;)
<fta> the xul one should work
<asac> hmm
<fta> providing maxversion is fine
<asac> fta: do we ship that with targetapplication toolkit@mozilla.org?
<asac> fta: we should fix that. instead of adding all the targetapps just add that
<fta> oh, i didn't add the xuladdon path
<fta> let me fix xul 1st
<asac> fta: ok works fine
<asac> fta: while you are at it :) ... replace the ffox targetapplication with toolkit@mozilla.org and min 1.9.1a1 and max 1.9.1.*
<asac> or
<asac> 1.9.1.0a1 ... not sure
<asac> fta: until we use system xul we could then ship a tbird-dom-inspector package that just adds a link
<asac> fta: do we have thunderbird-addons too?
<asac> fta: hmm. we should do that at least i guess
<asac> fta: hmm gnome-support isnt working?
<asac> it doesnt honour my gnome preferred browser
<asac> ok installing it would help ;)(
<asac> hmm still doesnt work
<fta> what is $LASTVERSION in http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgConffileHandling ?
<asac> fta: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/components/libnkgnomevfs.so
<asac> that is missing in tbird gnome support
<asac> fta: for our case LASTVERSION doesnt matter ... does it?
<asac> fta: thats only an example ... usually you do this migration stuff only once
<asac> e.g. when you upgrade from something lower or equal the last version
<asac> butin our case we want to remove all obsolete configs all the time
<asac> if they dont have md5sum mismatch of course
<asac> fta: so just dont if dpkg ---compare-version
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: now that i look ... its a bit different for us
<fta> yep
<asac> fta:  i think you will figure. we want to remove all obsolet that are not modified
<asac> shoudl be simple ;)
<asac> dpkg-query is a good start i guess
<crimsun> asac: RE bug 279346, ask that the reporter does not have an ~/.asoundrc, that the reporter has libasound2-plugins installed.  It /can/ be a pulseaudio issue; please ask the reporter to try the pulseaudio deb in my PPA.  [If it in turn is a pa issue, then it's better in luke's 0.9.13 PPA debs.]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279346 in flashplugin-nonfree "no sound in youtube in intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279346
<asac> fta: $ dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}' xulrunner-1.9 | grep obsolete
<asac> those we want to check with md5sum and remove
<asac> and 1.9.1 of coruse
<fta> yeah, already done, testing now
<asac> crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/FlashAnswers
<asac>  ;)
<crimsun> :-)
<asac> crimsun: anything the people should add? e.g. like sound card or so?
<crimsun> asac: I don't think so
<asac> crimsun: so what should happen i nwhat case? if your packages fix it -> alsa-plugins bug?
<asac> if themuso fixes it -> pulseaudio
<asac> if 1. or 2 -> invalid ;)
<crimsun> asac: well, it's always tied to pulseaudio somehow.  intrepid's pa has stability problems (known); luke's PPA debs resolve many of those crashers.  sometimes reporters have stale ~/.asoundrc*, which mucks up things.
<asac> fta: we have official branding in desktop menu, but the ugly letter as window icon ...is that a bug in packaging (e.g. gnome official icon) or in tbird?
<fta> i don't remember, i'll check. i'm multi-tasking by 4 right now :S
<asac> crimsun: ok i will do the first round then only i gues ... just wanted to do something instead of just reassigning somewhere ;)
<asac> fta: thats good ... multi stuff keeps you younger than felt ;)
<fta> damn, the file is now removed for good
<asac> fta: i need gnome support quick ;)
<asac> i cannot select a binary manualkly because file dialog crashes ;)
<fta> strange, noone reported that to me
<asac> fta: click link so you get asked for application ...
<asac> then in file chooser type
<asac> ctrl+l
<asac> -> /usr/bin/firefox (hit enter)
<asac> freeze + crash
<asac> hmm
<asac> this reminds me of bugs i read against ffox 3.0 today in launchpad
<asac> they said that they cannot save files anymore because file chooser freezes stuff
<asac> bug 274661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274661 in flashplugin-nonfree "Firefox freezes with various Flash Uploaders from different web pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274661
<asac> but thats not the bug i ment
<asac> strange cant find it anymore .)
<fta> asac,  $ wget -qO- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19186453/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b1~hg20081031r785%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz | zgrep -c nkgnomevf
<fta> 0
<fta> so libnkgnomevfs.so is not even built
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: and gnome-vfs?
<asac> fta: maybe we need to enable gnomevfs
<asac> fta: usually it was --eanble-gconf --eanble-gnomevfs
<fta> i'm sure i had that.. strangely, it's gone
<fta> how could i force my gre file to be reinstalled ?
<asac> fta: --purge
<asac> install ;)
<asac> (old)
<asac> fta: or try to be hacky and manipulate Conffiles in dpkg status file
<asac> manually
<asac> and reinstall after that
<asac> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> but if it breaks dont blame me ;)
<fta> there's no api to add a file in there ?
<asac> fta: mvo said "dpkg comes from hell" ;)
<asac> that made me believe keeping it as a blackbox might be beneficial
<asac> fta: here is the crasher bug :) ... i think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/288529
<asac> the file dialog thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288529 in firefox-3.0 "firefox, nautilus, transmission " [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> renamed now ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/288529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288529 in firefox-3.0 "firefox, nautilus, transmission crash when using gtk file dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> fta: also track seb128 for karma ;)
<asac> i want to detect manipulation ;)
<fta> done
<asac> fta: tomorrow is meeting ;)
<asac> in case you forgot
<fta> yep, got the remainder
<fta> ix:~$ lsb_release -c
<fta> Codename:       jaunty
<fta> asac, libnkgnomevfs.so is a browser thing, not xul, hence not tb
<fta> mozilla bug 461399
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461399 in Installer: XPInstall Engine "xpinstall.whitelist.add preferences should be extensible" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461399
<Jazzva> asac, I'll skip the meeting :(. I have to go to a friend...
<fta> [reed], is hg.m.o dead?
<fta> asac, > 45k
<fta> asac, i just passed 13k :(
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xul-explorer/xul-explorer.head
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-02
<fta> ppa builders still reject pkgs for jaunty
<asac> Jazzva: ok :)
<fta> asac, if you like to play with xul, xul-explorer is fun
<fta> xul 1.9 now needs NSS_3_12_1_WITH_CKBI_1_72_RTM
<Nafallo> fta: and held for ubuntu uploads :-P
<asac> fta: needs or suggests? :)
<fta> asac, bumped in clienk.mk
<fta> Rejected: Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<asac> k thats suggested then
<fta> asac, they surely have a good reason but there was no bug linked to that commit, blame [reed] ;)
<fta> http://tinyvid.tv/ <= does this work for anyone (ff3.1) using pulseaudio ?
<fta> asac, seems Answer is the best karma booster
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~bhavi/+karma
<asac> fta: well. some are .. but its all cumbersome ;)
<asac> you really have to answer a lot of questions
<fta> seems like you get >250 points per comment
<asac> fta: there is always a pool of points
<asac> if nobody else does work from that pool
<asac> you get huge amount of points ;)
<asac> crimsun: how can we find where exactly the pulse plugin hangs on networking during shutdown?
<asac> like in bug 274995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in network-manager "storing ALSA mixer element values during shutdown hangs nondeterministically if non-loopback network interfaces are still up" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<asac> fta_: did jdong ever talk to you for the gutsy backport?
<cwillu> asac, lsof might be enough
<fta_> asac, no
<asac> mozilla bug 441120
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 441120 in Startup and Profile System "command-line URLs launch multi-tabs if Firefox not running, exploitable with Safari Carpet bombing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=441120
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66315/
<fta> hg is broken
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: complain with mozilla folks
<asac> fta: no sure if "mozilla tree has three heads" is the problem
<asac> from #developers /topic
<fta> this is comm-central
<fta> sm
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 02 2008, 17:54:07 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 1 day
<asac> hmm
<asac> i am confused ;) ... topic says 1800 and mail 1900
<asac> for meeting
<fta> no registered ?
<fta> not
<fta> The next Ubuntu Mozilla Team meeting will be tomorrow,
<fta>     Sunday, 2nd November, 19:00 UTC
<fta> in ~1h
<asac> yeah
<asac> but /topic ;)
<fta> hm
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<gnomefreak> i think im still breaking this
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> all fine
<asac> you are here ;)
<gnomefreak> for a few
<asac> gnomefreak: remember meeting in 40 min ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> im setting up wireless on desktop
<gnomefreak> asac: ok good i didnt miss it
<gnomefreak> ok be back in a few
<[reed]> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 02 2008, 18:53:43 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 1 day
<gnomefreak> asac: what was old n-m not broken enough for you?
<asac> gnomefreak: meeting ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know still pissed at 0.7
<asac> its your right to be pissed at 0.7, but you should really have been pissed before release where things were still fixable
<Volans-> Hi all, sorry for being here only now...
<gnomefreak> asac: why did n-m drop the scan function?
<asac> gnomefreak: it never had a scan function?=
<asac> whats your problem?
<gnomefreak> yes it did. my laptop can use roam and find a connection
<gnomefreak> 0.7 doesnt do this
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<asac> gnomefreak: what chipset are you using?
<Volans-> everyone with some upgrade problem? :)
<gnomefreak> hold that though let me check to be sure
<gnomefreak> asac: /etc/network/interfaces == http://pastebin.mozilla.org/566783 not sure if that has wireless in it
<gnomefreak> bcm43* if i had to guess. atleast that is driver that restricted-driver tried to install (and it installed just never got connection(
<gnomefreak> asac: to be exact http://www.dynexproducts.com/pc-435-29-dynex-80211g-wireless-g-wireless-desktop-card.aspx
<asac> gnomefreak: try ndiswrapper
<asac> instead of the bcm drivers
<gnomefreak> cat install it
<gnomefreak> cant
<gnomefreak> asac: ndiswrapper isnt in 32bit repos? atleast it cant be found
<Nafallo> ndisgtk - graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: thanks
<gnomefreak> be back have to put card back
<asac> Volans-: what is your problem in interpid?
<Volans-> I can't boot with the new kernel, I have encrypted root filesystem without LVM, scryptsetup ask me for the passphrase, unlock the partition but the boot scripts doesn't see it
<Volans-> if I echo the dev/mapper the device doesn't exist but when I will drop to the busybox it exist!
<asac> Volans-: you have a bug for that?
<Volans-> is all the day that I'm trying changing something in the scripts and amnually regenerating the initrd image :)
<Volans-> not yet, I have a very particular configuration and before I understad if is a general bug or related to my configuration I will wait to fill a bug in LP
<Volans-> I have spoken a little today with siretart that is the package's maintainer
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> sounds like you should really upgrade earlier and report such bugs ;
<Volans-> ehehe I use my laptop at work.. so I have choose to wait the final release and an empty weekend...
<asac> :)
<asac> sure
<Volans-> but seems to be not enough at the moment ...:)
<gnomefreak> do i choose the .exe?
<asac> gnomefreak: nto sure ... maybe the .inf?
<gnomefreak> it looks like it
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> it says its installed already
<gnomefreak> but its not
<Volans-> asac: the really strange thing is that the device does not exist during boot but exist just after I went dropped to the busy box shell... and a long sleep does not help
<asac> Volans-: well. most likely the device exists, but that error is misleading
<asac> nad its something else
<asac> or you use the wrong device name or something
<Volans-> no, I have put in the script a lot of echoes for debug and when the system check the device really it does not exist yet
<thunderstruck> using the configure network fails to find a config tool
<thunderstruck> damnit
<thunderstruck> ok how do i tell if im using wireless or not
<Volans-> detach the cable :) well network manager should tell you
<thunderstruck> ok ill try
<crimsun> gah, just upgraded firefox-3.0 (3.0.4+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) and restarted upon update-notifier prompt, and my saved sessions went poof
<fta> ?
<crimsun> instead, I'm presented with the default start page (http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/)
<fta> the start page is from ubufox
<crimsun> indeed
<fta> hm
<fta> i didn't touch anything related to that...
<crimsun> fta: it's not anything related to that specific version, I don't think.  I've been snagging this feature for every 3.0 version.
<crimsun> I've just worked around it in the past by manually copying and pasting saved session's URLs from a text file in ~
<fta> mozilla bug 389274
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 389274 in Session Restore "[FIX]Midas demo. (designMode) fails to work properly after restoring with session restore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389274
<fta> hm, no
<crimsun> nope.
<crimsun> here's my test case, which I just reproduced using a desktop cd of 8.10:
<crimsun> 1) open multiple tabs in firefox-3.0
<crimsun> 2) save session upon closing firefox-3.0
<crimsun> 3) upgrade from 3.0.3 to 3.0.4
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<crimsun> 3) reopen firefox-3.0 to verify session is restored
<crimsun> 4) upgrade from 3.0.3 to 3.0.4 while firefox-3.0 is still running
<crimsun> 5) restart firefox-3.0 after the upgrade is complete and the notifier icon appears
<crimsun> note that there is no prompt to save the session when restarting firefox-3.0 and that no tabs from saved sessions are available
<fta> in 3.1, there's a nice feature: about:sessionrestore
<crimsun> true, but unfortunately with firefox-3.1 (3.1~b2~hg20081031r21155+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) and xulrunner-1.9.1 (1.9.1~b2~hg20081031r21155+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta4) atm, I receive "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2pre and 1.9.1b2pre."
<crimsun> anyhow, need to dig into this alsa-plugins issue :/
<fta> sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge xulrunner-1.9.1 ; sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9.1
<fta> my bad, i removed a conf file and it confused dpkg.. now, the workaround is to purge and reinstall
<crimsun> fta: ah, ok, I'll try that later
<crimsun> (thanks, btw!)
<fta> crimsun, while you're here, i still have issues with sound in ff3.1: http://tinyvid.tv/show/e3wzq35dms5h gives me 1 or 2 seconds of sound only
<crimsun> (queued, looking at alsa-plugins SRU)
<fta> a few days ago, mozilla added support for pulseaudio in ff3.1
<fta> ok
<fta> the "upgrade while firefox is still running" is a known cause of troubles :(
<fta> [reed], ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-26
<micahg> asac: please ping me re bug 460860 as soon as you're up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460860 in prism "old prism apps just stop working after upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460860
<asac> kenvandif: ken ... IF ;) you are there, let me know.
<asac> bindwoodish issue here
<asac> nothing works
<asac> at least none of the tests i suggested
<asac> jdstrand: so i am not sure what to do for sqlite
<asac> jdstrand: there have been SRUs
<asac> if we want to roll something to security we would need two updates for each release?
<asac> in jaunty there is one SRU https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/3.6.10-1ubuntu0.2
<asac> intrepid too https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/3.5.9-3ubuntu1
 * asac sits and waits
<urbanape> asac, morning. I have to run my son to daycare. Should be back in half hour to forty-five minutes
<asac> ok
<fta> seems i can't play videos on my dual core. sound & video are jerky. like here http://vimeo.com/4904965
<fta> or here http://vimeo.com/6601409
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 20429 fta       20   0 1075m 386m  34m R  115 19.2 130:08.03 firefox-3.7
<fta>  1055 root      20   0  307m 165m  15m S   20  8.2  68:10.32 Xorg
<fta>  1501 fta        9 -11  157m 7828 6556 S    2  0.4  35:21.16 pulseaudio
<fta> it was fine a couple of weeks ago
<urbanape> Hi, asac. I'm back
<asac> lunch now ... 30 minutes
<urbanape> np
<asac> urbanape: ok
<asac> urbanape: so ....
<asac> where is the couchdb located?
<urbanape> asac, it's desktopcouch
<asac> where?
<urbanape> it starts up on a random, unclaimed port. You can either query dbus for it, or you can go to a generated static page:
<urbanape> file:///home/<username>/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchd.html
<urbanape> er, couchdb.html
<asac> file:///home/asac/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<asac> that doesnt exist
<urbanape> do you have desktopcouch installed?
<asac> i have couchdb processes running
<urbanape> is it the system couchdb? 5984?
<asac> ii  desktopcouch                         0.5-0ubuntu1                         A Desktop CouchDB instance
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302052
<asac> thats the ps -eaf | grep couchdb
<asac> firefox    6706        asac   25u     IPv4    6542946      0t0        TCP 127.0.0.1:37486->127.0.0.1:5984 (ESTABLISHED)
<asac> so seems ffox has a connection open to that port
<urbanape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302055/
<urbanape> weird. It shouldn't be falling back on the system couchdb.
<asac> hmm
<urbanape> We took out that behavior a long while ago
<asac> who would startup desktopcouch?
<asac> dbus activation?
<urbanape> yes, ffox with bindwood installed should start it up (the act of querying it for its port will start it if it's not already)
 * asac kills
<asac> killing killed it
<asac> nothing starts
<urbanape> what happens if you start it manually: $ python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<asac> now things are running with my user
<asac> after i restarted couchdb
<urbanape> also, incidentally, are you using the apparmor profiles for ffox?
<urbanape> we've had at least one report that bindwood doesn't behave very well in that environment.
<asac> apparmor is enabled by default afaik
<asac> yeah
<asac> Oct 26 14:55:05 tinya kernel: [416505.927541] type=1503 audit(1256565305.801:72): operation="exec" pid=12797 parent=12796 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/bindwood/couchdb_env.sh"
<asac> Oct 26 14:56:22 tinya wpa_supplicant[1320]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<asac> Oct 26 14:56:36 tinya kernel: [416596.256205] type=1503 audit(1256565396.133:73): operation="exec" pid=13148 parent=13147 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/bindwood/couchdb_env.sh"
<asac> Oct 26 14:56:54 tinya kernel: [416614.703574] type=1503 audit(1256565414.578:74): operation="exec" pid=13169 parent=13168 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/bindwood/couchdb_env.sh"
<asac> Oct 26 14:57:45 tinya kernel: [416665.533608] type=1503 audit(1256565465.409:75): operation="exec" pid=13206 parent=13205 profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.*/firefox" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/bindwood/couchdb_env.sh"
<asac> jdstrand: ^^ ... one more for you ;)
<asac> ok trying with disabled
<urbanape> does that only stop system-installed extensions? I've been using Bindwood since, well, its inception and haven't had any problems.
<urbanape> I might not be running apparmor, though. I've got no logs in /var/log/apparmor/
<asac> yes
<asac> system installed are differenct
<urbanape> I mostly have been running Bindwood developmentally with a file in my profile's extensions directory pointing to the dev directory
<asac> different
<asac> apparmor wise
<urbanape> s/mostly//
<asac> please file a bug against apparmor
<urbanape> will do
<asac> or move the bug you had there
<urbanape> we just want to add an exception for Bindwood's shell script?
<urbanape> It's the only process we call.
<asac> urbanape: i get a complain "login to localhost:49698"
<asac> administrator
<asac> password
<asac> urbanape: if just ignoring that process error is a solution we can do that
<urbanape> are you getting it repeatedly?
<asac> yes. with my real profile
<asac> what kind of port is that?
<asac> is that bindwood?
<urbanape> that's the desktopcouch port.
<asac> yeah. seems its busted somewhat
<urbanape> It picks a random, unused port to start the couch process listening.
<asac> hmm
<asac> do you check if thats taken already?
<urbanape> dbus does
<urbanape> dbus just picks an unused port for the process.
<asac> beam.smp  12910        asac   13u     IPv4    6549527      0t0        TCP 127.0.0.1:49698 (LISTEN)
<urbanape> we find out which port by querying dbus.
<asac> so its taken
<asac> dbus?
<asac> thats a http thing, right?
<urbanape> no, it's a system process thing
<asac> beam.smp
<urbanape> beam.smp is the erlang process that's running CouchDB
<asac> beam.smp has something to do with couchcb
<asac> yeah
<asac> should be renamed imo ;)
<urbanape> thought you were asking if dbus is an http thing
<asac> but why does firefox think it needs to connect using http?
<asac> no
<asac> i know that dbus isnt http
<urbanape> alright, here's how Bindwood works
<asac> but firefox gets a http auth
<asac> on that port
<asac> go ahead
<urbanape> we start up, and we run that couchdb_env.sh, which gets us:
<urbanape> the port that CouchDB is listening on, and the oauth tokens from our personal desktop couch ini file.
<urbanape> querying the port has a side effect of starting up desktop couch if it's not already running.
<urbanape> (that happens with anything that queries for our desktop couch, not just Bindwood)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats understood
<urbanape> then, we ensure that there's a bookmarks database in our CouchDB, creating if necessary.
<urbanape> (using the AJAX couch.js libs)
<asac> so why would firefox not succeed with that oauth ...
<urbanape> that should be using the oauth tokens
<urbanape> and it's not, so it's trying to fall back on HTTP Basic Auth.
<urbanape> you'll get a prompt for each ajax request, and it will be misery if you've got a lot of bookmarks.
<asac> so it means that ooauth failed?
<urbanape> the way we solved this before was ...
<urbanape> it means that for some reason, the oauth tokens it got were different from what couch was expecting.
<asac> ok. so where does ffox get that ooauth token from?
<asac> also ... does it safe that in profile?
<asac> that would explains it i guess
<asac> as i created the couchdb with a different profile
<urbanape> no, doesn't get saved in profile, we read it each time firefox starts up.
<asac> ok
<asac> so why would that not work?
<urbanape> and all of your (asac's) ffox profiles share a CouchDB. We tag each Couch record with the profile associated with it, and filter for the currently running profile when dealing with the records.
<asac> hmm
<asac> so the test i outlined wouldnt work anyway
<asac> anyway. so lets focus on why oauth token can be invalid
<asac> how do you get that token?
<jdstrand> err, apparmor is installed and enabled by default in Ubuntu, but one must opt-in to the firefox profile, which is disabled by default
<urbanape> jdstrand, aha, okay.
<asac> jdstrand: oh. so i have it enabled because i enabled it?
<jdstrand> I'm not sure the profile will ever be enabled by default, but we'll keep plugging away at it and making it better as we go
<jdstrand> asac: yes
<urbanape> asac, this should give you four tokens joined with colons: python -c "from desktopcouch import local_files; tokens = local_files.get_oauth_tokens(); print ':'.join([tokens['consumer_key'], tokens['consumer_secret'], tokens['token'], tokens['token_secret']])"
<urbanape> you don't need to paste them here.
<asac> checking
<jdstrand> asac: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#New%20profiles
<jdstrand> asac: it will tell you how to disable it again if desired
<asac> urbanape: yes. that works ... four things
<asac> jdstrand: no. i know
<asac> i did it
<urbanape> k, so the couchdb_env.sh is getting *something*.
<asac> just thought we had it enabled
<jdstrand> asac: ah, ok
<urbanape> Lemme check with thisfred and see why your Couch might be using something different.
<asac> jdstrand: so for sqlite3 update ... what do you think wrt SRUs
<asac> 12:50 < asac> jdstrand: so i am not sure what to do for sqlite
<asac> 12:50 < asac> jdstrand: there have been SRUs
<asac> 12:50 < asac> if we want to roll something to security we would need two updates for each release?
<asac> 12:51 < asac> in jaunty there is one SRU https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/3.6.10-1ubuntu0.2
<asac> 12:51 < asac> intrepid too https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/3.5.9-3ubuntu1
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> asac: so that is in -updates?
<asac> yes. we have something in -updates
<asac> but we wwant the new update go to -security
<jdstrand> asac: we pull from -updates for -security updates
<asac> rolling two updates sounds hard
<asac> jdstrand: ok. so its ok to base on top of -updates version. thanks
<asac> that fixes my issues ;)
<jdstrand> asac: not only ok, it is how we always do it ;)
<asac> great.
<jdstrand> otherwise it the maintenance issues would just explode
<asac> right
<asac> thats what i felt
<jdstrand> s/it//
<jdstrand> cool
 * asac continues to proceed on sqlite3
<urbanape> asac, I'll let you know when I've got something for you to try or a question about your environment.
<urbanape> thx
<urbanape> asac: if you start ffox from the command line like so: `BINDWOOD_DEBUG=1 firefox &`, we log more diagnostic output in the error console. It might be useful to see the errors you're getting from that point of view (if you can get past all the annoying basic auth prompts)
<asac> let me try
<asac> no change
<asac> no log
<asac> odd
<asac> nothing new
<asac> echo $BINDWOOD_DEBUG
<asac> 1
<urbanape> nothing in the Error Console?
<urbanape> brb
<asac> had to uninstall bindwood
<asac> kenvandine: can you verify bindwood for me ;)?
<asac> kenvandine: it doesnt work at all here, but i dont want to block this upload just because it doesnt work for me
<asac> of course if its still broken we shouldnt upload it, so would be nice if you could run the testcases i posted in the mail threads and confirm that they work
<urbanape> asac, it's very strange. I'm definitely using it in a different manner than by installing the package (though I will do that as well), but I haven't had any of these particular problems since we've corrected the oauth code after the last major release (0.4.0)
<kenvandine> asac, it is working here
<urbanape> kenvandine, are you on desktopcouch 0.5.0? I'm upgrading locally from 0.4.2, but it's taking a bit longer than I had anticipated.
<kenvandine> asac, let me check my mail
<urbanape> kenvandine, also check my followup
<kenvandine> urbanape, i have 0.5.0 from your ppa
<kenvandine> not from karmic
<urbanape> k
<kenvandine> asac, you emailed tests?
<kenvandine> ah... friday :)
<asac> kenvandine: yes. though we found out today that those arent going to work as they are filtered per-profile ... so instead of using a new profile it probably is dropping the .mozilla profile and ensure that its properly synched...
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> i filed bug 461150 fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461150 in bindwood "when oauth fails, user gets spammed with HTTP authentication dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461150
<kenvandine> asac, good... that sucks :)
<asac> kenvandine: i am not sure why oauth fails here ... but its definitly bad ;)
<asac> here
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> urbanape, [object XULElement]
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> how do you copy errors from the error console?
<asac> kenvandine: right click /copy/
<urbanape> or install Console2
<kenvandine> urbanape, there is definately a problem
<kenvandine> asac, right click copy got me the object XULElement thing
 * kenvandine finds console2
<urbanape> kenvandine, hrm. I'm still going through my upgrade.
<kenvandine> oh nm... i still have 0.4.1 installed
<kenvandine> humm... it got installed friday
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i guess i did that :)
 * kenvandine removes and retests
<urbanape> *whew*
<kenvandine> i guess that explains why i didn't have to install it in my new mozilla dir :)
<kenvandine> urbanape, asac: ok i have tested with a clean profile and it is populating my bookmarks correctly
<kenvandine> and not spamming me with livemarks
<kenvandine> but let me run it for a little longer to make sure they don't come back :)
<urbanape> not getting the basic auth prompts?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> working fine
<urbanape> good deal
<kenvandine> whacked the profile, installed bindwood.xpi and verified Bookmarks->Desktop Couch with an unfiled bookmark appeared
<asac> kenvandine: and adding new bookmarks, moving and starting with fresh profile works?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> kenvandine: please test system install
<kenvandine> that was the unfiled bookmark
<asac> not .xpi
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> asac, where can i  build the deb from
<kenvandine> nm
<kenvandine> found it
<asac> COPYING.BSD isnt in upstream btw
<urbanape> it should have been included during the last release.
<urbanape> (or after)
<urbanape> huh. Guess it got overlooked.
<asac> its in the packaging branch
<asac> not in the upstream tree
<asac> oddly enough
<asac> anyway
<urbanape> yeah, just hasn't been backported. I'll file a bug for it and get it landed.
<asac> ok pushing the potential packaging release to ~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu
<kenvandine> asac, yeah it  works from a deb and clean profile
<asac> kenvandine: can you branch that ... use bzr bd to build
<asac> ok
<kenvandine> asac, i just merged locally and bzr bd
<asac> better check the branch from above
<kenvandine> i can do that too
<asac> i dont want to have it fail because we did separate things
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> sorry for not posting it earlier
<kenvandine> no worries
<asac>     - fix LP: #459068 - Create a proper folder for storing Couchdb/UbuntuOne book
<asac>       marks
<asac> so why does that fix livebookmarks?
<kenvandine> that was a separate bug
<kenvandine> mildly related
<kenvandine> slightly related rather
<asac> err
<asac> so why do we get a merge reqeust for that bug and it fixes something else?
<kenvandine> urbanape, ^^
<kenvandine> it was initially the other bug fix
<asac> i dont want to fix stuff that isnt release critical at this point
<kenvandine> then he branched that to fix the folder thing
<asac> thats not nice
<kenvandine> yeah, well without that fix it gets really ugly
<kenvandine> basically bookmarks you get synced all show up in your toolbar
<kenvandine> so it gets huge
<kenvandine> this drops it into a folder of it's own
<urbanape> asac, it was a modification to the third fix I listed in my initial email
<urbanape> previous behavior was to pull new bookmarks into the toolbar folder, which was bad. kenvandine's bug lists that as the bad behavior and the fix I added just redirects them to a known folder location inside the bookmarks menu.
<asac> ok doesnt matter i will upload that now
<asac> once bindwood is in main this needs to be done by adding patches i guess
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> asac, for sure
<asac> uploaded
<kenvandine> asac, ok tested from your branch and it works
<kenvandine> asac, thx!
<asac> yeah. had to uncommit and add new bug to changelog
<asac> but it should be same
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine will be glad to have firefox behaving again :)
<asac> this oauth spamming needs to be fixed ;)
<asac> but well ... glad its not in main ;)
<asac> btw, the other bug was added after the grave bug in the branch
<asac> so it was not really a reuse of the other fix ;)
<asac> ok off ... watching a potential flat
<asac> kenvandine: you might need to prod pitti or scottk
<asac> to get this in
<asac> i can do that when back
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> i think archive is almost locked down ... so lets hope that still goes in
<kenvandine> i'll talk to pitti right now
<asac> thx
<urbanape> thx, both of you
<asac> welcome
<kenvandine> ok pitti accepted it :)
<urbanape> gotta reboot after dist-upgrade
<urbanape> brb
<micahg> hi asac
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<asac> micahg: hi
<micahg> I'll be back in about an hour
<micahg> asac: what did you think of my prism fix?
<micahg> jdstrand: for the apparmor bugs, is there a process you'd like me to follow?
<jdstrand> micahg: in general, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<micahg> what are we committed to having work in the profile?
<jdstrand> micahg: also, while I developed the profile, I won't necessarily be the one to fix it. aa profiling bugs are often easy to fix. however, feel free to subscribe ubuntu-security rather than directly assigning me
<micahg> ok, sorry
<jdstrand> np
<micahg> so, what do you think the profile should support (so I know what's a bug and what isn't)
<micahg> I've been watching the bugs
<jdstrand> micahg: 1st, remember the profile is opt-in, so none of the profiling bugs should be higher than 'Low' I would say
<jdstrand> idea being that people who enable it should be able to file a bug/fix it themselves
<jdstrand> in terms of what it supports, I would like it to support anything that is shipped in Ubuntu
<micahg> does that mean allow entries for everything?
<jdstrand> the profile should generally be able to handle most people's extenstions
<jdstrand> extensions that they download
<jdstrand> we can look at those on a case by case basis
<jdstrand> micahg: what I mean by 'anything that is shipped in Ubuntu' is that if there is an action within firefox or a shipped extension that doesn't work because of the profile, then we should look hard at fixing it
<jdstrand> the recent nautilus one is an example of that
<micahg> am I better off subscribing ubuntu-security if the logs show an issue with the apparmor profile?
<jdstrand> being able to run fsck is an example of one that we would not allow
<micahg> rather than trying to fix it myself and possibly cause something unsecure to happen?
<jdstrand> micahg: feel free to subscribe us and attach a debdiff fixing it. we can review it and give feedback
<jdstrand> or a diff if that is easier
<micahg> is triaged still appropriate if the kernel log is attached?
<jdstrand> yes
<micahg> ok, great, thank you for your time
<jdstrand> assuming it is just a profiling bug (eg, like the nautilus one, where we should just allow Ux access)
<jdstrand> micahg: np! thanks for your help with these :)
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> or asac_
<asac> micahg: ok
<micahg> ok?
<asac> micahg: so ... what was the prism branch?
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/prism/prism-karmic-2
<micahg> still waiting for the reporter to test
<asac> micahg: on bug folks say it didnt work
<micahg> say one person
<asac> how is your fix supposed to work?
<micahg> it's supposed to provide a fake xulrunner-1.9 binary that calls the prism binary and loads the webapp
<asac> hmm
<micahg> the command works for me
<micahg> but I don't have an old app created by prism
<micahg> that's what I needed tested
<asac> so would Exec=xulrunner-1.9 /usr/share/prism/application.ini -webapp slimtimer@prism.app
<micahg> i don't get what the guy posted
<asac> so would Exec=xulrunner-1.9.1 /usr/share/prism/application.ini -webapp slimtimer@prism.app
<asac> work?
<micahg> no
<micahg> idk
<asac> why not?
<micahg> didn't test that
<micahg> I have it turning into prism-bin /usr/share/prism/application.ini -webapp slimtimer@prism.app
<micahg> because currently it's prism $@
<micahg> when the new prism writes out a shorcut
<asac> ok.
<asac> shipping xulrunner-1.9 is too messy
<asac> imo we can sell this as an acceptable breakage
<micahg> that's why I added a conflicts
<micahg> and a comment in the changelog
<asac> yes. but that gets messy. prism should push xulrunner-1.9 out
<asac> or get pushed out because of xulrunner-1.9
<micahg> well, it can't work with 1.9 anyways
<asac> i think we can won't fix that bug.
<micahg> I was thinking to write a migration script, but I don't know enough about prism to do it properly
<micahg> I figured this could get us through release and then in -updates we could fix it properly
<asac> i dont think we should fix it
<asac> the migration script would require either to replace xulrunner-1.9
<micahg> well, that leaves people to recreate their apps
<asac> sure
<asac> we can ship a xulrunner-1.9 link in xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> thats all we can do
<asac> but not before updates
<micahg> let me see if that does it
<micahg> but that's messy as well
<micahg> as it builds on an initial bad practice
<asac> yes. but messing with /usr/bin/xulrunner* is better to be done in a xulrunner package
<asac> cant the user just edit the .desktop file?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I'm testing your fix
<micahg> anyways, I think I messed up a symlink in the package anyways
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prism/+bug/460860/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460860 in prism "old prism apps just stop working after upgrade" [High,Won't fix]
<asac> micahg: i think we hsould keep it won't fix as i said in the bug
<micahg> ok
<asac> its inconvenient, but prism is a preview thing
<micahg> I"ll test an edit workaround and post that in the bug
<asac> thats great
<asac> not sure if we put these workarounds for universe apps in release notes or somewhere
<asac> i will check that
<micahg> yeah, changing from xulrunner-1.9 to prism works
<micahg> posted workaround
<micahg> ok, about the clean up bug, there were some makefiles left after I added the stuff in bug
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/d4c03c40d
<asac> good
<micahg> do I just add lines to remove those files in debian/rules?
<asac> micahg: make distclean should remove most
<asac> doesnt that do it?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> how do I run that?
<asac> make distclean
<micahg> where?
<micahg> at the top level?
<asac> i would think so
<micahg> no make target
<asac> not sure where it gets build
<asac> but whatever is used to build it
<asac> should be used to clean it
<asac> maybe you removed the top level Makefile already?
<asac> let me quickly build it
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> it's gone alreadt
<asac> not sure why its gone for you
<asac> try again
<asac> ls Makefile
<asac> Makefile
<asac> thats after make clean
<micahg> in / or in prism/
<micahg> ugh, I'll see if I can fix 3.7 daily tonight
<fta> lol, i'm playing with windows 7, just installed an inti-virus, it's talking to me :)
<fta> and in french
<micahg> asac: anything left to fix before release?
<asac> yes. font problems ;)
<micahg> I don't think I can fix that
<asac> for release there is not much we can do on mozilla front
<micahg> ok
<micahg> does prism use b.m.o?
<micahg> oh, I wanted to ask you about sqlite
<asac> odd
<micahg> does that have the possibility of breaking other apps
<asac> didnt i file removal bugs for firefox-3.0
<micahg> no, you transitioned it
<asac> hmm
<asac> are there still rdepends on xulrunner-1.9?
<micahg> thught we fixed them
<micahg> I haven't checked since I added the tasks to the supercede bug
<micahg> according to the bug we got them all
<micahg> I can do a final check alittle later
<asac> hmm bfilter still depends on xulrunner-1.9
<asac> mozilla-helix-player
<asac> python-hulahop
<micahg> asac: your bfilter upload was never pushed through
<asac> hmm
<urbanape> hey, asac. So, there's this dumb developer we have on staff named me.
<asac> urbanape: sounds good :-P
<asac> what is broken?
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: ok so ... what was that transition bug id?
<micahg> bug 455517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455517 in seahorse-plugins "supersede firefox 3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 in karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455517
<micahg> also, helix-player depnds on www-browser
<micahg> that's why I didn't report it
<urbanape> fixed a silly typo and pushed it up. Since you mentioned before about cherry picking and so on, I wanted to check to see what would be better to do WRT versioning or tagging the branch.
<asac> micahg: yes. but we should upload it i guess ... can you try if it builds at all with 1.9.1?
<urbanape> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/fix-lp461371/+merge/13986 is the merge proposal. It's fixed and pushed.
<asac> helix that is
<urbanape> should I propose that bug for targeting karmic as well?
<asac> ok
<asac> urbanape: what is the impact?
<asac> its not clear from the bug
<urbanape> with that typo in place, changes made locally to bookmarks (titles, URIs, &c) are not propagated to CouchDB.
<asac> new additions not?
<asac> i mean that works?
<urbanape> new additions work properly.
<asac> or everything but the first sync is b roken?
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: apt-get source bfilter gives me the control with 1.9.1
<asac> did that fail to biuld?
<micahg> checking
<micahg> yes :(
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bfilter/1.1.4-1ubuntu2/+build/1300661/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.bfilter_1.1.4-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<urbanape> the event handler for when bookmarks change, though, will fail early on with an exception and the change isn't pushed.
<asac> hmm
<micahg> looks like an SPI change
<micahg> *API
<asac> yes
<asac> javascript bustage
<micahg1> I spun a test build of helix with xul-1.9.1
<asac> good
<asac> that worked?
<micahg> waiting
<asac> so bfilter .... hmm
<asac> did debian port that yet?
<micahg> I'll let you know about helix when the build is done
<micahg> cehcking
<micahg> debian had a depends on libmozjs1d
<asac> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> so thats from xul 1.9.1?
<asac> if so we should check what patch they added to bfilter
<asac> ... if any
<micahg> I don't know how it even built on debian
<micahg> the latest I mean
<micahg> packages are missing
<micahg> they have libmozjs2d now
<asac> yeah
<asac> it probably wasnt built
<asac> is 1.9.1 in unstable at all?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> as is xulrunner-dev
<micahg> 1.9.1.3
<asac> micahg: k
<asac> micahg: so heix?
<asac> helix ;)
<micahg> still working
<asac> want to paste a debdiff?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<micahg> if it builds, I'll giv eyou the debdiff
<asac> thanks
 * micahg had to throw to ppa as I have no clean environment
<asac> micahg: maybe paste it already so i can prepare and wai for your confirm
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: oh ... close that bug like i did in the other uploads
<asac> i mean: rememberto close it ;)
<micahg> I'll attach debdiff to bug
<micahg> mark as patch?
<micahg> debdiff attached to bug
 * micahg used the debdiff tool for the first time :)
<asac> micahg: what bug?
<asac> i mean id ;)
<asac> bug 455517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455517 in seahorse-plugins "supersede firefox 3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 in karmic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455517
<asac> ok
<asac> so next is python-hulahop
<asac> ok python-hulahop needs pyxpom
<asac> thats not there anymore
<asac> so hmm
<asac> urbanape: no i uploaded it
<asac> err ... "ok i uploaded it"
<asac> its a cherry-pick merge
<asac> so please take care that that branch gets merged into the trunk branh
<asac> _without_modifications_
<asac> otherwise i will get conflicts on next upstream merge in branch ;)
<micahg> asac: helix had a nonrelated build error
<micahg> asac: apparently helix and python 2.6.4 don't get along
<urbanape> asac: again with the wonderful and the good and gentleman and all that. I'm keeping a running tally of beers owed at UDS
<micahg> asac: helix is out of dayer
<micahg> date
<micahg> 2 years out of date
<micahg> and is no longer in debian
<asac> urbanape: haha ok. i will remember that
<asac> urbanape: maybe i can upgrade from a beer to a whiskie ;)
<urbanape> asac, we could do some serious damage to whiskey stocks in TX.
<asac> odd
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> micahg: helix failed again=
<asac> that sucks
<micahg> yeah, it also failed a month and a half ago during teh test rebuild
<asac> it built here
<micahg> do you have python-2.6.4rc2?
<asac> no clue
<asac> i have current python
<asac> rc1
<asac> 2.6.4~rc1-0ubuntu1
<asac> ok lets file a removal request
<asac> can you file the bug and i ack it and try to poke scottk
<asac> etc.?
<asac> xurl.cpp:864:6: error: #elif with no expression
<asac> wait
<micahg> well, ubuntu's kept it for 3 releases past debian, doesn't that mean we should fix it?
<asac> thats the build failure
<asac> thats a code bug
<asac> and gcc 4.4 related
<micahg> oh, I had a python - ribesome build error in my ppa
<micahg> but I see that in the test rebuild
<micahg> can you fix it
<asac> 864
<asac> i dont know
<asac> what build failure are you seeing?
<asac> i only se the elif without expression on builders
<micahg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34429124/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.helix-player_1.0.9-0ubuntu7~karmic~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> TypeError: exceptions must be classes or instances, not str
<micahg> so there are 2 problems now :(
<asac> not sure why python is a different verison for you
<asac> we have rc1
<asac> i think
<asac> your issue is amd64
<asac> most likely a different problem yes.
<micahg> same on i386
<micahg> python-2.6minimal is rc2
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> i think we should remove it if its removed from debian
<micahg> asac: ScottK was more inclined to fix it
<micahg> I can't find the reason for removal upstream
<micahg> and realplayer is popular
<asac> hmm
<asac> do you know how to fix it ;)?
<asac> ok let me see what built here
<micahg> no, but if I had a couple of days, I could build the new version :)
<asac> new version?
<asac> hmm
<micahg> yeah realplayer 11 compatible
<micahg> we've got the equivalent of 9 right now
<asac> the problem is that we use py 2.6 on builders
<asac> while it needs 2.4 i think
<asac> that complain about strings not being valid in exceptions feels like a thing likely to happen in 2.6 which became stricter afaik
<micahg> I can make a build dep on python2.4
<micahg> hmm
<asac> ok fixed hxurl.cpp
<micahg> it's already got that
<asac> lets see how far it gets now
<asac> python: can't open file '/bin/pyar.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<asac> ok maybe it needs a full debian/rules build
<asac> trying
<asac> micahg: anyway. put latest helix on your todo for lucid ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I can file a bug :)
<asac> filed
<asac> 461543
<asac> bug 461543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461543 in helix-player "new upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461543
<micahg> should I assign to myself?
<asac> platform/unix/unix_net.cpp:1772:10: error: #elif with no expression
<asac> platform/unix/unix_net.cpp: In static member function ‘static HX_RESULT unix_net::get_host_by_name(char*, hostent*&)’:
<asac> next bug
<asac> micahg: already assign it ;)
<asac> assigned
<asac> ok one more build run
<asac> lets see how far we get now
<asac> so far ttwo #elif bugs fixed
<asac> not yet seen your python thing
<micahg> asac: you probably won't see it...it shouldn't happen in the PPA either as the build-deps is for python2.4
<asac> it says its using python 2.6 here
<micahg> weird
<micahg> that's probably another bug we should look into at some point
<asac> micahg: well. i think it needs to explicitl yset the python version
<asac> somewhere
<asac> the build depends is probably not enough
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: so why does the archive build fail different from your ppa build?
<micahg> idk
<asac> the archive thing failed similar to what i saw and fixed now
<micahg> yeah, weird
<micahg> idk
<asac> i think it will finish here
<asac> do you have a pbuilder where you could quick check if the debdiff i will do helps?
<asac> but lets first wait
<asac> guess takes 5 more minutes or so
<asac> so bbib
<fta> (i can share my script to easily create/manager pbuilders for different dists/arches)
<micahg> fta: that would be great :)
<micahg> I should set that up on my server
<asac> ok try this debdiff
<asac> debdiff helix-player_1.0.9-0ubuntu7.dsc helix-player_1.0.9-0ubuntu8.dsc  | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f63989e9b
<micahg> where should I try it?
<asac> not sure ... locally ;)?
<micahg> I just use patch to apply to the folder?
<asac> micahg: yes apt-get source helix-player ... then cd hel*/
<asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/debdiff.diff ;)
<asac> download from pastebin
<asac> dont copy paste
<asac> that will bust
<micahg> did that
<micahg> changelog busted
<asac> huh?
<micahg> but that's ok
<asac> thats your own?
<asac> ok
<asac> i used whatever i uploaded before i think
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> my fault
<asac> ok
<micahg> worked no
<micahg> now
<micahg> my funny ppa versions broke it ;)
<asac> ok also pushhed to my ppa
<asac> buildesr are empty
<asac> so we should get results from there too soon
<micahg> asac: also have bug 461006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461006 in prism "unable to run two prism instances same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461006
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/302412/
<micahg> I can;t confirm but bd murray did
<asac> hmm i can start reader and mail
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=21624
<BUGabundo> this guys are totally lost!
<micahg> asac: so can I
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+build/1310159
<micahg> applying patch 90-fix-gcc4 to ./ ... failed.
<micahg> make: *** [patch-stamp] Error 1
<micahg> that's what I get locally
<asac> hmm
<micahg> pythonfailure
<asac> dpatch is really my enemy no 1
<asac> i did nothing wrong :/
<asac> err it even builds here :/
<micahg> I patched it twice, that's why I failed locally
<asac> ah
<micahg> ugh, still failed on that patch
<asac> ok let me try fix umake to use python2.4
<micahg> ok, now it seems to be working
<micahg> locally at least
<asac> well ... it always works for me locally ;)
<asac> i will try to run umake with python2.4 explicitly now
<asac> lets check if there are other explicitly python invokations tha we should fix
<asac> ok that looks better ... lets try
<asac> pushed to ppa again
<asac> [#-00000001][2009-10-27 00:44:18][1075727472][INFO ] : Ribosome v2.4.8
<asac> [#-00000002][2009-10-27 00:44:18][1075727472][INFO ] : Using Python v2.6.4-rc2
<asac> so that might work ;)
<micahg> that was the same as before
<asac> hm
<asac> strange ;)
<asac> i run it with PYTHON = python2.4
<asac> lets hope that just umake.py is broken
<asac> thats run with python2.4 at least
<micahg> we should know in 2.5 minutes :)
<asac> yeah ... rounda bout
<asac> builders are free
<asac> which is kind of ingteresting
<asac> last time during release freeze they were really busy
<asac> as nothing goes in folks usually go to ppas ;)
<micahg> maybe because of the late freeze, people got all their fixes in :)
<asac> feels odd for me that this time freeze was later
<asac> i mean ... it was always zero for stuff for main after RC
<asac> but universe i thought i could upload till day before rleease iirc
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+build/1310173
<asac> now its getting interesting
<asac> umake is in action
<asac> failed ;)
<asac>   SDK named 'oggvorbissdk'. Please read documentation for instructions
<asac>   on how to obtain and install this SDK.
<asac> hmm libogg-dev
<asac> lets check that ;)
<asac> not hats not it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-27
<asac> ok i think i got it sdkpath was a complete mess
<asac> uploaded asac2
<asac> 4 more minutes to know ;)
<asac> hmm seems will take a bit longer :/
<asac> someone pushed a batch to builders
<micahg> ok, I have to reboot in a minute
<micahg> brb
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+build/1310215
 * asac waits
<micahg> asac: I just got clobbered by overeager xid caching
<asac> yeah
<asac> its going ahead
<asac> now compiling
<asac> ;)
<asac> lets hope it doesn fail late
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f398c7202
<asac> thats the full debdiff
<asac> the SetSDKPath part is probably not needed after i set the env in debian/rules
<asac> but SetSDKPath was used in a lots of more patches ... which means that whoever did that, did clearly not understand what to do
<asac> micahg: you got the XiD warnings?
<asac> any bad consequence ;)
<asac> ?
<micahg> ate up > 3GB on home
<asac> .xsession-errors?
<asac> ouch
<asac> thats really bad
<asac> ok
 * asac takes a big note to remove that warning asap
<asac> helix still building
<asac> good sign i guess
<asac> unfortauntely i cant remember if lpia failed
<micahg> I thought it was cause by something besides ff
<asac> have to check that before being too happy ;)
<asac> micahg: its just a warning that was added to latest gtk versions
<asac> the same code path probably existed before
<asac> but cluttering .xsession-errors by this amount is insane
<asac> and we couldnt identify any correlation of this to crashes
<asac> Successfully built  on meitnerium (virtual)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/ppa/+build/1310215
<asac>  \o/
<asac> what a hackfest ;)
<asac> now ... does it work at all ;)?
<micahg> ggod q
<asac> good amd64 and i386 is bulding too now
<asac> so we can test
 * asac crosses fingers
<asac> any idea how to test that ;)?
<micahg> try helix content ?
<asac> dunno where to find ;)
<asac> hmm. maybe the wiki has that
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA
<asac> no example site :(
<asac> great
<asac> http://service.real.com/realplayer/test/
<asac> that ?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> well, old version was broke
<micahg> let's hope the new version works
<asac> ok installing ;)
<asac> audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin
<asac> so thats in about:plugins
<asac> now checking tes
 * BUGabundo /usr/local/bin/xfcre76 BUGabundo | tee /dev/sleep
<asac> mm only rpm suffix
<asac> BUGabundo: swq
<asac> sw
<BUGabundo> :S
<BUGabundo> guud night
<asac> micahg: uploaded
<micahg> asac: it's  broke
<micahg> core dump
<asac> not for me ;)
<asac> what did you try?
<micahg> weird
<micahg> http://service.real.com/learnnav/testrams/realvideo10_LAN.ram
<asac> i have no idea what to test besides checking about:config
<micahg> actually just launching the player fails
<asac> .ram ... we need rpm files
<asac> yes
<asac> that plugin only deals with rpm
<asac> i think thats a wrapper plugin
<asac> which also requires a realplayer install in the back
<asac> which i then raps if someone specifies the real player plugin mimetype
<asac> seems to be something on top of normal realaudio streams
<asac> but thats just what i got from a quick look ;)
<asac> yeah so you need the realplayer package too
<micahg> it works
<micahg> http://guide.real.com/bestwebvideo
<micahg> realplayer is the proprietary version
<asac> indeed
<asac> that thing is really real?
<micahg> It has the real log
<micahg> logo
<asac> no that is flash
<asac> no that is flash
<micahg> it seems like it's all fglash
<asac> how unfortunate that rpm is a confliciting suffix with redhat packages ;)
<micahg> all I see are ram files
<asac> yes
<asac> me too
<asac> asked in identi.ca twitter
<asac> lets check
<asac> no answer yet
<asac> not good
<asac> well... assume tahts the best we could still do for karmic ;)
<asac> i wouldnt think it should be more broken than it was when it worked with ffox 3.0
<dtchen> asac: WRT the sqlite3 staging for karmic-security in the PPA, is there a test case (or set of) that I should run? Should I be using the one mentioned in the bugzilla report?
<asac> dtchen: oh coool. you found it? ... so yeah. i think for firefox the best you can get is "normal" use
<asac> and "test in bugzilla"
<asac> i am not so sure about what else to test to be sure that it doesnt introduce regressions in other apps
<micahg> asac: I found another FTBFS if you want to fix it before release
<asac> micahg: ?
<micahg> on the test archive rebuild
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909/+build/1225493
<micahg> mozilla-bonobo
<micahg> otherwise, I'll try to fix it after release
<asac> hmm
<asac> i thought i fixed that earlier this cycle
<micahg> it's just a rebuild, hasn't been touched since intrepid
<asac> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<micahg> wow
<micahg> didn't even build in intrepid
<asac> it has build deps on iceape
<asac> that says all i guess
<micahg> we have iceape
<asac> we have?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f2a55774a
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape/+changelog
<asac> no sign of it since guty
<asac> gutsy
<micahg> well, we have a dev package for it
<asac> ah you probably have seamonkey-dev
<asac> then
<micahg> yes
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that must be it
<micahg> it's a stub package
<asac> hmm
<micahg> ok, I have to go to sleep
<micahg> just figure I'd mention it in case you want to do it in the next 2 hours
<micahg> otherwise, I'll do it for the next release
<asac> xul 1.9 might still get out ;)
 * asac hopes
<asac_empathy> empathy for the world ;)
<asac> back to irssi ;)
<Cobalt> Hello. I'm using Firefox 3.5.x from the Ubuntu daily build PPA. However, it defaults to using Qt rather than GTK. I've seen no options to choose one over the other, there are no real indications on the web either. Also, there does not appear to be any different packages for one or the other. I have installed the gnome-support .debs, to no avail. Any pointers please?
<Cobalt> Sorry, if I appear to be cross-posting, I was just informed of the existence of this channel.
<av`> Cobalt, how do you know it's using Qt?
<Cobalt> av`: My Qt apps look the same as Firefox. My GTK apps render their widgets differently. Also, different font rendering.
<av`> I never had this problem and I use firefox since ages
<av`> Cobalt, asac should be able to help you
<av`> I'm leaving
<Cobalt> Okay. I'll hang around in the channel, and ask again later.
<av`> great :)
<asac> Cobalt: not sure what you mean with Qt
<asac> ffox uses gtk
<Cobalt> asac: I'm looking for a screenshot I made when I first used Shiretoko. Gimme a minute.
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<asac> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how goes things
<eagles0513875> im sure your swamped finishing up stuff for release
<asac> i stopped working directly
<asac> do planning for lucis and ISO testing
<Cobalt> asac: http://www.pastehere.com/PasteImages/mqednt.jpg
<asac> whats the problem with that?
<asac> looks normal to me
<Cobalt> asac: Look at the menu bar. The rendering on the Firefox (maximised) window is different from Shiretoko and VLC. VLC definitely uses Qt, and Shiretoko looks pretty much the same.
<eagles0513875> asac: let me know when i can begin helping you guys wiht lucid work :)
<eagles0513875> will work on stuff for lucid happen after uds
<asac> Cobalt: maybe you are using the gtk-qt widget engine
<asac> but from the looks of it i cant tell
<asac> that screen does not ahve any real widget
<asac> that would allow to cmprae
<Cobalt> asac: No, the opposite. I'm using the patch they made for Qt to use GTK settings. I'm on Hardy, by the way.
<Cobalt> asac: And I made sure that gtk-qt engine is not installed, because they said the two weren't compatible.
<asac> so yeah
<asac> so qt looks like gtk then
<asac> imo all is fine there
<asac> would need real side-by-side comparison of buttons etc. also you could change qt theme
<asac> and see if vlc changes while ffox stays
<Cobalt> Well, there is no big difference, but it does look different. It's just that Qt's font rendering is somewhat slightly less pretty than GTK at this point, and I was just wondering what was going on. It's nothing major. But I still want to know kinda thing.
<Cobalt> asac: Let me change the Qt themes.
<asac> yeah. but for me it looks ok. good to know that qt apps now adapt so nicely to gtk desktops
<asac> in the past it usually was only the other way around
<Cobalt> asac: It's a bit of a mix and match. Font rendering is still aberrant. Widgets look like GTK's. Would there be any reason why the menu bar and other dialog fonts would not follow GTK's settings?
<Cobalt> asac: http://pastehere.com/PasteImages/ypmslu.jpg
<asac> font problems exist
<asac> but is unrelatred to qt
<asac> its a bug in fffox/cairo interaction
<asac> bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<asac> Cobalt: ^^
<asac> that one
<Cobalt> Fair enough. They just looked the same, that why I jumped to that particular conclusion. Thanks, I'll look that up.
<asac> no problem
<asac> better ask too much than not asking
<asac> and me not noticing at all
<asac> (we had that in the past too)
<Cobalt> Some devs get bugged. :D I tried looking for it on Google, and launchpad, but the search terms I was using weren't giving me anything relevant, and it was difficult narrowing things down.
<Cobalt> Thanks again. :)
<asac> nß
<Cobalt> asac: Thanks again, I applied both workarounds, messing with /etc/fonts had some minimal changes, changing the hinting style in .fonts.conf did the trick. :)
<Cobalt> z
<Cobalt> Sorry. Thanks, and bye for now. :)
<jcastro> hey asac, on amd64 why do we use nspluggin wrapper?
<asac> because thats the only viable solution available
<asac> 64-bit is not final and as such we have no way to keep up any kind of security support
<asac> also we have not stable URL for that because we must not put that in the partner repo
<asac> if you read all the bugs you will notice that 64-bit isnt really the cure for everything
<asac> most folks think it is, but there are loads of users in the bug that say its crashing more often and then go back to our -installer
<asac> in the bugs
<asac> but even if 64-bit would be same quality as 32-bit i wouldnt go for it until we can provide proper support
<dtchen> the 64-bit bear is...a bear.
<dtchen> it requires at least twice the maintenance, but it's the only kludge possible currently ;(
<asac> well
<asac> for me nspluginwrapper works well
<asac> sometimes with compiz you get mouse clicks getting dropped
<asac> and maybe it sometimes crashes the wrapper
<asac> but usually i can use all sites ;)
<jcastro> asac: ok I was just wondering, thanks
<asac> welcome
<asac> jcastro: so the empathy crash is compoletely gone for you?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I can actually use it now
<asac> hehe
<dtchen> nspluginwrapper is another good stress test
<dtchen> it reliably exposes bugs in video and audio stacks
<asac> dtchen: because of the many crashes while pushing streams to audio stack?
<dtchen> asac: well, it requires tight alignment between the host's stack and ia32-libs
<dtchen> but yes, conceivably if that alignment is perfect, it's a good measure of the host's latency processing
<dtchen> and that's all sorts of pain -- hardware, linux, alsa-lib, pulse, alsa-plugins, ..,.
<micahg>  asac, flash on hardy seems broken
<asac> micahg: in what way?
<micahg> well, for sure the d/l link for the backports is broke
<micahg> I need to check -updates
<micahg> no, -updates is still working
<micahg> I guess backports isn't officially supported, right?
<asac> ok
<asac> not sure what is in -backports
<asac> i definitly didnt put anything there
<micahg> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<asac> ah yeah
<asac> folks eagerly moved to amd64
<asac> to 64-bit
<asac> and then we backed that out
<asac> or something
<asac> i think someone let something in, which shouldnt have been in
<micahg> yeah
<asac> could be it was not 64-bit ...
<micahg> bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<asac> but we did something similar for a 64-bit upload at some point
<asac> dont we have flash 10 now?
<micahg> yes
<asac> ok so its void ;)
<asac> i just cant remember the full story ;)
<asac> maybe a bit later today now that this bucket was reopened in my brain
<micahg> but I guess because of SRU, it can't be released to Hardy which had 9?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think there are other issues
<asac> maybe it was konqueror exploding or something
<micahg> well, it was a beta back then
<micahg> well, here's the current problem, the URL in the old backports package is broke, so do I just tell the user to install the version from -updates which is a later version anyways, or open a hardy backports task to fix the link to point to the latest flash 9 or both?
<asac> micahg: isnt the -backports version lower than what is in -updates?
<asac> why would useres still bump into that package?
<micahg> yes and no, the ubuntu version is higher, but it serves a lower flash version
<asac> oh shit
<asac> what a mess
 * asac is slow today
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> apparently no one caught it when the security update was done last year
<asac> ok so we need to update flash with the same version approach as the backport package
<asac> but still with 9
<asac>  9.0.246.0ubuntu1    updates, security (multiverse)   12 weeks ago
<asac> thats 12 weeks
<asac> not a year
<micahg> ok, should I prepare something tonight?
<micahg> oh really
<micahg> I thought adobe dropped flash9
<asac> no
<asac> they still support it
<asac> security wise
<asac> afaik
<asac> otherwise we wouldnt hav gotten that update i guess ;)
<micahg> wow, yeah, so 3 months ago
<asac> together with the flash 10 updates
<asac> so yes. target the bug that complains about that brokenness to hardy and mark it as hardy-updates
<asac> its high
<micahg> should hardy-updates or backports?
<asac> and then preparte the debdiffs and let me know
<asac> micahg: no. hardy-updates ... and -security
<asac> otherwise we will have to update -backports forever
<micahg> so we're going to bump the -updates version in the same manner as the backports so 10...really9
<asac> yes
<micahg> got it
<asac> that should be higher and then we can just keep it
<asac> and make a FAT note in the changelog why thats needed etc.
<asac> micahg: target it for hardy-security (not hardy-updates)
<micahg> :( no hardy-updates milestone
<asac> we will push it through -proposed to -updates and -security
<asac> micahg: there probably is a 8.04.2
<asac> or something
<micahg> .3
<asac> yeah ... that then
<micahg> ok
<asac> thx for spotting this ;)
<asac> that was clearly a heroic act ;)
<micahg> np, the user had a 404 :)
<micahg> ugh, now I have to go to work
<asac> take care
<asac> i will be out too
<asac> try to come back later
<asac> like 5 hours
<micahg> we don't have a branch for flash do we?
<asac> but maybe i crash ;)
<asac> no
<asac> just debdiff
<micahg> ok, got it, you should have it in the morning
<asac> micahg: thx
<yoasif> hey guys
<yoasif> i am using karmic and my firefox consistently segfaults -- the statically built one from mozilla works fine as does swiftfox... any ideas?
<micahg> yoasif: what video card?
<yoasif> nvidia geforce 9000
<micahg> ah, are you using the nvidia drivers?
<yoasif> micahg, yes
<av`> asac, around?
<micahg> yoasif: can you try the nv or noveau drivers?
<yoasif> micahg, probably, but they don't work that well for my hardware
<micahg> I've seen quite a few reports lately about crashes with the nvidia drivers and firefox
<yoasif> micahg, it's kind of a major problem heh
<micahg> yes
<yoasif> surprised that it's not getting any attention
<yoasif> or is it?
<micahg> well, it will now
<av`> micahg, and what about #455852
<micahg> bug 455852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455852 in firefox-3.5 "Flash hangs on any cbc.ca/video site" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455852
<yoasif> micahg, what can i do to help?
<av`> micahg, that is a big website for canadian users (like youtube)
<av`> and flash doesnt work
<av`> since jaunty
<micahg> av`: the site worked for me
<av`> try playing a video
<micahg> av`: I did
<micahg> and flash works for me
<micahg> av`: which video card?
<micahg> or rather driver
<av`> micahg, http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/ID=1309967601
<av`> this works for you?
<micahg> it's loading
<micahg> hold on
<yoasif> micahg, what bug number is the one with nvidia + firefox
<yoasif> so i can subscribe to it
<micahg> no
<micahg> it's not working
<micahg> but other sites are
<av`> yeah
<av`> but some canadian users complained badly about this
<micahg> youtube and hulu work
<av`> and said this could be a stopper for karic
<av`> * karmic
<av`> don't know why it doesnt work
<micahg> av`: I took the ca video bug
<micahg> I'll look into it this week
<av`> great, let me or asac know the progress on it
<av`> so we can ask an SRU for both jaunty and karmic
<micahg> yoasif: I don't have one yet
<micahg> av`: well, it'll probably be an upstream fix in any case, so SRUs should happen automatically assuming we can land on 1.9.1 branch for FF
<av`> yeah, it should be fixed somewhen
<av`> in the near future
<av`> :)
<yoasif> i was wondering if i should do a reinstall, but i guess it won't even help
<yoasif> i guess ill start tracking the LL repos when they open up
<micahg> yoasif: are you on IRC usually?
<yoasif> micahg, yes
<micahg> ok, if I remember, I'll ping you when I have a master bug for it
<yoasif> ill set this chan as autojoin
<micahg> or else, come back in 2 days and ping me :)
<yoasif> haha sounds good
<micahg> worst case, I'll get to it sat night
<yoasif> SRU for karmic though?
<yoasif> probably?
<yoasif> i think it deserves it
<yoasif> major app
<micahg> well, probably upstream ff again
<yoasif> weird, the statically built one works fine
<yoasif> for me
<micahg> so, if the patch is clean and/or we can land on 1.9.1 branch, it'll go into karmic
<yoasif> from mozilla.org
<micahg> well then, maybe it's one of the other libraries
<micahg> can't say SRU before I know what the issue is :)
<yoasif> heh
<micahg> asac: are you ready for 3.0.15 and 3.5.4?
<micahg> asac: shipping wed oct 28
<fta> micahg, was my pbuilder script useful for you?
<micahg> fta: I haven't had time to try it yet
<fta> ok
<micahg> just had a hard deadline thrown at me
<micahg> so I won't be able to do too much before the weekend
<fta> work? school?
<micahg> work
<micahg> project is taking too long
<fta> dtchen, any progress with sdl?
<dtchen> fta: no, sorry. Work has higher priority.
<fta> u too :) ok
<BUGabundo> howdy
<fta> hey
<fta> BUGabundo, do you know if it's possible to commit/collapse/merge vbox snapshots?
<fta> it's getting too big too fast
<BUGabundo> humm compress the disk virtual images?
<BUGabundo> or really the snapshots?
<BUGabundo> never tried with snapshots
<BUGabundo> but you can delete unused ones
<BUGabundo> Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<BUGabundo> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<BUGabundo> this is what you want to do.
<BUGabundo>   gwibber
<BUGabundo> any one knows what's this is ??
<BUGabundo> MItM attack while LP is down or something ?
<fta> BUGabundo, i started with a 30GB VM, made a snapshot after the initial install, it quickly grew to 10GB, then i made another snapshot once everything was installed and configured. so i now have 30+10+7=47GB, but inside the guest, my 30G are not even half full
<BUGabundo> not my domain
<BUGabundo> I could ask around
<BUGabundo> but then again so can you
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> BUGabundo, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=229  it's confusing not only for me apparently
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I bet
<fta> tried "discard a snapshot"
<BUGabundo> and ?
<fta> it says "Discarding a hard drive 'foo.vdi' ...(2/2)"
<fta> scarry
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> make a snapshot of the all thing before doing it
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<fta> Time remaining is increasing, 1 sec per sec :P
<fta> looks more like a clock to me
<BUGabundo> hahahahahah
<fta>  23:50:32 up 3 days, 22:42,  5 users,  load average: 5.98, 3.91, 1.95
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> hope that's a quad core :)
<fta> nope, dual
<BUGabundo> ai ai
<fta> ok, done
<fta> looks ok, booting now to confirm
<fta> good, it worked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-28
<micahg> asac: can you look at bug 462150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462150 in firefox-3.5 ""Not responding" error on opening release notes link from Ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462150
<micahg> asac: FTBFS for daily merge proposed
<micahg> asac: I'm going to sleep, talk to you in the morning
<micahg> asac: also did the flash thing and assigned to you
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: asac are either of you seeing that gwibber-demaon is not shut down after gwibber has been closed?
<asac> jdstrand: USN ... xul ffox 1.9/3.0 + 1.9.1/3.5
<jdstrand> asac: 853-1
<jdstrand> asac: can you ping me when the builds are done so I can get to testing them as soon as possible?
<asac> jdstrand: yes. that USN for _all_ =?
<asac> or different USN for 3.5 vs. 3.0?
<jdstrand> asac: are they affected in the same way? or are 3.5 and 3.0 quite different, like how 2 and 3.0 were
<jdstrand> if it is one or 2 CVEs difference, let's use 853-1
<jdstrand> (or even more depending on how many are different)
<jdstrand> let's go with 'if less than half of the CVEs affect one compared to the other, use 2 USNs'
<asac> jdstrand: i havent checked in depth for this update yet. i think its safe to assume that 3.5 and 3.0 address overlapping, but not-identical issues
<asac> i can use 853-2 ... as we did in the past?
<jdstrand> asac: we do things like 'This issue only affected Ubuntu 9.10' all the time
<jdstrand> asac: the bottom line, is that ultimately, it is Firefox, just a different version. if they are mostly the same, we should use one USN
<asac> i would prefer to have a straight line which we follow for all releases, instead of always checking of there is enough overlap
<jdstrand> asac: but yeah, if you need a second, use 853-2
<jdstrand> asac: I think the 50% rule is good
<asac> 50% rule?
<jdstrand> 09:08 < jdstrand> let's go with 'if less than half of the CVEs affect one  compared to the other, use 2 USNs'
<asac> that means we always have to check for each release
<jdstrand> asac: well, someone has to
<asac> either we say we always use the same or we always use a different ,)
<jdstrand> that is yet another exception for firefox
<asac> of course if htere is a firedrill for just 3.5
<asac> etc.
<asac> i can use the same and let you untangle that
<asac> during documentation
<jdstrand> if you prefer, we can always use one
<asac> kk
<jdstrand> asac: btw, what happened with adobe-flashplugin?
<jdstrand> asac: is whatever bug that caused the issue fixed?
<asac> let me check this
<asac> jdstrand: i have no idea where to get the last thing
<asac> i mean the broken deb
<asac> so i can verify that i hit the regression
<asac> grrr ... why did someone remove that at all without talking to me  before
<asac> i was poking brian for quite some time etc.
<jdstrand> asac: let me see if I can scrounge it up
<asac> jdstrand: where can i get the new binaries?
<asac> ok got them
<asac> let me test that at least
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<asac> with just dpkg -i
<asac> jdstrand: ok ... i think the prerm failed-upgrade should get a || true in the update-alternatives line :(
<asac> do you agree?
<asac> i couldnt trigger the bug here though ...
<asac> its definitly better than before ... but think || true would be helpful to prevent bustage in other corner cases
<jdstrand> I'll have to look, but have no idea what the original problem was. I am only involved because iamfuzz pinged me to deNEW it
<asac> jdstrand: well. it update-alternative bustage ... --remove-all ... etc.
<jdstrand> asac: hmm-- I looked at it and tbh I don't think I can give a good opinion. my update-alternatives experience is low
<jdstrand> asac: though, an || true certainly wouldn't hurt
<asac> i think we have to guard the --remove in faild-upgrade with || true
<jdstrand> asac: would you mind responding to the email to iamfuzz I CC'd you one with your opinion?
<asac> i am not sure if i am allowed to
<jdstrand> s/one/on/
<asac> subject?
<jdstrand> Subject: Re: [ubuntu/karmic] adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1karmic2 (New)
<jdstrand> allowed to?
<asac> darn. failed to merge micah rebase
<asac> fta2: can you or want me to add him to the team?
<fta2> asac, done
<asac> rock!
<asac> ok after some poking i think that all security update builds are now building ... in ppa
<asac> jdstrand: so one other issue on our plate ... not directly related to security, but still needs to go to security imo ...
<asac> jdstrand: for bug 235135 there was a bogus upload to hardy-backports with a backout
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<asac> jdstrand: check out the hardy versions ... so the problem is that now hardy-backports users dont get a good flash because we didnt update the -backports package etc.
<asac> and i would prefer to not needed to push updates the -backports for each and every update
<asac> so the idea is to bump the -security/-updates package version to the same hacky schemed used in -backports
<asac> meaning: our -security/-updates packages will be higher version and then we dont need to bump -backports all the time
<asac> so ... that would require update through -proposed -> -updates -> security
<asac> micahg prepared a debdiff once we say that thats the rigth way forward
<eagles0513875> oh my
<eagles0513875> just realized karmic is due out tomorrow lol
<asac> micahg: do we have an explicit regression bug for that thing? if so, i would think we should open one instead of using the original bug with loads of comments
<asac> yes
<micahg> yes, I attached the debdiff to it :)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/13143533
<asac> micahg: what bug id?
<micahg> bug 461773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461773 in flashplugin-nonfree "outdated hardy-backports package being used instead of hardy-updates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461773
<asac> thx
<asac> micahg: so we added you to the team ;)
<micahg> thank you asac fta :)
<asac> basically meaning. that you can push to branches and destroy everything ;)
<micahg> asac: I'll wait for you to walk me through the first push to branch :)
<asac> micahg: i would think for simple rebases on the .head you are quite well set ... if you change other stuff, just let us know up front so we can take a quick look until you gain more confidence/experience
<asac> micahg: sure. you can start with the merge proposal you did yesterday
 * asac tries to dig that up
<micahg> ok, so basically, I just branch, make the fixes and push?
<asac> yes
<asac> same as if you push to your own branch
 * micahg has never actually pushed on top of his own branch yet
<asac> micahg: try that a few times maybe ;)
<asac> micahg: what branch did you propose ?
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7-20091027
<asac> micahg: that merge updates a patch together with a build dep
<asac> thats not good
<asac> ;)
<asac> that needs to be two commits
<asac> actually i would suggest three commits:
<asac> 1. new snapshot
<asac> 2. rebase patch
<asac> 3. adjust build depends
<micahg> ok, I'm only off by one :)
<asac> yeah
<micahg> so, I uncommit, commit the rebase, and commit the build-dep
<asac> micahg: so why do we need mesa?
<asac> is that really an issue?
<micahg> the build asked for it
<micahg> it errrored after the rebase
<fta2> webgl
<asac> thx
<micahg> ah yes
<micahg> I guess I should put that it
<asac> so do we need full mesa-common-dev?
<asac> maybe we just need one of the depends of it?
<micahg> and the bmo number as well
<micahg> that's what it asked for
<asac> maybe check what configure.in checks ... e.g. what .pc file et al
<asac> yes. bmo number would be a plus
<micahg> It's one of hte bugs I'm signed up for
<asac> like: "add mesa-common-dev to build-depends after landing of "feature x" aka bmo:xxxxx
<asac> if thats really needed
<micahg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34515609/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20091027r34228%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> yes. but important to double check even if upstream prints that
<asac> but yeah seems to be right
<asac> mesa-common-dev contains that glx.h
<asac> so split that commit in two
<micahg> ok
<asac> why did you need to rebase the other patch?
<asac> that seems to not fail in the build
<micahg> it was the build before that
<asac> micahg: use a comment like i suggested above: "add mesa-common-dev to build-depends after landing of "feature x" aka bmo:xxxxx"
<asac> ok
<micahg> it failed in the daily build
<micahg> I fixed it and this came up
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> all good then
<micahg> after I fix the commits, is there a command I can use besides push --overwrite?
<asac> micahg: push to a new location
<asac> please dont push --overwrite to any ~mozillateam branch ;)
<micahg> no, to my branch
<asac> for that --overwrite is ok. or a new branch and marking the other abandoned
<micahg> but if you uncommit, that's the only recourse?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> good to know
 * asac gets reminded that we should cnofigure mozillateam branches as append_only
<asac> micahg: also for ~mozillateam branches ... if you get a diverge ... dont merge from mozillateam branch and push
<asac> rather branch mozillateam branch ... and merge your changes into it
<asac> otherwise you will move backwards with bzr revisions
<asac> its a messy bzr feature ;)
<asac> that you can flip merge push
<asac> but should be fixed once we have append_only set afai was told
<micahg> merge as in locally or in LP?
<asac> no ... if you commit something locally ... now i or fta commit something to mozillateam
<asac> and then you want to push bzr will tell you that you diverged
<asac> and suggests you to merge from the mozillateam branch
<asac> but dont do that ;)
<asac> rather branch a fresh copy from mozillateam
<asac> and merge your local branch on top of that
<asac> before pushing
<micahg> ok
<asac> but in case you get a diverge when pushing, just ask
<asac> so you are sure :)
<micahg> I always pull a fresh copy before I start working ;)
<asac> just remember that in that case bzr might suggest you something bad ;)
<asac> micahg: yes. still there could be something happening in between ;)
<asac> you never know
<asac> at some point there will be a diverge i am sure ;)
<micahg> do you want mozilla bug 516213 which is the master or mozilla bug 517566 which added the test?
<micahg> indeed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 516213 in Layout: Canvas "Freshen WebGL implementation and enable on trunk" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516213
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 517566 in Build Config "Need a configure test for glx" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517566
<asac> yeah ... use the configure test addition
<asac> or both
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BTW, the rest of the week, I probably won't be able to do much, but I'll start up again sat night
<micahg> I need to finish a project for work
<asac> thx for the info
<asac> no problem
<micahg> but I'll see about pushing up this fix
<asac> yes, please do that ;)
<micahg> asac: how does this look
<micahg> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/firefox/firefox-3.7-20091027
<asac> micahg: the commit logs look ok ;) ... cant see the revisions because launchpad dislikes me
<asac> but i assume its the right thing. so go ahead and push
<micahg> can I merge in LP?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> apparently LP doesn't like me either right now ;)
<asac> no
<asac> you cannot merge there
<asac> you can make a merge request and push directlky
<asac> but i would rather push directly now
<asac> to mozillateam
<asac> and just mark your branch abandoned
<asac> micahg: does xulrunner need the same fix?
<micahg> ok, seems like not...
<micahg> idk why
<asac> jdstrand: so all but ffox 3.5/1.9.1 for jaunty should be available for our supported archs
<micahg> I have to head into the offic enow
<jdstrand> asac: cool, thanks
<asac> micahg: interesting ... we should remember to check that
<micahg> I'll be back on in about 40 minutes
<asac> jdstrand: so i will be out and do serious poking tomorrow. but that shouldnt stop you from testing now if that better suites your schedule
<jdstrand> asac: yeah, I hope to, but we'll see how the day goes. I appreciate it :)
<asac> i386/adm64 are currently building for the universe ffox 3.5/1.9.1 pair too
<asac> so wil be there in a few
 * asac out for the evening
<micahg> jdstrand: should I fix my debdiff for the flash-hady fix to target hardy-security?
<jdstrand> micahg: bug #?
<micahg> bug 461773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461773 in flashplugin-nonfree "outdated hardy-backports package being used instead of hardy-updates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461773
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, please use hardy-security
<jdstrand> micahg: when you upload your debdiff, please mark it 'In Progress' based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures#Preparing%20an%20update
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Submission
<micahg> should I remove the assignee?
<jdstrand> micahg: use whatever is appropriate
<jdstrand> micahg: we have scripts that alert us to security bugs with patches marked In Progress
<micahg> I assume high status is appropriate
<jdstrand> that's fine
<micahg> jdstrand: done
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> asac: you around?
<jdstrand> asac: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-452591+455792+447006/+merge/14109 ?
<jdstrand> asac: not super time-critical, but I'd like it to be in there for whever the next SRU is
<jdstrand> asac: I'll do SRU text for the bugs (but not today)
<micahg> jdstrand: 3.5.4 was a;ready committed, so you might want to fix
<micahg> oh, nevermind
<micahg> I guess he didn't do that...
<jdstrand> micahg: well, it's only the packaging (debian/) and he always has to munge the changelog anyway
<jdstrand> but yeah, it wasn't committed yet
<micahg> I guess he was in a rush
<BUGabundo> night o/
<micahg> fta: you around?
<fta> yes
<micahg> ok, if I'm commiting a "new version upstream change", is the version number the only thing that should change in the changelog, or can I have all the changelog changes in there for my updates?
<micahg> ugh, I guess it's a silly question
<micahg> I'll just move the changes one at a time
<BUGabundo> fta: did you manage to control the snapshot sizes?
<fta> micahg, i didn't get your question (the 2nd part) but if you figured it out, fine
<fta> BUGabundo, yes
<BUGabundo> fta: how?
<micahg> fta: is there a command to use the same commit message from a merge?
<fta> BUGabundo, 'discard snapshot'. it's a confusing name but what it does is what i wanted, drop an intermediate snapshot that was no longer needed
<fta> micahg, why do you want the same commit log? just say it's a merge for some branch & revid
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> fta: well want more confusion?
<BUGabundo> bridge doesn't allow access from the own pc :)
<micahg> I'm locally merging in my changes from the branch I made
<micahg> I want to have the proper commit log in the firefox branch
<fta> micahg, just pull them
<fta> no need to merge unless someone else put something on top
<fta> pull or push (depending on where you are)
<dtchen> asac: ff 3.5.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 and xul 1.9.1.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 look good from my testing (existing profile in 3.5, new profile in 3.5, migrated profile from 3.0)
<fta> BUGabundo, i can't communicate between host and guest with shared folders :( i have to sftp my stuff in and out
<fta> no idea why, it just doesn't work as documented
<BUGabundo> fta: that's very strange!
<BUGabundo> is tehre any report on it ?
<BUGabundo> tried by ip ?
<fta> not sure where to look
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> I had a few troubles with it too
<BUGabundo> only works if I launch from RUN
<BUGabundo> not by icon or network browsing
<micahg> fta: does the branch nick matter?
<fta> micahg, no, it's local
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I think I'm ready to push up the changes to ff3.7.head
<fta> but we use to name our local branches like on lp
<fta> to avoid confusion
<micahg> well, I made a temp branch to do the ff changes
<micahg> from now on, I'll just use the lp name
<micahg> it's just bzr push, right?
<fta> depends
<micahg> I did a bzr pull on my temp branch and it pulled in the 3 revisions I added
<fta> bzr info should show you the default push & pull locations. if it's not lp, you have to specify it
<fta> then you can also add --remember for later
<micahg> pulling changed the submit branch
<micahg> so, bzr push lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/ ?
<fta> yep
 * micahg hopes it works :)
<micahg> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head, looks ok, right?
<micahg> do you want to respin the ff3.7 daily?
<fta> micahg, done
<yoasif> micahg, any news on the nvidia + firefox bug?
<micahg> yoasif: no, probably not until sat night
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-29
<asac> dtchen: thanks so much testing the security updates ...
<asac> bdrung: prism chokes on xpi.mk for jaunty on below:
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34369084/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.prism_1.0b2%2Bsvn20090813r49078-0ubuntu2~umd3~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> still up asac?
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386 /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean
<asac> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk:75: *** target file `build' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<asac> BUGabundo: yes ... utterly drunk ;)
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> though so
<BUGabundo> don't touch our precious code
<asac> BUGabundo: so i am a well known alcohilic?
 * asac wonders about the brand reputation he built ;)
<BUGabundo> around here, yes
<BUGabundo> you keep stating
<asac> damn
<BUGabundo> how drunk you get
<asac> well
<asac> how often do i say that?
<asac> like once every two month?
<BUGabundo> that and how violent police is around there
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> police i hate the most ... though its an obviously essential part of most societies
<bdrung> asac: lines 75 is a comment: #                /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions directory.
<bdrung> asac: xpi.mk has no build target.
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok so i guess we need latest mozilla-devscripts there
<bdrung> asac: we have "build/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG)::"
<asac> i guess
<asac> ok
 * micahg was going to suggest that :)
<BUGabundo> bdrung: he's drunk
<BUGabundo> don't push him to touch code
<asac> i wont ;)
<asac> just saw that
<BUGabundo> no idea how he even manage to login :)
<asac> prism failed when checking the daily ppa
<bdrung> asac: you are drunk?
<asac> semi-drunk, yes.
<bdrung> asac: that's my name :p
<asac> met a friend
<asac> haha
<asac> good to know
<bdrung> my last name is spelled nearly the same
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hugs
<asac> bdrung: you are right ;)
<cwillu> poke poke :D
<asac> ok so we need to get latest m-d to our daily archive ... makes sense
<micahg> asac: well, let's talk about it in the morning
<asac> oh. ppa builders seems to be overlay busted
<asac> seems our dailies didnt even make it yet
<asac> 7 hours ago
<asac> none of the dailes
<micahg> yeah and 10 hours to build
<asac> micahg: right. check with you tomorrow
<asac> thanks!
<asac> for the diligent hint to bail out ;)
<asac> good night
<micahg> night
<bdrung> night
<asac> fta: one thing ... my bzr merge almost got accepted \o/ ;) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/bzr/lp459276/+merge/13861
<asac> ttyt
<fta> good
<asac> fta: good ... night poke.
<asac> :-Ü
<asac> :-P
 * BUGabundo $ upstart BUGabundo down; upstart bed up; guud night guys and gals
<dtchen> asac: np
<markey> hey all
<markey> are the Chromium Daily builds currently borked?
<markey> didn't get one for three days
<micahg1> hmm
<micahg1> let's see
<micahg> yep :)
<mistrynitesh> where do I post the error message that i got while updating firefox (3.5.5pre) from the daily build repo; any paste bin or directly?
<micahg> pastebin please
<mistrynitesh> got this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304098/
<micahg> ugh, it seems the apparmor profile is enabled
<micahg> do you want that?
<micahg> let me find out how to disable it
<mistrynitesh> i am not a advanced user, don't know the use of this apparmor, is it safe to disable it?
<micahg> yeah, it's not even enabled in karmic by default
<micahg> mistrynitesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#New%20profiles
<mistrynitesh> oh, did I mention that i am using hardy?
<micahg> I saw that in the pastebin, but thank you for mentioning it, that's important :)
<mistrynitesh> :)
<micahg> the second box will give you the commands to disable it
<mistrynitesh> thanks, i will do it, but just curious.... does it matter if I don't disable it? firefox is running smoothly even after the update
<micahg> idk
<micahg> probably better off doing it since it was not intended for your version
<mistrynitesh> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> np
<asac> hi
<micahg> hi asac, how are you doing
<asac> good ;)
 * mac_v hands asac an asprin ;p
<asac> hehe
<asac> i was only semi-drunk ;)
<asac> ... lets check #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<asac> hmm only 357
<micahg> asac: when I installed sqlite from security ppa, firefox crashed
<asac> shit
<asac> micahg: hardy?
<micahg> karmic
<asac> or jaunty or what?
<micahg> after restart it's fine
<micahg> just during the install it crashed
<asac> hmmm. coincident?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> I was wondering if we'd even be allowed to change the compile flags like that in an SRU?
<mac_v> hmm , how do i get a cloak for irc.gimp.org?
<mac_v> or is there a support channel for gimpnet?
<micahg> asac: also, about m-dev in daily ppa, prism seems to be stalled, are we going to be adding anything else that requires m-dev
<mac_v> asac: you are often on #gnome-hackers , right? do you use a cloak?
<micahg> asac: also, can you look at bug
<micahg> bug 460295, not sure if it's mozilla that would get the request or the desktop suite (gnome)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460295 in firefox-3.5 "No favicon in bookmarks copied to desktop" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460295
<micahg> asac: I merged in my changes to ff3.7.head
<micahg> it seemed to work
<micahg> and ff3.7 is green :)
<asac> mac_v: hmm. not so sure
<asac> i sometimes join the channel
<asac> ... and then stay there till next time i reboot irc gateway
<asac> i dont think i can get a cloak there
<asac> micahg: good question
<asac> could be on both sides
<mac_v> yeah , some dont have cloaks while some do...not sure how they use the cloaks :(
<asac> micahg: i have to check the code what exactly is the trasnferrable that gets dropped on desktop
<micahg> ok, should I assign to you?
<asac> mac_v: i would check with seb .... he probably is the one using gimpnet the most
<mac_v> ah , right , thanks :)
<asac> micahg: not sure. i think its most likely just upstream forward
<asac> maybe check if there is a bug yet
<micahg> to bmo?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok, I'll do it this weekend
<micahg> what about m-dev
<micahg> in daily ppa
<micahg> do you want me to backport 0.17?
<micahg> asac: ^^^..I"m going to sleep after I get an answer :)
<asac> micahg: yes. backport .... but check with fta tonight
<asac> e.g. how to get it in the daily ppa
<asac> micahg: i would thinkj the backport should be easy ... like just lowering version like 0.17~hardy1
<micahg> ok, will do
<asac> sleep well
<micahg> thanks
<asac> micahg: see you back for #ubuntu-release-party
<asac> ;)
<micahg> what exactly is that?
<micahg> ah, I'll find out in the morning...
<mac_v> asac: btw what time do the releases usually happen?
<asac> mac_v: early afternoon. i think we try to find a time where most users have the 29th still
<mac_v> hmm... it is funny with the 'is it out'? yet questions on ubuntu-release-party ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> well.
<asac> a bit funny
<asac> though its getting old
<asac> we have that for a few releases now
<asac> need new ideas i guess ;)
<eagles0513875> hey asac i have a question for ya if you are not to busy
<asac> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> !help | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: please see above
<asac> lol
<eagles0513875> ty asac i know but dont want to bother you if you are super busy
<asac> eagles0513875: by including my nick you already bother me
<asac> so if you do that just put the question there
<asac> as the distraction is already done
<eagles0513875> :( sry
<asac> so remember that and all is fine
<asac> i usually answer if oyu ask real questions
<eagles0513875> is there anything addon wise to bypass proxy server as well as hiding the ip when using firefox
<asac> if not now ... later ... if i dont ansewr, just reask ;)
<eagles0513875> somethign equivalent to the windows program called ultrasurf
<asac> eagles0513875: not sure how that would work. either you must use a proxy in your net or you dont
<asac> or its optional ... then you should be able to unconfigure it
<asac> hiding IPs is not possible unless you hide behind a proxy
<eagles0513875> asac: this is my school
<asac> yes. so if they require you to use a proxy, there is not much you can do ...
<eagles0513875> well on windows it seems like there is :(
<eagles0513875> but oh well no worries
<asac> if its optional and they fixed the setup
<asac> you can probably just download firefox and install it locally
<asac> then use that to work around the admin having enforced a proxy (even though it hsould be ok to not use that network wise)
<eagles0513875> i cant download anything
<asac> welll. in most cases (and if your admin isnt dumb) you just have no way to reach the internet
<eagles0513875> need to try ssh tunneling i guess
<asac> without proxy
<asac> you can do ssh tuneelling
<asac> yes.
<eagles0513875> well i have a way to reach the net but everythign download wise is blocked
<asac> if you can go out through ssh that is
<eagles0513875> ya i can as i tried to ssh into a friends server
<asac> yeah. then do that ... you could setup your own proxy on that ssh server
<asac> so you just need one tunnel
<asac> and then can set that as the proxy in firefox
<asac> like localhost:PORT
<eagles0513875> need permission from my friend
<asac> otherwise its a bit cumbersome to setup tunnels for each server you want to reach
<asac> so at best put a proxy on remote server, and reach that through tunnel
<asac> note: if thats against your school policy ... just don't do it;)
<asac> accept that its the way it is
<asac> or complain to admins
<asac> schools should allow you to download stuff from the net ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: could i use one port which isnt blocked and set all the sites to use that one port or via ssh tunnel or does each site need each of its own ports
<eagles0513875> well mine doesnt which pisses me off
<asac> eagles0513875: thats what i say ... you need to setup a proxy then you just need one port
<asac> otherwise its bad
<asac> and unfeasible i think
<eagles0513875> so a local proxy
<asac> yes ... local on remote ssh server ... then tunnel and use the localhost:PORT you tunnel to it as proxy inffox
<eagles0513875> think will have to do that at home :( could i setup proxy on the machine i am currently on
<jdstrand> asac: hi! where does this come from? 3.5.5~hg20091026r26497+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy
<fta> daily ppa
<jdstrand> fta: so 3.5 is automatically backported for all releases?
<fta> yes
<fta> everyday
<jdstrand> :/
<fta> jdstrand, what?
<jdstrand> the firefox apparmor profile gets enabled but won't work on < karmic
<mac_v> asac: why is this occurring > http://bradt.ca/archives/firefox-error-message-well-this-is-embarrassing/ , this happens when X crashes
<fta> oh
<jdstrand> fta: we already do:
<jdstrand>    if dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 || echo "$2" | egrep -q '(9.04|8.10|8.04)' ; then
<jdstrand> ... <disable it> ...
<jdstrand> looks like we should add '(9.04|8.10|8.04|hardy|intrepid|jaunty)'
<fta> hm
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> can someone commit that?
<jdstrand> and hopefully test it ;)
<jdstrand> (it's in prerm)
<fta> presint
<fta> preinst
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> yes, preinst
<jdstrand> :)
<fta> i guess postrm should also do something
<jdstrand> fta: the comment should probably be adjust as well. "It will also be disabled on Ubuntu 9.04 and earlier, where the profile won't work without modification" (or similar)
<jdstrand> postrm will delete it
<jdstrand> (on purge). am I missing something?
<fta> well, i mean, drop the profile for those who got it through the ppa.. so it's probably a else clause in preinst
<jdstrand> fta: are you suggesting we unconditionally disable the profile if it is installed via the ppa? that is fine for < 9.10, but >= 9.10 it would be good to not touch it if the user enabled it
<jdstrand> (which is how it is intended to work)
<jdstrand> actually, I see what you are getting at
<jdstrand> someone runs 9.10
<jdstrand> *then* upgrades to the daily ppa
<jdstrand> it is enabled
<jdstrand> that should be fixed, yeah
<fta> jdstrand, no, i was just suggesting to drop it for the user of 3.5.5~hg20091026r26497+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy at the next upgrade, you said it doesn't work anyway
<jdstrand> actually, strike my last comment
<jdstrand> the disabled link is already present unless they removed it
<jdstrand> fta: won't adding the |hardy|intrepid|jaunty bit add the disable link unconditionally?
<fta> now, postinst installs it if it's karmic and ff > vX. but maybe it should drop it if dist < karmic
<jdstrand> fta: therefore, we don't need to touch postinst
<fta> what if it's already there
<fta> oh, i see
<fta> nm
<fta> jdstrand, how come i don't have that symlink if it's unconditional? something else dropped it?
<jdstrand> fta: a new install will have it. upgrades from jaunty and karmic before the profile was added will have it
<jdstrand> fta: that said
<jdstrand> fta: the 9.04|8.10|8.04 part was not always there
<jdstrand> fta: so if you were on jaunty running 3.5 and upgraded to karmic before that bit was there, then it got enabled
<jdstrand> that was fixed for Alpha6 iirc
<fta> sorry, i mis-read the code. it's just the disable part in postinst, i 1st thought it was the conditional installation of the profile along with the disable symlink. n-m
<fta> i should read 1st ;)
<jdstrand> no, the profile is always installed
<jdstrand> it is conditionally disabled
<fta> yep, got that now
<jdstrand> we do it that way so that the profile, which is a conffile, doesn't have to change to be enabled (thus prompting users on upgrade)
<jdstrand> I think installing it on < 9.04 is fine. people can adjust it to make it work if they desire, but we must disable it
<jdstrand> yes, for the hardy user that fixes the profile and runs dailies, the profile will get disabled, but I'm not sure there is a sane way to deal with that
<jdstrand> the main thing is ensuring the official Ubuntu package does not disable a profile the user explicitly enabled during a security update
<fta> jdstrand, so that won't fix the problem you reported above
<jdstrand> fta: ?
<jdstrand> fta: if 'hardy' is in the version, it'll get disabled, no?
<fta> i mean, daily users on hardy didn't pass the tests, so they already got the profile but not the symlink
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> you are right
<jdstrand> that only covers upgrades where the profile didn't exist to begin with
<fta> yep
<jdstrand> fta: so perhaps add the bit I suggested (for < 9.10 users running dailes and upgrading), and then another bit for hardy|intrepid|jaunty
<fta> so they won't be able to enable it
<jdstrand> well, they can enable it, it just will be disabled again on upgrades
<jdstrand> if you can think of a better way to handle the dailies, feel free to adjust and commit
<fta> i can easily make it disable the profile only once by using a stamp file somewhere, it's better than disabling it everyday
<fta> but it's not perfect
<nanotube> hey people! so i have a question - where does the ubuntu repositories version of firefox look for plugins by default? cuz there's stuff in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins, etc.
<nanotube> and more importantly than where it looks for them, how can i determine by a script where they are being looked for (i.e., maybe in some firefox config file somewhere)
<asac> nanotube: firefox-addons/plugins ... or mozilla/plugins ... or or or
<asac> various places
<asac> its not in a config file .... the places are hardcoded in ffox code
<nanotube> asac: so i'd have to run strings on the firefox binary i'll find them?
<nanotube> asac: hrm that doesn't work.
<asac> no ... thost strings are concatenated at run time
<asac> those
<asac> the places it lokos at are: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ... GRE_DIR/plugins (linke to xulrunner-addons/plugins) APP_DIR/plugins (linked to firefox-addons/plugins)
<asac> nanotube: ^^
<asac> also it looks in your profile dirs
<asac> e.g. .mozilla/plugins/
<asac> and .mozilla/firefox/PROFILE/plugins/
<nanotube> asac: well, "strings <firefoxbunary> | grep -i plugin" returns nothing, so even if they are concatenated, they are not concatenated with "plugins", apparently :) ?
<asac> firefoxbinary is just a tiny thing
<asac> do that on the .so files
<asac> also check all .js files in components/
<nanotube> checked all the .so and the .js files in components - nothing...
<asac> trings /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.5pre/libxul.so | grep plugins
<asac> strings /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.5pre/libxul.so | grep plugins
<asac> is one hit
<asac> not sure why /usr/local doesnt show up there ... i was pretty sure we look there too
<nanotube> asac: so, /usr/lib/xulrunner-xxxx/plugins would be the "first place to look" then? :)
<asac> yes
<asac> and mozilla/plugins too
<nanotube> asac: so when plugins get installed from the repositories, symlinks are placed in both /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, and also in /usr/lib/xulrunner-xxxx/plugins, right?
<nanotube> so if i were to look for a list of "all plugins installed", would one be better than the other?
<asac> its a messy situation a bit
<asac> at best you fire up mozilla and check what is visible in about:plugins
<asac> we will move to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in lucid
<nanotube> well, so at this point, if i look in mozilla/plugins, i'm ok? or is there stuff that gets put in xulrunner and not in mozilla?
<asac> i wouldnt rely on mozilla/plugins
<asac> would have to check all plugins packages
<asac> to say that that is ok
<asac> also we use "alternatives" ... so there might be more plugins installed then actually visible there
<asac> also we try to put everything in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins
<asac> because the laternative plugin switcher in ubufox needs to see all to allow users to switch to not active ones etc.
<asac> anyway ... out for a bit
<asac> ttyl
<nanotube> asac: thanks  for your help! ttyl
<asac> welcome
<fta> jdstrand, asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304337/ ?
<jdstrand> fta: nice! I that seems to cover it well
<jdstrand> s/I//
<fta> good
<eagles0513875> hey asac :) grats on karmic
<snkiz>  I'm running chromium from the daily ppa and I ran into this bug http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25768 basically chromium wont load plugins correctly if I'm running an openbox session but works fine if I use gnome. I know its not an ubuntu package but I was wondering since karmic is just out if maybe its an ops in ubuntu that could be the cause.
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, I just upgrade ff/sqlite on intrepid-karmic, with ff running and it did not crash
<asac> grewat
<asac> jdstrand: what bothers me more than ffox are all the rdepends
<jdstrand> this was amd64, but I'll certainly report back if I see anything weird
<asac> i am not sure how to properly QA that :(
<jdstrand> asac: you could ask the QA team for some suggestions
<jdstrand> they deal with SRUs
<jdstrand> asac: but, to be clear, you aren't planning on sqlite3 being updated tomorrow too, right?
<asac> no
<asac> we could move that to -proposed
<asac> though i should upload hardy too
<asac> wasnt sure what to do with hardy
<asac> we seem to use a too old version
<asac> for the other bug fixed (FTS3)
<jdstrand> asac: I think -proposed is totally the way to go
<asac> yeah
<asac> so let me just add the PRIVATE stuff to the current hardy version and also upload that to ppa
<asac> then we can push that to -proposed and let it sit there for a week or more
<asac> asking QA team to sign it off
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> before rolling
<asac> good plan
<asac> though the bad side is that i am on holiday for a week starting tomorrow :(
<jdstrand> I'm here tomorrow
 * asac gest the feeling that this will be again a disrupted holiday experience ;)
<asac> yeah.
<jdstrand> I'm not Monday, but am the rest of the week
<jdstrand> we can let sqlite3 sit for longer
<asac> ok. i think we should just ensure that iut gets to -proposed
<asac> and give QA team heads up that they need to sign that off
<asac> ;)
<jdstrand> :)
<asac> anyway. let me go and do more poking on the ffox updates :(
<eagles0513875> hey asac :) grats on another great release :)
<eagles0513875> looking forward to getting my hands dirty on stuff for lucid
<asac> thx
<asac> yeah
<eagles0513875> asac: j/w when packaging stuff what is the best method if one doesnt want to use the ubuntu package naming convention
<eagles0513875> but one of their own
<micahg> fta: do you have a special way to get mozilla-devscripts in umd?
<fta> i just push it on demand using my scripts, but i suppose i can activate it in the bot
<micahg> no, that's not necessary
<micahg> we were talking about updating to m-dev 0.17
<micahg> I was going to push it myself
<micahg> but wanted to know if you had any special way, that's all
<micahg> the reason is so that prism can build
<fta> you can't push it to umd yourself, it's not owned by the mozillateam
<micahg> oh :-X
<micahg> ok, well, than if you want to push it, prism on jaunty and below would probably turn green
<fta> it's for my own security, i run that on my own h/w and a dozen people i know nothing about can push to the branches now
<micahg> ok, makes sense
<fta> there's no reason m-d should not be daily built
<micahg> ok, if you want to add it to the ppa, go for it
<fta> hmm, it's a native package, lets see how my bot reacts to it
<micahg> ok :)
<micahg> PPAs are back to being slow to build (long queues)
<micahg> upload seemed ok though
<fta> it worked but it's pure sync mode, no upgrade
<fta> i guess it will fail otherwise.. no get-orig-source for native packages
<fta> hmm
<fta> "A recent upload has resulted in 87  pending builds. " pfff
<fta> just umd
<fta> yep, just 3 ppa builders per arch, the rest is busy doing something else, probably running the QA test suites
<micahg> fta: pure sync is appropriate, isn't it?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team/
<micahg> wow
<micahg> asac: what kind of problems will this cause for us?
<fta> micahg, yes, but the bot does update -> sync/merge -> push -> cleanup, so update will fail at it runs get-orig-source /w or /wo local_branch
<asac> micahg: icecat?
<micahg> yes
<asac> i dont think there will be many problems
<asac> ;)
<asac> unless someone says we should also take care of that
<asac> though, yes. there is always the risk that icecat has too bogus patches and trashes firefox profiles etc.
<asac> not sure if they use the same profile path though
<asac> i hope not
<micahg> are they shipping their binary as icecat?
<fta> well, there's no much so far, they just pushed icecat 4 times to their ppa
<asac> micahg: yes i think so
<asac> its similar to iceweasel ... just adds more patches
<asac> dont know if they use xulrunner
<asac> most likely not
<micahg> ok
<asac> as they patched something in the guts of image processing iirc
<micahg> why not just grab the debian unbranded version?
<micahg> how is this different than abrowser?
<fta> it's explained there http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/
<fta> imho, the 2 changes they mention make sense
<fta> moz should do that
<fta> can anyone play vimeo vidz with firefox? i mean, smoothly
<fta> like http://vimeo.com/5775639
<BUGabundo> bRoas
 * BUGabundo misses #ubuntu+1
<asac> fta: yes. works with ffox 3.5
<asac> fta: also with 3.6
<BUGabundo> fta: used to work fine on 3.7
<asac> hmm. seems i uninstalled minefield
<BUGabundo> I would test it
<BUGabundo> but I'm on 2G
<BUGabundo> and a very unstable one ;(
<fta> no longer smooth in chromium either
<fta> evo froze for the 10th time today :(
<fta> 100% cpu, 100% memory in a few seconds :P
<fta> giga leak
<fta> unfixed for months
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<micahg> is it possible to be an active participant at UDS remotely?
<dtchen> yes, but it's very difficult given history
<dtchen> gobby has always been spotty, and VoIP is craptastic due to the fairly rigorous bw requirements
<micahg> irc comments?
<fta> i confirm, last time, i don't even remember a single session using the phone
<dtchen> just kick and scream in irc and hope people look up if the irc session is even projected onscreen
<fta> and we didn't have irc-on-the-wall either (we had that in mountain view though)
<dtchen> really, your best bet is to get sponsored and be there
<micahg> well, I was rejected
<fta> i won't be there this time
<dtchen> neither will I
<fta> really?
<dtchen> correct. I'm taking a break from Ubuntu development to regroup. This development cycle has been extremely stressful.
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> poor themuse
<dtchen> I'm not disappearing; I just won't be as active initially.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you will be missed :\
<BUGabundo> who will I nagg when my sound breaks?
<dtchen> I'm not a single point of failure; there are plenty of clueful people :)
<micahg> ugh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> qt port ?
<BUGabundo> ROFL
 * micahg wonders if novell pushed their fixes upstream
<fta> i also had a xul-qt branch at some point that i wanted to merge into our xul.head
<[reed]> I don't understand why people can't work upstream with us
<[reed]> we've been asking for KDE people to help for years with Firefox
<BUGabundo> [reed]: they are afraid
<[reed]> but nobody ever offered
<BUGabundo> pushed aside
<BUGabundo> etc etc etc ?
<fta> [reed], my branch was just packaging the qt stuff from trunk, but it went nowhere
<fta> i'm not crazy enough to code that myself
<[reed]> lol
<fta> how could i track that leak? bug 460710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460710
<asac> fta: reading code is unfortunately often the only way to do that for big chunks of software
<asac> you can run valgrind ... with leakcheck ... and stop ... and see if something related to attachment codepath is there
<asac> or attachment data
<BUGabundo> fta: that's hggh code
<BUGabundo> let me ping it
<fta> looks like it's in cairo
<PsySc0rpi0n> Hi
<fta> or in murrine
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304591/
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you still here?
<BUGabundo> can you help PsySc0rpi0n?
<PsySc0rpi0n> Hello
<PsySc0rpi0n> Folks...
<PsySc0rpi0n> I need some help
<PsySc0rpi0n> because i have updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and i was trying to set amarok ok to play sounds and i end up with no sound at all
<PsySc0rpi0n> Now neither VLC nor Amarok plays any typy of sound
<PsySc0rpi0n> *type
<PsySc0rpi0n> I have a P5K Pro board that has an ALC883 chip and i can't make it to be listed in aplay -l command
<PsySc0rpi0n> But it shows up in lspci -v command
<dtchen> err, that probably has nothing to do with mozilla-based apps
<dtchen> #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-audio-help is better
 * BUGabundo joins #ubuntu-audio-help
<PsySc0rpi0n> BUGabundo, send me to this channel... Notice that before i try to set amarok ok to play sounds, my sound system was working ok
<PsySc0rpi0n> But as i am new to Linux problably i messed up some setting when i was trying to set up amarok...
<BUGabundo> PsySc0rpi0n: you may leave this channel now
<BUGabundo> talk on the other on
<BUGabundo> *one
<PsySc0rpi0n> Leaving...
<BUGabundo> asac: stupid FF asked for restart after updates and lost my open tabs :(
<asac> yes
<asac> that can happen
<asac> if xul state is busted
<asac> did the restart automatically come back?
<asac> or did you need to start it manually?
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> asac: it asked
<BUGabundo> and I pressed the button
<asac> sure
<BUGabundo> after restart
<asac> but did firefox really restart?
<BUGabundo> I got an addon update
<asac> or just stopped
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> them empty tab
<asac> i think addon update is the problem
<BUGabundo> I think so too
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361129
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 361129 in Session Restore "Opening extension's home page from extension auto update window overwrites session" [Normal,New]
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> subbing
<asac> is that your bug?
<BUGabundo> cecking
<asac> did you visit a homepage?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353592
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 353592 in Session Restore "session restore (incl undo-close-tab) doesn't work after restart-for-update is aborted" [Major,New]
<BUGabundo> asac: a 2006 bug ?
<BUGabundo> and I complain about old Ubuntu bugs :)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490938
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490938 in Session Restore "Homepage (current tabs) settings lost during 3.0.10 upgrade" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&product=Firefox&component=Session+Restore&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=---&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=exact&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa
<asac> pick one ;)
<micahg> ugh, we have a few in LP also
<BUGabundo> asac: too little info is bad
<BUGabundo> too much is worse
<BUGabundo> one would have been good enough :)
<asac> well ;)
<BUGabundo> guess its known :)
<asac> right ;)
<asac> though i think there might be more insight needed somehow
<BUGabundo> ill save my session before next required post-update restarty
<asac> so the observation that this seems to be triggered by getting extension updates after version upgrade feels worth checking
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm at a point that I get tired with pesty nasky bugs that last several years
<BUGabundo> with little or no code improvement
<BUGabundo> and get to the point that if I know a workaround I rather use it :(
<BUGabundo> aka I'm formated into code development :((
<asac> actually i think that i might even know what your problem is ...
<asac> so if you upgrade extensions during startup, firefox will do another restart
<asac> so you get a request to restart .... push it ... firefox would come up with the same tabs, but didnt open them yet
<asac> when it finds that there are addons
<asac> then it restarts again without having restored the session ... and somehow that saves the then current session as the new session to restore
<asac> which is then an empty tab ; )
<fta> ==8957==    definitely lost: 57,484 bytes in 474 blocks
<fta> ==8957==    indirectly lost: 38,184 bytes in 1,820 blocks
<fta> ==8957==      possibly lost: 174,848,047 bytes in 936,041 blocks
<fta> ==8957==    still reachable: 1,003,217,423 bytes in 35,401 blocks
<asac> so much for the theory... but that would need verification ;)
<asac> fta: did you use --leak-check=full ?
<fta> G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40
<asac> also you need to set G_SLICE=always-malloc
<fta> ^^
<asac> and G_DEBUG=gc-friendly
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<asac> fta: i would use num-callers=10000000000
<asac> your leak is probably justa  tiny one ;)
<asac> but as i said. i think looking on code is the only thing that will work ;)
<asac> maybe reproducing the hang in valgrind will
<asac> trigger a timely bad mem access thing
<fta> it's huge
<asac> so maybe try that
<asac> not memcheck
<asac> but rather just memaccess checks
<fta> and i bet it's in the theme, not even in evo
<asac> and using debug symbols
<fta> most probably gtk2-engines-murrine
<asac> yes. might be huge. but the code area where the attachments are done, might help to properly narrow it down
<asac> fta: try to use a different engine
<asac> does that help?
<BUGabundo> ohhh valgrind
<BUGabundo> I miss that
<BUGabundo> I used to run several of my apps with it
<BUGabundo> lots of mem leaks everywhre
<BUGabundo> reported a few to gnome :)
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> bigger and mem devoraing apps are harder to test
<BUGabundo> stuff like pidgin that alone uses 1GB
<BUGabundo> with valgrind would kill all my 4GB plus 8GB swap
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo>  5446 bugabund  20   0  992m 281m  26m S    4  7.1   5:27.36 pidgin
 * fta updating bug 460710
<BUGabundo> not talking on logs with IO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460710
<micahg>  5665 micah     20   0  768m  78m 8416 S    0  2.0   8:03.43 pidgin
<micahg> bug, why is your pidgin using so much more?
<fta> asac, "--num-callers=<number> [default: 12]"
<fta>               The maximum value for this is 50. Note that higher settings will
<fta>               make Valgrind run a bit more slowly and take a bit more memory,
<fta>               but can be useful when working with programs with deeply-nested
<fta>               call chains.
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> micahg: logs in memory
<BUGabundo> huge plugins
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> pick one
<fta> retrying with --show-reachable=yes
<micahg> BUGabundo:  why is your pidgin using so much more?
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> micahg: I have more plugins on mine then pidgin devs even know about
<fta> found it, it's murrine_draw_progressbar_fill() calling cairo like crazy
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> fta: hggh said it would be cairo
<BUGabundo> so its close
<hggdh> fta ping
<fta> ?
<asac> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hggdh> bug 460710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460710
<asac> !noping
<asac> ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noping
<BUGabundo> hggdh: fta doesn't like pings :)
<hggdh> :-) contextless ping... sorry
<asac> !dontping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontping
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes
<asac> but i want to know what the ubottu factoid is for that ;)
<fta> hggdh, what about this bug?
<hggdh> does it happen with any attachment?
<fta> not all, seems like *.txt are fine, but 99% of the time, *.doc/*.ppt are not
<hggdh> k, thanks. Will try to find a doc/ppt to check
<hggdh> fta, BTW, how do you try to display them? Inline?
<fta> and i'm using Darkroom+Human as theme (in cast it matters)
<fta> I just unfold the attachment bar, and double click one of the attachments
<hggdh> and -- since the bug does not state it -- what version of Evo are you running?
<fta> i said karmic up-to-date in the bug
<fta> so 2.28.1-0ubuntu1
<hggdh> indeed. I missed this line
<hggdh> sorry
<BUGabundo> for those that don't know fta, he can sound harsh :)
<fta> BUGabundo, I'm a nice guy (when i'm not tired). I could add some smileys if you prefer
<BUGabundo> fta: I know you already
<BUGabundo> but from other POV
<BUGabundo> err... you know
<BUGabundo> I'm the same!
<BUGabundo> specilly since english is not my main language
<BUGabundo> so stuff gets lost in translation
<BUGabundo> :p
<fta> it's not mine either
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> that explains it :)
<BUGabundo> I forget your french
<BUGabundo> since I only see you writing in englosh
<fta> cairo_line_to() can allocate 1GB in 4 blocks, wooww
<BUGabundo> wow
<fta> hggdh, i'm done updating the bug
<fta> 8 comments :P
<hggdh> fta, thanks. I still cannot reproduce, but I do not have a PPT. Could you send me one? hggdh2 at ubuntu dot com
<fta> hggdh, mine are private (from work), but you can google for some
<fta> i took all my traces using a simple 90KB doc file
<hggdh> I tried with some docs I have, all of them went straight to OO
<hggdh> bloody hell. I had to get to ms.com , and now ffox is hanging
<hggdh> heh. I try to find a problem with evo, and hit a 100% CPU ffox ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaaahhahaha
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaaahhahaha
<BUGabundo> hggdh: at least you are in the right #
<BUGabundo> its a MSFT virus :)
<micahg> asac: I'm respinning my ff3.6~b1 build since they produced a new tarball
<fta> asac, the last dent i see in gwibber is 3 days old, wtf?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> mine is ok
<asac> fta: errors?
<asac> micahg: yes. you need to do build2 ... or whatever they used
<asac> as tag
<micahg> build3, yes, I am :)
<micahg> also, should I make the change that uses the unofficial branding
<micahg> the reason it uses official was that it checks for hg in the version
<micahg> I'll show you the patch before I commit it
<BUGabundo> gwibber is tottaly busted
<BUGabundo> *every* time I reply to a OMB notice
<BUGabundo> it gets lost :( FAIL
<asac> micahg: check what was committed on 3.5 branch
<asac> wrt to branding
<asac> and cherry-pick that to the other two branches (3.6 and 3.7)
<asac> mnost likely that was never committed there
<asac> BUGabundo: OMB?
<micahg> asac: that's the problem I think, iss it in ff3.5.head
<asac> yes
<asac> should be
<asac> whatever is in that branch is what we want for the other branches imo
<micahg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules#L40
<micahg> no good
<BUGabundo> asac: Open MIcro Blog network
<BUGabundo> i.e. from my brainbird account
<asac> thast identica code?
<fta> hggdh, the code i pasted in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/460710/comments/11 definitely look weird. what figure the moveto/lineto is suppsed to be?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> asac: all posts via XMPP or web work
<BUGabundo> gwibber no
<fta> asac, "responses failed with URLError on identica 3 days ago"
<micahg> asac: why was this done: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.head/revision/444 in /debian/rules?
<asac> fta: killing the daemon probably fixes it?
<asac> micahg: that was done so that we dont ship dailies officially branded
<asac> i think ~bX should also be in that filter
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how do I do an or in this: ifneq (,$(findstring ~hg,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<asac> the trick is like this: ifneq (,$(findstring ~hg,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstring ~b,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<asac> also
<asac> the trick is like this: ifneq (,$(findstring ~hg,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstring ~b,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstring ~a,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<micahg> should we throw in rc also?
<micahg> or is rc branded?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no
<asac> well ... i am not sure what rc is
<asac> i think its 3.5~pre ... fta?
<asac> most likely even ~rc
<BUGabundo> asac: just spammed ^W dented you a few tests
<asac> thx ;)
<BUGabundo> the last on cross OMB will not get to you :)
<fta> no, never 3.5~pre, as we s/pre/~/ ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<asac> what about real rcs
<asac> i think upstream has them as 3.5rc1
<asac> so we would have 3.5~rc1?
<BUGabundo> it won't even get on my profile timeline ;(
<asac> micahg: actually i think there are no rc's as such ... its usually firefox-3.5+build1 build2 etc.
<fta> RCs are just tags, so it's 3.5~ for the dailies and we manually use 3.5~rc1+buildX for tags
<asac> but if there was an ~rc ... we probabyl want to filter that out too
<fta> upstream never used rc inside version.txt
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what i mean
<asac> at least for stable updates the rcs are just 3.5.4+build1 build2 etc.
<asac> i think for 3.0 they released an rc ;)
<asac> ~rc
<asac> so in hardy we had: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<asac> and then
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo>  4783   0.03s   0.75s     0K -15.8M     0K     0K  --   - R  38% firefox-3.7
<fta> asac, what do you think of the code i pasted above (evo)? it looks weird to me, i guess i should re-assign from evo to gtk2-engines-murrine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-30
<asac> didnt see the paste :/
<fta> in the bug
<fta> BUGabundo, -15.8M ?
<BUGabundo> 40% CPU
<BUGabundo> with two tabs :(
<fta> but /w flash?
<fta> since i started to use flashblock, it's much nicer wrt cpu
<fta> and mem too
<asac> that looks unlikely to cause a situation that can crash
<BUGabundo> fta: no flash
<asac> i mean ... it could mean that there is a widget leaaked
<BUGabundo> and noscrip is activated
<fta> asac, a lineto to a negative offset?
<asac> but if its just the cairo malloc then i dont see how that would get a call later
<asac> fta: thats not unusual if you do cairo drawings. ... often you move the current position to the center of something
<asac> and then draw with relative negative offsets
<asac> cairo_line_to (cr, -x_step, height);
<asac> if you mean the -x_step thing there
<fta> i do a lot in my own apps, cairo is bad (as was gd) with strange polygons is you paint or use them in matrixes
<fta> yeah, try to draw that, it doesn't make sense
<fta> that -x_step should probably be stroke_width/2-x_step but even so, it's weird, it's not a rectangle
<fta> and if it's supposed to be a rectangle, why not call cairo_rectangle() directly?
<asac> i dont think its supposed to be a rectangle
<asac> does line_to also move_to implicitly?
<fta> yes
<micahg> asac: I got a missing separator error on this: ifneq (,$(findstring ~hg,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstring ~b,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstring ~a,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<fta> tab vs space?
<micahg> no tabs in the line
<asac> check the brackets
<asac> otherwise maybe a whitespace at end of line or so
<micahg> all match
<micahg> last character is the )
<asac> lookl at bzr diff ... maybe changed a different line etc.
<fta> what is the char after ifneq? it should be a space
<asac> there must be a syntax glitch ;)
<micahg> yes, a space
<micahg> ugh
<fta> nope it's not
<micahg> it must have copied the space wrong :)
<fta> at least not in your paste
<micahg> what was it?
<fta> i see "ifneqM-BM- (,$(findstringM-BM- ~hg,$(DEBIAN_VERSION))$(findstringM-BM- ~b,$(DEBIAN_VERSION"
<fta> using echo your stuff | cat -tve
<micahg> that was it :)
<BUGabundo> fta: http://vimeo.com/channels/comedy FF 3.7 is way worse on vimeo then on youtube
<fta> 00000000  69 66 6e 65 71 c2 a0 28  2c 24 28 66 69 6e 64 73  |ifneq..(,$(finds|
<fta> 00000010  74 72 69 6e 67 c2 a0 7e  68 67 2c 24 28 44 45 42  |tring..~hg,$(DEB|
<fta>        240   160   A0           NO-BREAK SPACE
<fta> vimeo uses a better quality codec, much more demanding resource wise
<fta> artists prefer vimeo over youtube. post the same file to each, and vimeo looks perfect, youtube looks like crap
<fta> BUGabundo, my ff3.7 takes 1% cpu with 33 tabs, but no flash
<BUGabundo>  4783   0.01s   0.51s     0K  1160K     0K     0K  --   - S  25% firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> 1 GReader
<BUGabundo> and 4 from this site http://blog.superfeedr.com/API/pubsubhubbub/getting-started-with-pubsubhubbub/
<BUGabundo> all text
 * fta blames [reed] 
<[reed]> why does everybody blame me :(
<BUGabundo> cause you make a bad browser
<BUGabundo> with great and useful but buggy addons
 * micahg loves firefox...
<BUGabundo> I've been using chromium more and more
<BUGabundo> its much faster, cpu friendly
<BUGabundo> but no support for my loved addons :(
<micahg> firefox 3.6 is faster than 3.5 :)
 * micahg is already on 3.6
<micahg> it's pretty stable too
<fta> BUGabundo, did you find a good adblock? (blocking, not just hidding stuff)
<asac> fta: so next time you see the freeze, attach gdb to the process and get a threads all apply bt
<asac> with debug symbols of course
<micahg> 21 hours to build a package...
<fta> asac, what for?
<BUGabundo> micahg: 3.7 is *faster*
<asac> fta: to see whats the freeze cause
<fta> asac, evo?
<asac> i thought you already did that ...
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> fta: I haven't been looking for it yet
<micahg> BUGabundo: yes, but I like stable :)
<asac> i couldnt find anything in the bug though
<BUGabundo> micahg: its as stable as anything else I use
<BUGabundo> use it on 4 PCs
<fta> asac, i pasted a gdb, but just the running thread
<BUGabundo> windows, debian, ubuntu
<asac> where?
<micahg> yeah, but I don't like restarting my browser every day :)
<asac> ah
<asac> in a paste link
<asac> fta: does the UI freeze?
<asac> or is the progressbar still animating, just no other functions work=
<asac> ?
<fta> the attachment part is frozen, evo itself is blocked/unusable, but still does refreshes
<asac> fta: and the progressbar is displayed where? in the attachment part or outside?
<fta> in place of the att icon
<asac> ok so that progressbar is frozen?
<fta> yes
<asac> how is stroke_width calculated before?
<asac> could it be zero?
<BUGabundo> micahg: then don't
<fta> i'm using imap over ssl over dsl so for big stuff, i can see the progressbar, but not when it freezes, just a solid square
<BUGabundo> asac:  bubu1uk: what in the hell !ubuntu devs could possibly fuck up with VPN packages? can't create VPN to work. was simple as 1,2,3 in #jaunty
<asac> some users reported secret issues with "available to all users" connections
<asac> for vpn
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/304679/
<fta> ~645
<asac> fta: yes. its zero for oyu
<asac> so endless loop
<asac> height is 0
<asac> also x_step = 0 ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i would say stroke_width = MAX (1, height*2) ... or something
<asac> in line 613 of your paste
<asac> or maybe just do a g_return_if_fail (height)
<asac> and g_return_if_fail (width)
<asac> on top of the func
<fta> or, reassigning to gtk2-engines-murrine then..
<asac> the whole business is useless if there is no area to paint
<asac> fta: question is why does it get height=0
<asac> e.g. is that something that can happen normally
<fta> #2  0x013b067b in murrine_draw_progressbar_fill (cr=0x894c1f8, colors=0x8765c88, widget=0xbfffe9f8, progressbar=0xbfffeb0c, x=12, y=0, width=2, height=0, offset=10) at ./src/murrine_draw.c:644
<asac> maybe has to do with space constraints ... or other things
<asac> yes. but what calls it with height=0
<asac> imo that call should never happen
<asac> putting a g_return_if_fail (height) on top probably helps and worksaround
<asac> but thats also needed for the other functions then
<asac> so i think its a bug higher in the food chain
<fta> gtk before murrine already have 0
<asac> in any case ... the function looping if height = 0 is a bug too
<asac> yes
<asac> so either thats a corner case that is valid -> bug in murrine
<asac> or its not valid -> bug in gtk or maybe evo
<asac> in any case, i think the functions should do assertions with g_return_if_fail on top
<asac> to check parameters
 * BUGabundo adb push /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed
<asac> night
 * asac  drops out in 10 minuntes
<fta> asac, could you please comment in the bug, so it's not only me talking to myself 10 times in a row? :P
<asac> hehe
<fta> oh, i didn't see the comments from hggdh in the bug, seems they appeared afterwards or something
<hggdh> heh. Not that I added much
<hggdh> fta, you also have murrine-theme installed?
<asac> ok commented
<fta> i just have gtk2-engines-murrine matching murrine in dpkg
<hggdh> still cnr :-(
<fta> well i'm sorry i can, both at home and at work, i'd prefer not to ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> ok ... so i think the issue is understood. fix murrine ;)
<asac> and make that _fill deal better with corner case situations like height = 0;)
<asac> once that is done see if you see more issues like this ... which might indicate that its really a more fundamental issue somewhere
<markey> morning
<markey> guys, the Chromium builds are still borked
<micahg> indeed
<jonathan__> hey guys :)
<micahg> asac: is there a list of topics somewhere for things to be discussed at UDS?
<fta> micahg, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-l
<fta> but it looks small compared to the hundreds of topics from the previous UDSes
<micahg> fta: is that for everything?  I was wondering if the mozilla team had one
<fta> it will probably grow very fast in the last few days before the date
<fta> not sure if asac created one yet
<micahg> if he did, can I add stuff?
<fta> anyone could create/update a blueprint, it's just a matter of getting it approved
<micahg> ok
<fta> you could start with a wiki page
<micahg> wiki.u.c/MozillaTeam/LucidPlans?
<fta> yep, something like that
<fta> btw, the start page for uds is there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L
<[reed]> both of my laptops running karmic now
<asac> jdstrand: i wont be able to finish my testings today ... sorry. i am on vacation and was completely caught in the tax declaration that has to be at authories tomorrow (monday)
<asac> but if your testing is good ... mine so far was good as well - and i didnt get any complains from the -security ppa users
<jdstrand> asac: ack
<armin76> asac: fix sparc sigbus!
<micahg1> asac: any idea why we never got the latest version of nspluginwrapper?
<asac> micahg: what is the latest?
<asac> 1.3.0 is an alpha release
<micahg> 1.3.0-1
<asac> nobody could say its better or worse
<micahg> well, it was added in debian apparently to alleviate some issues
<micahg> that we seem to be having now in karmic
<micahg> I'm going to test a build of it and see if it fixes some things
<asac> bbi 10 minutes
<micahg> fta: I'm testing your pbuilder script :)
<fta> micahg, good, let me know what you think
<fta> boom, evo froze, again
 * fta blames the desktop team
<fta> and [reed]
<fta> (because he's always to blame)
<[reed]> lol
<micahg> fta: is there a way to change which mirror a pbuilder uses?
<micahg> I saw the one time override in your script
<micahg> but I wanted to change to a local mirror permanently so it builds faster
<asac> fta: did you try the patch i suggested?
<fta> micahg, --mirror [mirror location]
<fta> it's a pbuilder flag
<fta> my script should pass it untouched
<micahg> can I add it to a config file?
<asac> .pbuilderrc? ;)
<fta> micahg1, have a look at /etc/pbuilderrc
<fta> it's system wide, otherwise, as asac said, ~/.pbuilderrc
<fta> asac, which patch?
<asac> fta: the murrine
<fta> where.
<fta> ?
<asac> i didnt put a patch file in the bug, but i exactly described what to do ;)
<fta> (i'm trying to fix a regression in the bot - caused by m-d)
<jdstrand> asac: fyi, I just finished testing and am going to publish
<asac> jdstrand: thumbs up then. thx!!
<jdstrand> asac: sure! enjoy your vacation :)
<asac> i will, i will :)
<fta> is there a way to monitor the gpu & vide mem usages?
<asac> fta: attached patch
<micahg> fta: I get an error on this package  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<asac> micahg: usually means you need universe packages
<asac> but only have main in the sources.list
<asac> or something simliar
<micahg> ah
<asac> i think it was main/univers ... and also things like karmic + karmic-updates etc.
<fta> micahg, yep, the pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy error is difficult to read, you have to scroll up to locate the reason, most probably universe, or the ppa itself if that's what you're building
<micahg> ok
<fta> bug 437039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437039 in mplayer "VDPAU support" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437039
<fta> too bad, not the right chipset here
<fta> ok, i fixed the bot, native packages should be fine now
<fta> micahg, did it work?
<micahg> still having trouble
<micahg> trying --components on the cli now
<micahg> this is why I prefer using my ppa :)
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ cat  .pbuilderrc
<fta> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<fta> HOOKDIR="/home/fta/.pbuilder-hooks"
<sebner> fta: wondering what hooks you have =)
<micahg> trying again :)
<micahg> didn't have components set up right
<fta> sebner, nothing fancy, my customized versions of B90lintian & C10shell
<sebner> fta: uhh, nice. any advice for general -devel ?
<fta> sebner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305451/ (i use tcsh, not bash, plus some of my quilt prefs, etc)
<fta> nothing moz specific in there
<fta> i can build everything for all distros / arches with that + my pbuilder wrapper
<sebner> cool
<sebner> I'm not that ultra though
<sebner> :P
<micahg1> fta: was using the wrong arch :)
<micahg> although idk if this will work
<fta> micahg, you just have to remember that on amd64 host, you can create both amd64 & i386 pbuilders, but on i386 hosts, you can only do i386 pbuilders, even if your CPU is 64bit capable
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that was my issue
<micahg> was trying to build nspluginwrapper on an i386 machine :)
<fta> yep, at home, i'm 32bit, so i'm now doing all this pbuilder stuff remotely on a fast 64bit server
<micahg> I'll just upload to ppa, it'll be ready for me to test sat night :)
<fta> asac, your patch fixed the bug, here are the assertions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305463/
<fta> asac, (just for 1 attachment)
<hggdh> fta -- I linked a b.g.o bug to the report, and will attach the patch
<fta> asac, well, s/fixed/work-around/, the problem is still there, but now hidden
<hggdh> does it allow you to open the attachment?
<fta> yes
<hggdh> OK, valid as a bypass. I would still like to know what triggers it for you (and not for me)
<fta> i just don't see the progressbar
<fta> hggdh, ok
<fta> too bad it's too late for karmic
<hggdh> I will discuss it with seb and see if we publish an update (since Evo is hit)
<fta> excellent
<hggdh> asac, thank you for the patch
<fta> hggdh, just remember it's not a fix, just a work-around
<hggdh> oh, I know (and marked the bug accordingly)
<fta> so even if that patch stays, the bug should stay open and another patch is needed somewhere
<BUGabundo> \o
<jdstrand> asac: do you mind if I delete firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 from the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa? they were dropped from karmic and cause problems for my scripts
<jdstrand> asac: it's easily worked around, but it would be even easier to remove them :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-31
<asac> jdstrand: you mean for karmic? ... sure. but not for other relesaes ;)?
<fta> asac, did you read about murrine?
<asac> not sure when ...
<asac> i posted more stuff to the bugs
<asac> so most till there i read
<asac> also provided same thing for clearlooks which seems to be the origin from that code
<asac> check what i wrote ... once its both done, maybe you can get that in as an SRU ;)?
<asac> patch should be small enough to get that in
<asac> for gtk2-engines ... and gtk2-engines-murrine packages (both need the patch from the bug)
<fta> except that we still have no clue why it happens in the 1st place
<asac> well. the engine is really buggy
<asac> its not really a workaround ... though evolution has a bug too
<asac> both sides are buggy ;)
<asac> evolution just uncovered that the engines are buggy
<asac> now evolution still has no progressbar right?
<BUGabundo> asac: newest cyanogenmod rom for android has usb tehter
<asac> so that means it doesnt get hidden, so i dont see why we dont want that patch landed
<BUGabundo> *tether
<BUGabundo> I'll test it with brand new lucid code :)
<asac> haha
<asac> lucid code?
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> lets hope NM works
<BUGabundo> (12:51:15 AM) MsMaco: so when can we upgrade to lucid?
<BUGabundo> (12:52:50 AM) dtchen: it already exists (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/)
<asac> rather use dailies
<asac> yes. but i dont think there is much there yet ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I think I'm on dailies
<BUGabundo> my OS looks more like rolling release
<asac> there is no new modem/nm code in lucid for sure
<BUGabundo> then release based
<asac> yeah ... thats good ;)
<fta> we still have to rename the ppas
<asac> fta: seeing whats wrong with evolution code ... sounds not that difficult now that we know what triggers this - at least in theory ;)
<asac> fta: i have plenty of time next week as i am on vacation ;)
<asac> but here
<BUGabundo> asac: (01:07:36 AM) Sememmon: funny.. the icon that indicates you're connected to a wired network in karmic network manager.. is a disconnected cable.
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> didn't take long :)
<asac> others said it looks like a seat belt ;)
<asac> but its definitly better than the pacman ghost we had for a month or so in karmic ;)
<asac> fta: so the pinning approaches i outlined worked somewhat
<asac> of course not exactly the same way i had that on the wiki
<asac> which is why it dropped from radar as i found myself hacking in apt code :)
<asac> well not from radar, just from my current action :)
<asac> BUGabundo: i guess your huawei thing didnt get better with latest kernels?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm still wifi tether :)
<BUGabundo> glad I got an android :)
<BUGabundo> asac: ppl still complaining
<BUGabundo> so I guess its not fixed
<asac> did they try the kernels?
<BUGabundo> I tested kernels from PPA
<BUGabundo> without success
<BUGabundo> before release
<asac> i hope you did something wrong ;)
<asac> or is it a different issue with that?
<asac> e.g. not the infinit mode switching :)
<jdstrand> asac: I did mean for karmic
<asac> go ahead then ... sure
<jdstrand> thanks
<asac> they are superseded anyway
<asac> jdstrand: remember that firefox-3.0 binaries are now in ffox 3.5 sources ;)
<asac> too
<jdstrand> asac: right, I know, but our publication scripts aren't that smart
<jdstrand> if I don't delete them, they'll just download them and then I need to manually remove them from the email
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> i trust you doing the right thing with 3.5 ;)
<asac> 3.0 is none existing as you said, so the sources with all its binaries can go
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I'm not touching 3.5
<asac> right
<asac> good night!
<fta> tb3 red, and i still need to add tb3.1
 * JanC gets really annoyed @ firefox updates overwriting my search engine keywords...  :-(
<JanC> well, s/overwriting/deleting/
<mconnor> mmm, that shouldn't happen
<mconnor> though I dunno how apt-get updates work
<JanC> try a default install of karmic (don't upgrade, maybe keep it off-line!), set a keyword for one of the search engines, and then upgrade to the newest version
<g0th> hi can anyone in here help me with shredder to thunderbird upgrade?
<g0th> when I upgraded from karmic my whole mail system "vanished". Before I used shredder now I have thunderbird (I thought they were the same?!). A lot of settings are lost, I had to rename .thunderbird-3.0 to .mozilla-thunderbird to get any information at all (I also changed .thunderbird-3.0 to .mozilla-thunderbird in pres.js) and certificates and passwords dont properly work anymore. What do I do?
<g0th> also I did a big mistake I think: in my local folder I set to delete messages older than 30 days. I thought it meant the messages on the pop servers but instead I think it deleted all the messages I stored locally on my pc. Is there a way to get them back?
<g0th> another possibility is that the upgrade from shredder to thunderbird caused this somehow.
<g0th> I was using shredder from ppa and now updated to karmic which removed shredder and installed thunderbird. I have the issues since then.
<g0th> Eg. a lot of preference settings are gone and I keep getting a message about a certificate. If I click to store it premanentely it just keeps popping up. Any idea why?
<g0th> is anyone around?
<markey> well, I am
<markey> except, I'm not a packager
<markey> I'm just here for bitching about the broken Chromium Dailies ;)
<eagles0513875> g0th: lots of devs are outa teh so called office for the weekend
<eagles0513875> you might find the occasional one stray in here
<asac> JanC: yes. you are not the first to report this ... guess i should look into that
<asac> though ... my keywords still work :/
<asac> JanC: like i have a keyword "bmo" ... which goes to bugzilla
<asac> i didnt loose that
<asac> oh ... guess bugzilla is not a system installed searchplugin
<asac> i will check that for some vacation food ;)
<asac> but not right now ;)
<asac> later today or monday
<asac> maybe stay around and bug me daioly aobut it ;)
<asac> g0th: going back from tbird 3 to tbird 2 is not supported
<asac> so if you used shredder for serious work, you are indeed a bit trapped
<asac> but shredder is almost final, so whats the issue?
<asac> why do you want to go back?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> we still have dailies there
<asac> and next week we will get a milestone ppa too ;)
<asac> at least thats what i set myself as a vaction goal :-P
<av`> asac, there will be a mozilla seed for mozilla-related uploads?
<asac> i will try ;)
<asac> to get that
<av`> great, it would be cool
<asac> our team policy is strict enough imo... and i guess it would help also getting more folks contributing on mozilla ;)
<av`> I guess that mozilla related stuff will get into the desktop seed
<asac> i hope not
<av`> if you don't propose a mozilla team seed alone
<asac> most folks in that team have no idea about all the implications ;)
<av`> yeah :)
<asac> yeah. thanks for reminding ... i will ensure that that does not happen accidentially
<av`> np, let me know when you have some news
<asac> ack
<av`> toolchain is in
<av`> or at least mostly
<av`> I've upgraded my lucid pbuilder already
<asac> very good ;)
<asac> i will stay on karmic until the first SRU round is done
<asac> then move ahead ;)
<av`> I gonna format my system to setup a fresh install soon
<av`> too long since I don't clean it
<asac> hmm ... this system was installed with etchy ;)
<asac> doesnt really feel clean ... but its like a busy main street ... you cannot just redo without causing major issues
<av`> well, my system is pretty slow now
<av`> has some issues to sound etc
<av`> cause broken upgrades, tests etc
<asac> hmm
<asac> what has happened to my connman upload to debian ;)?
<av`> dak clean up
<asac> dak clean up?
<asac> is it dead atm?
<av`> ftp-master meeting is running in germany
<av`> yes
<av`> cronjobs are down
<asac> ah ok ;)
<asac> thx for the info
<av`> np
<asac> guess the uploads wont get lost:)
<av`> an huge dinstall usually runs in the evening
<av`> so your upload should be into the upload's queue
 * asac checks incoming
<av`> asac, ftp://ftp.upload.debian.org/pub/UploadQueue/
<asac> ftp://ftp-master.debian.org/pub/UploadQueue/
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah found it
<asac> ;)
<av`> asac, connman is there
<av`> :)
<asac> just noticed that i didnt know that url anymore /me tried http.../pub/incoming/
<av`> incoming are accepted uploads e.g already processed by dinstall
<asac> right ;)
<asac> poor folks .... see a bunch of dcut files there too
<asac> when will ftp-master folks finally allow override?
<asac> that would be like a boost in this millenium
<av`> dunno, but I know they did some cool changes to dak
<av`> like buildd auto-sign
<asac> i think the reason was that debians mindset is paranoid and think someone can sabotage them by overwrriting while you upload ;)
<av`> ubuntu uses dak too
<asac> like ... i upload ffox ... then someone just uploads some garbage over my file ;)
<av`> yeah
<asac> av`: we dont use dak anymore
<asac> last use of dak was security ... which (luckily) is now dead
<asac> everything is soyuz
<av`> scottk mentioned dak the other day
<av`> e.g soyouz is based on dak
<asac> well ... ;) ... you can stretch that definition quite far for sure
<av`> yeah
<asac> for me there are two enemies in debian:
<asac> a) no overwrite
<asac> b) no source only uploads
<asac> both combined can be the hell
<asac> and
<asac> c) security upload dak is a complete mess
<av`> debian will be setup source only uploads
<av`> in the future
<av`> I guess
<asac> when i still did all the security uploads for mozilla (e.g. when backports were needed)
<asac> we sometimes fought together with security team, ftp-masters and others to get an upload in for a week or more
<av`> I hope things are better now
<asac> like: partial upload broken because of reconnect -> dcut works, -> dak thinks the tarball is already there, but cannot find it and always gets a checksum mismatch
<asac> i hope too
<asac> i said that i will never do any security upload for other mozilla team members until a) and b) are fixed ;)
<asac> so when thats done, i will probably be more active again ;)
<asac> atm there is still security upstream support ... lets see what happens with debian after december
<av`> well, binary uploads are somewhat nice
<asac> *we* will have a tough time too
<av`> e.g so ppl test before pushing
<asac> i want to upgrade hardy to xulrunner-1.9.1 -> 1.9.2 :(
<asac> av`: to some degree the testing is true ... but ... uploading 40M vs. 150M is a completely different story ;)
<asac> with all the -dbg packages etc.
<asac> especially if you have to push that 3 times ;)
<av`> yeah, that's not nice with huge packages
<asac> tbird, ffox, xulrunner (and even iceape)
<av`> but works fine with small / medium ones
<asac> so when i didn those four i could bet on having at least a connection drop for one of the packages
<asac> with all the pain and wrestling ;)
<av`> maintaining those packages is a pain
<av`> e.g building / testing / uploading
<av`> you get crazy
<asac> its ok ... but you just need good infrastructure
<asac> ubuntu is quite close when all the ppa builders are there
<asac> have daily builds => push without testing ;)
<asac> test binaries built ... for final QA sign off
<asac> etc.
<av`> anyway I hate uploading binaries
<asac> but yes. thats insane ;) ... i lost a few disks because of all the spinning
<asac> but that was really just in debian time ... i only build a upstream tree here now
<asac> so i can do incremental builds after pulling latest
<asac> for development
<asac> and just sometimes a full respin
<asac> and packages are unlikely to fail because we just adjust patches i did in upstream tree ... and also have dailies etc.
<av`> the nice thing of debian are the buildd machines available for developers
<asac> wel ... from time to time i do a full package build ... e.g. when refactoring or trying something new in packages
<asac> true
<av`> e.g you have tons of several different archs to test stuff
<asac> but its much more needed there
<asac> because of the excotic archs
<asac> otoh, in debian most folks dont use that service
<asac> afaik
<av`> yeah, the service is there but not a lot of ppl use it
<asac> and buildiung is often not the problem
<asac> and working on a sparc sigbus in firefox isnt good ;)
<av`> which firefox release will we have in lucid?
<asac> at least 3.6
<asac> maybe even 3.7
<asac> if mozilla really releases in a 4 month beat now ... ;)
<asac> which is why we have to redo everything :/
<asac> basically 3.6 -> 3.7 etc. is now considered a minor update
<asac> (at least thats the discussion)
<asac> so we dont get any security support at all ;)
<asac> so we have to ride those new minor/major updates
<av`> which improvements will it have?
<asac> speed
<av`> and what about chromium? will it be pushed into universe?
<asac> i think thats the main focus still ...
<asac> thats the plan
<asac> chromium is a huge license mess
<asac> also want to put that in debian
<asac> but i dont see that happening soon
<av`> would be nice, but debian has strict licensing stuff
<asac> ubutu we might be able to get good-faith permission to upload a license buggy chrome ...
<asac> in debian thats possible too .. but requires far more discussion
<av`> which license is it under?
<asac> causing huge flames etc ;)
<asac> av`: chromium is a mix of a whole new universe :)
<asac> i think chromium itself code is apache
<asac> or bsd ... which is what google usually uses
<asac> but webkit, and the other thousand dependencies are just pulled in from outside etc.
<asac> with variouslicense ... some without explicit license
<asac> and they are definitly not all mutually compatible
<asac> all i saw are at least compatible in one direction
<asac> but figuring out if they are used in the other direction is tough
<asac> but maybe thats not an issue
<asac> so the complete work is most likely just GPL
<av`> I guess that having it into universe will make tons of ppl happy
<asac> but even there i am not sure if all are GPL2+ or GPL2 or GPL3+ or GPL3
<asac> which is scary as you could not distribute GPL3 with GPL2 ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> and we have to find a way ;)
<av`> I study law, and I think I gonna choose an exam about pc licenses
<asac> law?
<asac> interesting
<av`> yep
<asac> licensing is intersting ;)
<asac> but i think its quite well understood
<asac> so nothing to do real research on ... guess some lawyers will disagree ;)
<av`> I am studying latin law atm
<av`> plus politic economy
<av`> exams to be given at genuary / february
<av`> two books around ~1000 pages
<av`> I'll get crazy before becoming a lawier
<asac> i never would have succeeded to get a good grade in law ... my brain is not ment to learn stuff like that ;)
<asac> i am quite good to get excited about things i have no interest in, but that i have to learn ... but law is just too much
<av`> yes, reading a law's book needs a fresh brain
<av`> e.g you can't study at night
<asac> for me the law is simple: just behave in the same way you want everyone else to behave ;) ... like kant
<asac> everything else should get punished ... ;)
<av`> lol
<av`> would be nice to have that rule only
<asac> like folks trying to get the maximum out of law loopholes -> go to prison
<av`> so I wouldnt need to study so much
<cwillu> yay for formally undecidable laws
<asac> i think the next important step that law has to get is to find way to properly include common ethics in law
<cwillu> start by defining 'loophole' :p
<asac> cwillu: right. thats why i say, that its one of the things philosophie and law have to figure
<asac> first ... only then life on this planet will be good and just and nice for everyone ;)
<av`> law should be more strict in italy
<asac> more strict is quite a wide definition
<av`> here everyone do whatever they want
<asac> personally i think we are too strict in some areas
<asac> and not strict enough in others
<av`> we should learn from german laws
<av`> or better we should learn to apply laws correctly like germans do
<asac> like we do?
<asac> i am not sure we do
<asac> maybe applying law is done properly
<asac> but the law themselves are a mess
<av`> some ppl here kill 2-3 other ppl and gets only 10 years of prison
<av`> and then they go out after 3 years for another law introduced in the meantime
<asac> i think law science has not even reached the state that they understand how to refactor laws ...with not many regressions ... instead of just adding more laws on top
<av`> well, the italian constitution would need a cleanup
<av`> we have rules from 1800
<av`> and they still apply!
<asac> yeah. well. so for murder here you get "life-sentence", which unless the judge says you are obviously dangerous forever, means 15 year
<av`> murder for me is forever prison
<asac> otherwise you get in a high security mental institution after the 15 years of prision for rest of life
<asac> but then we also had those folks go shopping with some guards in city ... and escaped ;)
<av`> we have mafia here, which kills everything in the south of italy
<asac> but yeah. i think its pretty messed up too ... like child rapers sometimes get 2 years or so ;)
<av`> they even went to germany to do a murder
<av`> don't know if you remember it
<av`> don't remember the city name where it happeend
<av`> * happened
<asac> but also our old chancellor burried money for his party he good from bribers (weapon deals) ... and then refused to say who that was, and where he got that money from :)
<asac> and he never went to prison
<asac> s/good/got/
<av`> yeah, politician are the worst ppl
<av`> they have contacts with the mafia around here
<av`> and they cooperate with them
<asac> and a bunch of other folks still in government also forgot that someone gave them 100k EUR and just had that in their rooms ;)
<asac> "oh, i don know where that came from ... must have forgotten it. sorry"
<av`> oh I thought that just in italy we had such things
<asac> no ... unfortunately we had that too (and still there are some folks around ... and noone got in prison)
<asac> but i hope italy is worse
<asac> :-P
<av`> yes
<av`> it is
<asac> i know
<av`> did you read 'gomorra' book?
<av`> from an italian writer?
<asac> nope
<av`> it is now translated in ~100 languages already
<av`> so should be available in germany too
<asac> hmm. are you running the -security ppa or karmic?
<asac> is firefox also slow?
<asac> like often stops reacting etc.?
<av`> I am running karmic yes
<asac> i think thats the sqlite we had in security
<asac> i mean ... in the ppa
<av`> nope, don't have security ppa enabled
<asac> good ... but you have latest ffox?
<av`> yep
<asac> like rolled yesterday
<asac> ok... and no speed issues?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ii  libsqlite3-0                        3.6.16-1ubuntu1.9.10.1              SQLite 3 shared library
<asac> let me downgrade for a while ...
<av`> I have 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6~asac3
<av`> after the latest dist-upgrade I did
<asac> hmm. where does that come from?
<av`> your ppa I guess
<av`> that's what I have in sources.list
<asac> i dont load ~asac3 things to official channels i hope
<asac> av`: asac?
<asac> ok
<asac> av`: security should have 3.5.4 now
<asac> i mean ... real archvie security/-updates
<av`> let me update
<asac> ii  firefox-3.5                         3.5.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1     safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<av`> mirrors are so damn slow now
<asac> security.ubuntu.com is not a mirror
<asac> maybe you dont have that enabled=
<asac> ?
<asac> (at least not mirrored with delay)
<av`> Trovato http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/restricted Packages
<av`> should be this one
<asac> yeah
<asac> no
<asac> thats just restricted
<av`> I have others too
<asac> eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security restricted main multiverse universe
<asac> eb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security restricted main multiverse universe
<av`> yes, he wants me to update ffox
<asac> k
<asac> give that a try ;)
<asac> and see if it gets slower
 * asac checks what he uploaded to own ppa
<av`> damn my karmic installation hanged out
<av`> cause my bad dvd drive
<av`> omg
<asac> ah ok. those are test builds for the last upload i did before RC freeze
<asac> av`: so what are your ideas/plans for lucid ;)?
<av`> I gonna start my work for the desktop team plus I'll keep doing my work on mozilla extensions etc
<asac> k
<asac> will you help keeping extensions in sync in debian/ubuntu?
<av`> sure
<av`> plus I have GNOME stuff in debian too
<asac> yeah noticed
<asac> are you gnome team member there? or just individual packages?
<av`> gnome team member
<av`> e.g commit rights to all GNOME packages
<av`> I'm into gnome-pkg-tools as well
<av`> plus I have NM
<av`> so enough
<asac> nm?
<av`> yes
<asac> with mbiebl?
<asac> or did he orphan that?
<av`> new maintainer
<av`> not network manager
<av`> :)
<asac> ah ;)
<av`> enough stuff to do
<asac> ack
<asac> very good
<av`> feel free to ask me if you need anything
<asac> will do
<asac> ok out for a bit ... enjoy your sat
<av`> you too! cya later
<JanC> asac: +1 on refactoring law instead of having a law that changes some laws that changed a lot of laws that changed even more laws, ... and then *after* it's voted someone sees that if you apply all the changes some parts of law became complete garbage...  ;)
<JanC> it's like writing patches by hand and not testing them now  :P
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306185/ any idea what could cause that? (running valgrind on x64)
<fta> hm, seems i just need libc6-dbg. I wonder why it's not needed on x86
<mac_v> asac: tabs on top , hmmm...  not very ideal :/   >  https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/4.0_Linux_Theme_Mockups   , it increases the distance that needs to be traveled by the pointer , to the tabs :(
<JanC> OTOH, it's more logical  ;)
<fta> looks 99% like chromium to me
<mac_v> JanC: logically i agree :) sure , by still :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-01
<armin76> asac: fyi karmic firefox still sigbuses on sparc, debian has it working, trying to find out how :)
<BUGabundo> bouas
<BUGabundo> asac: FYI android usb tether works 100% with NM karmic/lucid
<BUGabundo> OTOH 3G modems still don't :\
<nikolam> BUGabundo, what 3G modem you have?
<ejat> BUGabundo: hmm
<nikolam> usb or internal, mini PCIexpress or something?
<BUGabundo> nikolam: e220
<BUGabundo> hey ejat
<BUGabundo> nikolam: usb
<BUGabundo> I have a full bug
<ejat> BUGabundo: im using e160
<BUGabundo> as dupe of master one
<BUGabundo> with all details :)
<ejat> so far ok :)
<ejat> hey back to BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> :)
 * ejat idle lately due to bz for next week event :(
<BUGabundo> nikolam: anything you need from me?
<ejat> BUGabundo: hv u try livecd or fresh install ?
<ejat> still gave u same result?
<BUGabundo> ejat: same install from karmic alpha2
<BUGabundo> up to current luclid
<BUGabundo> *lucid
<BUGabundo> all kernels
 * ejat kinda weird ..
<BUGabundo> main and ppa
 * ejat using since karmic alpha2 ..
<BUGabundo> several other users on the bug with same modem
<BUGabundo> have similar prob
<ejat> owh ..
<ejat> luckily im using other series of usb modem..
<nikolam> BUGabundo, not pericularly I have 3G/GSM card and wanated to know your model
<BUGabundo> nikolam: as I said before, its all on my duped bug :)
<BUGabundo> I can add more stuff if it help
<BUGabundo> been netless for 1 month :(
<armin76> asac: it could be due to --enable-optimize
<fta> dtchen, any news about sdl?
<micahg> fta: I hope to get to songbird this week
<fta> great
<fta> micahg, lots of red those days :P
<micahg> yeah
<fta> do we know if PPAs are already open for ludic?
<fta> BUGabundo, asac: ^^
<fta> i meant lucid
 * fta should not type in the dark
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<BUGabundo> you look at the keyb ?
<micahg> i don't this it is yet
<micahg> *think it is
<BUGabundo> fta: GLERROR: dlerror() returns [libGLU.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S libGLU.so
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libGLU.so
<BUGabundo> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1.3.070600
<fta> where from?
<BUGabundo> $ xmess Toki\ -\ Going\ Ape\ Spit\ \(UE\)\ \[c\]\[\!\].bin
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> I tried to play that rom
<BUGabundo> but it says it misses a ,so
<BUGabundo> I searched for it, and lead me to ia32
<fta> is xmess a 32bit only app?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> its a ROM emulator
<BUGabundo> brb food :)
<fta> it doesn't seem to be using ia32
<fta> strange it loads the .so
<fta> it's in libglu1-mesa-dev
<BUGabundo> back
<dtchen> fta: it's next in my queue. I've been busier than I would've liked this weekend thanks to the grub bug.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how is that bug going?
<BUGabundo> found the root cause?
<micahg> fta: is there a place I can request a feature for your bot?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: no, I've had no time to debug it
<dtchen> I have to finish a driver, commit some Ubuntu fixes, get them upstream, debug this grub issue, fix libsdl, and find something to eat
<dtchen> oh, and I suppose I should finish triaging these bugs
<fta> micahg, well, apart from telling directly or by email, no
<fta> +me
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you have the time in that list to include a $ for (I=0, I<10,I++) clone dtchen; done ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: cloning me wouldn't help. I'd still have to eat, but I'd have to eat even more. ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> clone food too :)
<micahg> fta: I was just wondering if it should respin if there are no bzr or upstream changes
<micahg> like songbird today
<fta> it should not
<fta> did it?
<fta> * new upstream snapshots:
<fta>   - songbird (1.5.0~a~svn20091031r15614 -> 1.5.0~a~svn20091101r15615) [42.28MB (+0kB, +0.00%)]
<fta> so that was expected
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> oh, weird
<micahg> fta: nevermind, my eyes are playing tricks on me :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-01
<Yaron-Heb> Hello there!
<Yaron-Heb> I need some help getting the bidiui package for thunderbird back in ubuntu
<Yaron-Heb> Who should I turn to and why was it removed in the first place?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: are there any binary components?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: it's arch all, why does it need to be in the archive?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Natty Mozilla builds are broke (see LP: #663294) http://pad.lv/663294 | No updates in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<BUGabundo> G'afternoon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've started the deversioning of thunderbird for the thunderbird-next (3.2) branch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, the remove.binonly stuff might not be so bad (seems like it's running and removing stuff, but looking for a second file), I'm still investigating
<BUGabundo> fta: http://brainbird.net/attachment/1196494
<BUGabundo> http://brainbird.net/attachment/1196497
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> I'm gonna burst
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> fta: no chestnuts for you
<BUGabundo> 3rd mem leak and system freeze with chromium
<BUGabundo>     16   0.08s   0.54s  13.5G   1.7G      0   472    0    0  31% chromium-brows
<Yaron-Heb> can anyone tell me what happened to bidiui in ubuntu? what's the reason for removal?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: we dropped extensions that had no binary components
<Yaron-Heb> micahg: so now after it has been updated in Debian it should be cool isn't it?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: no
<Yaron-Heb> can you explain to me what it means?
<Yaron-Heb> what does binary component means and what is the problem with the lack of it
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: since we're upgrading major versions now, we dropped almost everything that didn't have any binary components (we have to update the extensions for each major version update)
<Yaron-Heb> So is there anything I can do to make this extension back in?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: give me a good reason why installing from bidiui.mozdev is bad?
<micahg> and Debian isn't up to date BTW
<Yaron-Heb> because the Hebrew users need it by default, if I installed the Hebrew language pack this should be part of it
<Yaron-Heb> bidi/RTL support is crucial to those interfaces
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: hebrew works fine in TB3 AFAICT, what doesn't work
 * micahg tries it
<Yaron-Heb> ok...
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: is upstream aware of the issue?  I see what you mean and I think this should be fixed in Thunderbird itself
<Yaron-Heb> yeah... I just talked to the Israeli representative of Mozilla and he says it would be much easier to use this instead of fixing thunderbird...
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: what about the other RTL languages?  I can't believe Hebrew is the only one affected
<Yaron-Heb> it affects all of them
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: Ok.  I'll talk with upstream and if we can't find a good solution, it seems to make sense to add this back
<Yaron-Heb> micahg: you are the best, thank you!
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: np
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: can you please file a bug against thunderbird that RTL is broke and give me the bug #?
<Yaron-Heb> yes of course, in mozilla or in launchpad?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: launchpad please
<micahg> I need to search around b.m.o for bugs
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: ubuntu-bug thunderbird
<Yaron-Heb> I think that there is a bug about it, I'll try to ask my friends
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-02
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I updated the ff4 transition blueprint, feel free to take any rdepends you want, I know you'll be busy with the PGO and Global Menu stuff, so I assigned most of them to myself
<Cobalt> Hello. Hmm. Reading the topic saved me a redundant question. Thanks guys.
<asac> chrisccoulson: so firefox on ubuntu has bad redirecting issues
<asac> have you seen that?
<asac> try going to the caribe royal homepage to see it
<asac> bah ... usually chrome works, but now even that does not work for the link i have :((
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i noticed that it doesn't work on FF4.0
<chrisccoulson> it's on my list of things to look at
<chrisccoulson> it should be working on 3.6 though
<asac> chrisccoulson: i am using 3.6
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, that worked on 3.6 just a few days ago
<chrisccoulson> but i got the issue on 4.0
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://www.thecaribeorlando.com/caribe-royale/
<asac> that link
<chrisccoulson> asac- that's working here on 3.6
 * chrisccoulson clears cache and tries again
<asac> chrisccoulson: i use namaroka dailies and it didnt work since the first day i tried to navigate to that site
<asac> so quite a while ago
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that's strange
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my message about the blueprint?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, thanks. i think that was before i was awake ;)
<micahg> yeah
<nxvl> fta: ping
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I just caught up on blueprint email, so, the TB on Ubuntu spec I marked as deferred since we're not doing it this cycle, jcastro said he didn't need it for the work item
<jcastro> woo
<chrisccoulson> ah, i guess i need to add my work items somewhere else
<chrisccoulson> that has 2 of my biggest work items, and they don't show up in the tracker ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> hang on
<chrisccoulson> wrong blueprint ;)
<jcastro> did you commit to the xul menu yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, maybe add it to the indicator one?
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah, there's just one work item for me there
<fta> hi
<fta> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> fta: sure! I'm sorry it took so long. got sidetracked at UDS, but glad we got some other feedback along the way anyway
<fta> jdstrand, now that SRU exception has been granted, which step(s) will we skip/shorten?
<jdstrand> fta: still need to build in security ppa, then copy to -proposed, then someone needs to run it through qa-regression-testing. once that is done, can pocket copy to -security and -updates without waiting
<jdstrand> fta: basically, give the packages to me for review, then I'll upload, test and publish
<fta> ok, so for me, it's all the same
<jdstrand> yeah
<fta> good
<ari-tczew> does Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, firefox | abrowser | www-browser makes sense in natty? firefox is not enough?
<chrisccoulson> Why is firefox not enough?
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: I think that firefox IS enough. does abrowser is needed?
<ari-tczew> also, I can't find binary package www-browser
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, it's a virtual package
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: I'd like to merge package wysihtml, where fta is last uploader. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wysihtml/0.13-5ubuntu2
<ari-tczew> do I need to keep these dependces?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<fta> ari-tczew, feel free to adopt that package (i don't even remember what i did in there) ;)
<ari-tczew> fta: I don't want adopt. I want to merge only. :)
<chrisccoulson> right, natty here i come
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you still want to maintain ubufox? i'd like to port it to FF4.0 this week :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats broken? what would it take?
<asac> old style extensions dont work anymore, heh?
<chrisccoulson> asac - component registration has changed a fair bit
<asac> ok
<chrisccoulson> the about:home handler also now conflicts with firefox own handler
<asac> chrisccoulson: hmm. seems was not so wise decision ;)
<asac> we can migrate away i guess
<chrisccoulson> yeah, should be ok
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have a pointer on MDC what changed for ffx40 wrt ext writing?
<chrisccoulson> also, i want to make it use the new doorhanger notifications for the restart notification
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, let me look
<asac> will the doorhanger notificaitons stay around? or collapse and become invisible?
<asac> i mean once we solve the "ffox goes crazy" issue ... that would be ok if its accessible elsewhere, but as long as firefox is becoming quickly bad we want that to stay on top as a big reminder ;)
<chrisccoulson> they don't collapse and become invisible - they require the user to click them away, but the icon remains to the left of the addressbar once they've done that
<asac> ah
<asac> should be fine
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if there is any one place with a list of changes for extension writers, but the 2 main changes i've had to deal with already are: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM/XPCOM_changes_in_Gecko_2.0
<chrisccoulson> and nsIExtensionManager being removed
<asac> what icon will you use on the left for the restart required ;)
<asac> ?
<chrisccoulson> heh, not sure ;)
<asac> ask design team for now ;)
<asac> or is there evne a spec?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think there is a spec
<asac> "There are no longer any frozen interfaces; from now on, all interfaces are subject to change. Documentation will be updated as time allows to remove references to interfaces being "frozen" or "unfrozen.""
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's going to be difficult for native stuff
<chrisccoulson> the JS interfaces are mostly ok
<fta> asac, \o/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i guess i should try to reboot now
<chrisccoulson> if i'm not back in a few minutes, then the upgrade didn't go too well ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, :)
<chrisccoulson> it worked ;)
<ari-tczew> fta: is nspluginwrapper free for merge with Debian?
<fta> ari-tczew, hmm.. i think so. iirc, micahg wanted to do something a while ago, not sure it's still standing
<micahg> ari-tczew: it's broke ATM and it needs testing before it can be merged
<ari-tczew> micahg: are you on it?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes, it was on my list for last cycle, it's dead upstream, 1.3.0 was actually a developement version
<fta> i was supposed to add a patch from google.. did i do it?? hmm.. bad memory
<micahg> that's why it'll need more testing than a normal merge
<micahg> fta: yes, I think that's the ubuntu8 revision
<fta> ok, good.
<ari-tczew> if this package is on your crosshairs then good
 * micahg wants to do away with nspluginwrapper at least for Firefox
<micahg> mutliarch FTW (or 64 bit flash)
<fta> micahg, we've been talking about multiarch for many years, each time, it evades away due to lack of resources
<micahg> fta: slangasek said it's happening this time
<fta> micahg, i saw it on the agenda of uds, but didn't listen to this session
<fta> but i've attended some in the past, at least 3, each time, it was almost there :)
<fta> jcastro, is there a place somewhere with all the recordings from uds? i know only of the miro page which is incomplete
<fta> chrisccoulson, isn't it easier to just debug "xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version" rather than the full firefox?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it doesn't make any difference to me
<chrisccoulson> it freezes even before getting to main()
<chrisccoulson> if it failed later on, then it might be easier ;)
<fta> ok
<fta> maybe it's caused by the linker changes. you mix tcmalloc and malloc or something
<fta> happened to me a lot with chromium in the past
<jcastro> fta: they get uploaded to ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv, I noticed friday hasn't been uploaded yet
<fta> jcastro, thanks. is there only 1 video quality? can't find anything in the blip ui to change it :P
<chrisccoulson> right, my head feels like it's going to explode
<chrisccoulson> too much assembler for one evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-03
<asac> fta: do you know if skia etc. all have the same contribution agreement?
<asac> fta: do you have a URL for that text?
<fta> asac, same contribution agreement? what do you mean?
<asac> fta: chrome has contributor agreement to sign for patches to be landed, right?
<asac> wonder if skia has something like that and if its the same text
<fta> i think so but let me check
<fta> asac, can't find anything, i'd say submit your patches to codereview
<fta> you can also ask in the chromium dev m-l
<asac> right thankx
<fta> dpm, hi
<dpm> hey fta, on the phone, I'll be back ~17:00
<fta> dpm, ok
<fta> just wanted to say that i'm not sure langpack-o-matic is welcome for chromium.. lang-packs must more at the same speed as the browser
<fta> -more+move
<dpm> fta, what do you mean with move? Do you mean language packs should be released with every chromium update?
<fta> dpm, most of the time, yes. not sure what's in the .pak files beside the strings
<fta> dpm, grit also does resources, C headers, js files, etc.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so abrowser is officially going then?
<fta> also, that would be bad for people using ppa builds, far ahead of stable
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, we still need to provide it. but we will provide it from xulrunner instead
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, we're going to build it on top of xulrunner then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still no word back about the artwork
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok, i might have found somebody to work on it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<dpm> fta, hm, I cannot think of any easy alternative, other than manually exporting translations from LP on every chromium update, which would basically put more workload on the maintainer, i.e. you
<fta> dpm, lp auto-exports to bzr daily. During get-orig-source, i fetch that export, and merge with the upstream templates (so i take only the strings needed for that build). so it's no additional work
<fta> dpm, so far, i ship all the lang packs in a single dedicated deb (upstream ships that with the browser), but lots of users don't even know it exists. otoh, the reason i split it initially is that it's big (1.1M)
<dpm> fta, what does the langpack deb contain, the .pack files for all available languages?
<fta> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/525139/
<dpm> fta, ah, yeah
<dpm> fta, if directly distributing the upstream translations with each package update seems a reasonable workflow to you and you think that standard Ubuntu language pack updates would be too slow for distributing the .pak files, then it sounds good to me.
<dpm> but then again, my area of expertise is more on the translations themselves than on packaging workflow
<fta> sure
<fta> i don't plan to contribute strings upstream every day, only once in a while
<fta> they can also grab the script and fetch everything themselves, i will let them know how once it starts rolling
<hramrach> Hello
<hramrach> How do I report bug on firefox4?
<hramrach> launchpad refusees to accept them
<hramrach> I'm running firefox4 on Debian and the Extensions page is broken.
<hramrach> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=6797
<hramrach> nothing works in it anyway
<asac> chrisccoulson: do we do backports for tbird still?
<chrisccoulson> asac - sort of
<asac> chrisccoulson: what does that mean?
<chrisccoulson> we still officially support TB2 for hardy and karmic
<asac> chrisccoulson: but thats EOL upstream, right?
<chrisccoulson> and we did a backport of the security issue last week
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's long dead upstream
<chrisccoulson> but 3.0 has also just gone EOL, and we're not going to backport fixes to that for lucid
<chrisccoulson> we're going to update lucid to 3.1 at the next point release
<chrisccoulson> (in december)
<asac> chrisccoulson: ack. thats the right decision
<asac> chrisccoulson: hardy is EOL April 2011?
<chrisccoulson> it is :)
<asac> good
<chrisccoulson> 2 releases gone in 1 month. that's fantastic :)
<asac> so nothing to be too bothered about i guess
<asac> yep
<asac> dapper was unfortunately slightly shifted to june, so i never experienced that joy ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac> davidascher: ^^
<chrisccoulson> i'll let you know what that's like in april!
<asac> i can imagine the joy of pain flowing out of your bones
<asac> only major version upgrades everywhere ;) ... what a lif
<asac> e
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> you dont even need a job anymore i guess :-P
<davidascher> asac: what?
<asac> davidascher: just FYI .... read a few lines of background. basically is same what i said in chat
<asac> backlog ;)
<davidascher> right
<asac> (background ... /me is really too much in front of a computer)
<asac> ok i am on a call
<debfx> chrisccoulson: any news on the firefox kde merge? :)
<chrisccoulson> debfx, will be this week
<chrisccoulson> i'm getting FF4 ready to upload now in time for b7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you want me to work on abrowser on top of xulrunner or were you going to do that?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind, when do you think you'd have time to look at it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it higher priority than thunderbird daily branches?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to try to get that done next week
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i'd get the thunderbird dailies done first
<chrisccoulson> i don't want abrowser to block anything else really ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so before the end of the month I should be able to get to that then
<chrisccoulson> cool. i might do it before then if i get a chance
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to finish up the shell wrapper so we can upload thunderbird 3.1.x to lucid, I should be able to have that by mid next week
<micahg> unless we need it sooner
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't mind getting it in there sooner. i've not had a chance to look at it yet though to figure out what we need to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the script isn't too bad, it'll be the update testing that's time consuming
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to make these scripts simpler this week, by writing a more intelligent profile migrator :)
<chrisccoulson> and hopefully avoid these issues where
<chrisccoulson> although, that doesn't help us for lucid ;)
<debfx> chrisccoulson: cool, when is the new beta going to be released?
<chrisccoulson> debfx - "early november" is all i know. i've not looked at the remaining blockers though to know if that will happen
<chrisccoulson> but it will be soon
<chrisccoulson> and i want to get b7 in to natty ASAP :)
<shirish> chrisccoulson: hi!
<shirish> chrisccoulson: is b7 already out?
<chrisccoulson> shirish, not yet
<shirish> I have a query, I found an addon https-anywhere, the EFF people are behind it
<shirish> has it been packaged or something within the ubuntu universe.
<shirish> one way is to download the .xpi file from the site itself but would be nice if the mozillateam has packaged it or something
<shirish> anybody have any idea?
<chrisccoulson> we generally don't package extensions anymore, except in exceptional circumstances
<chrisccoulson> they are a PITA to maintain
<chrisccoulson> if they're easily installable with a xpi and don't contain binary components, there is no compelling reason to ship it in the archive
<shirish> chrisccoulson: ah ok, I do understand the PITA comment
<shirish> and I agree. I asked as I remembered about a year or more ago that was the norm.
<shirish> chrisccoulson: very true. It was just it was the norm that's why I didn't download it and asked it.
<shirish> chrisccoulson: any idea about chromium packaging, IIRC it was some people from this team that were also looking at the chromium browser packaging
<chrisccoulson> that's fta ;)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Natty Mozilla builds are broke (see LP: #663294) http://pad.lv/663294 | No updates in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<shirish> fta ?
<fta> ?
<shirish> what's fta?
<fta> eh?
<shirish> ah, that's name of a person
<fta> it's me
<shirish> fta: sorry, couldn't see that, I'm using ircci and it doesn't highlight names
<shirish> fta: or have different colors for name.
<micahg> fta: you ok with the new topic?
<fta> micahg, i don't mind. it's confusing, but i'm used to it now
<shirish> micahg: what are *Natty* Mozilla builds? What does Natty indicate here?
<micahg> shirish: Natty is Maverick + 1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Natty Mozilla Daily builds are broke (see LP: #663294) http://pad.lv/663294 | No updates in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<shirish> micahg: ah ok, apologies then, should have been updated about that.
<shirish> the names the devs. come up with.
<micahg> shirish: it's actually sabdfl that comes up with the names
<shirish> I am guessing sabdfl is the name of our sublime dictator
<micahg> !sabdfl | shirish
<ubot2> shirish: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<shirish> micahg: thanx
<micahg> chrisccoulson: autogenerated control files, nice :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll be borrowing that for Thunderbird :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: xulrunner appmenu done yet?
<jcastro> :)
<fta> ok, i seriously doubt the rosetta bugs will get fixed any time soon. i guess i'll see if i can find workarounds
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-04
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: ping
<fta2> dpm, hi, i think i misunderstood your remark about the formatting bug in the last thread. just filed bug 670821
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670821 in rosetta "translator comment formating lost (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670821
<dpm> fta2, yeah, that's what I meant on 3rd point in my e-mail - thanks for filing the bug
<fta2> dpm, yep, got confused with another issue, which was about the folding of msgstr which is crazy in rosetta, but i managed to deal with it
<dpm> ok, right
<fta2> dpm, i've implemented a workaround for bug 669831, but it has some rejects: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525566/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669831 in rosetta "obsolete translations exported to the branch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669831
<dpm> let me re-read the bug to remind myself of the details...
<dpm> fta2, what am I looking at in that pasted output? What does the "fixed n bogus strings" part mean? And the "compared:" output?
<fta2> dpm, bogus.
<dpm> ?
<dpm> bogus in what sense?
<fta2> dpm, the "compared" are strings i get from lp a translation that differ from existing upstream translations (which means conflicts to resolve)
<dpm> right
<fta2> dpm, bogus means: for a given "id" (the long digit in the comment), the untranslated string read from lp's po is not the same as from the po i fed to lp
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<fta2> i fix some by unescaping some xml codes. but if it's still different, i give up
<dpm> fta2, one other question on the "compared:" output - to which language does it apply?
<dpm> E.g. the following string sounds more Spanish than French:
<dpm> lp669831: skipped 0 / fixed 2 bogus strings from google_chrome_strings/fr.po
<dpm> compared:
<dpm> <<u'Colabora en la mejora de Google Chrome enviando autom\xe1ticamente a Google estad\xedsticas de uso e informes sobre fallos.'>> and
<dpm> <<u'Colabore en la mejora de Google Chrome enviando autom\xe1ticamente a Google estad\xedsticas de uso e informes sobre fallos.'>>
<fta2> dpm, i should add the lang in the output
<fta2> hold on
<fta2> chrome/app/resources/google_chrome_strings_es.xtb
<fta2> 'es' then
<fta2> dpm, ^^, the Compared and lp669831 lines are unrelated
<dpm> yeah, I understand it now
<dpm> fta2, It might also be worth  converting Unicode codes into actual characters in the output - strings such as <<u'\u0e22\u0e2d\u0e21\u0e23\u0e31\u0e1a\u0e41\u0e25\u0e30\u0e14\u0e33\u0e40\u0e19\u0e34\u0e19\u0e01\u0e32\u0e23\u0e15\u0e48\u0e2d >>'>> are otherwise unreadable
<dpm> (just suggesting, not trying to be picky)
<fta2> yep, it's from repr(string). i work in regular xterms, they suck for unicode
<fta2> i needed to easily compare strings "visually"
<dpm> right
<mdeslaur> fta2: hi!
<fta2> mdeslaur, jdstrand: fyi, imminent security update for chromium, also impacting webkit and libvpx
<mdeslaur> fta2: cool, thanks...let us know
<fta2> mdeslaur, i don't do libvpx myself (i use it as system lib for chromium-*-ffmpeg though)
<fta2> mdeslaur, so i'm not sure about the details (we have 0.9.1 in lucid, 0.9.2 in maverick natty, debian has 0.9.5 :()
<mdeslaur> fta2: libvpx is in main in maverick, so the security team will backport fixes for it
<fta2> excellent
<mdeslaur> fta2: libvpx in lucid is in universe, so someone needs to create a debdiff with backported fixes which we can then sponsor
<fta2> chrisccoulson, should i re-enable umd for natty?
<fta2> hmm.. natty for umd
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - the firefox-4.0 builds should be ok
<chrisccoulson> i still need to push the workaround for all the other builds
<fta2> should i or not? ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta2, i'll add the workaround for all the other builds in the next hour or so, so, if you re-enable them, they will be fixed before you next run them ;)
<fta2> ok
<fta2> done
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> heh, only 7 patches in our xulrunner package now
 * chrisccoulson uses axe
<chrisccoulson> still 16 patches in firefox though
<chrisccoulson> :(
<fta> [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 411: linux/stable (7.0.517.41 -> 7.0.517.44)
<fta> [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 410: linux/beta (7.0.517.41 -> 8.0.552.28)
<fta> oh my
<davidascher> chrisccoulson: any tb patches?
<chrisccoulson> davidascher, i'll get to those in a bit. IIRC, we don't have many tb patches, and i'm trying to trim down our distro patches as much as i can
<chrisccoulson> we have way too many patches for firefox :/
<davidascher> chrisccoulson: do you know how many of those patches are functionally equivalent to patches that other distros have?
<chrisccoulson> davidascher, i'm not sure about that. you can view our current patchset at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.head/files/head%3A/debian/patches/ though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I see 4.0b7 has been tagged, after you upload to Natty (would suggest waiting until release), I'll backport to the firefox-next PPA
 * micahg is making an assumption that beta 7 is landing in Natty after it's released....
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's the plan, although i still need to get language packs sorted out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, right...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you want to ditch LP, I can convert the thunderbird-locales package, has dpm had any luck with upstream contacts?
<chrisccoulson> not sure yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I think we have about a week until beta 7 is released if no major show stoppers are found
<chrisccoulson> i should be pretty much done by then, which will hopefully mean i have ubufox ported and the new profile migrator working
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wow, you work fast :)
<fta> \o/ landed my 1st translation patches in chromium daily :)
<micahg> cool
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-05
<fta> hm, is it just me or is X no longer listening on :0 but on :1 by default???
<JanC> it's on :0 for me (on maverick)
<fta> me too, but on natty, i have :1.0 now
<BUGabundo> how can I check?
<BUGabundo> declare -x DISPLAY=":0.0"
<fta> look at the X process
<fta> mine looks like /usr/bin/X :1 -br -verbose  ...
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ psx X
<BUGabundo> root       992  6.4  0.8 142612 32932 tty7     Rs+  Nov04   9:02 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-O7awzM/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<fta> hm
<fta> well, i fixed flappy to auto-detect that
<BUGabundo> fta: dear... YOUAREDOINGITWRONG :p
<chrisccoulson> hi dpm. so, we're likely to get a FF4.0 beta 7 release soon, at which point, i'd like to get it in to natty
<chrisccoulson> which means we'll need to start getting the language packs updated :)
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, we were thinking of releasing the first language packs at alpha-1, would that be earlier? Even then, I think it should be fine, we'd only need to talk to pitti to get the natty langpacks builds started
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, that should be ok
<dpm> chrisccoulson, so langpacks in alpha-1 should be ok? - If not, it's just a matter of pinging me and pitti when you need them
 * dpm <-- early early lunch
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, i think that's ok. it means that there'll be a couple of weeks where firefox is not localized, but i don't think that's an issue in a pre-alpha version
<chrisccoulson> i guess only really hardcore and insane people are running natty right now ;)
 * gnomefreak is insane than ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> and me
<chrisccoulson> :)
<gnomefreak> xul192 seems to still be hanging, just using dpkg --con.... but i have not done all the other updates yet
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.12~hg20101021r34694+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1) ...
<gnomefreak> 2.0 same way. let me worry abot it more when i am fully up to date
<gnomefreak> ah i see 13 was posted so im going to guess that is what fixes it
<gnomefreak> clicompanion is kind of cool even though it is targeted towards new users
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: please tell me the xul192.13 fixed the stalling issue
<gnomefreak> for me it is stalling still
<gnomefreak> well i guess not since it is still stalled out
<nikolam> How to stop freaking indexing of messages on Thunderbird 3.0? I am on Notebook an it is eating my battery, using 100% cpu !
<gnomefreak> nikolam: it is in the preferences
<nikolam> I think It is because I used Third mail database (imap, local copy) with newer TB and older is now freaking out, making new index
<nikolam> ok gno
<nikolam> gnomefreak, ok
<nikolam> it is "enable global search indexer I suppose
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> nikolam: yes
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yeah xul192 is still stalling during set up
<gnomefreak> im going to assume so does 2.0 and icedtea
<gnomefreak> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> any workaround yet?
<gnomefreak> i havent been here in weeks and it is still an issue, might i suggest looking into the bug, or at least point me to where to report PPA bugs
<gnomefreak> yep 2.0 same bug
<gnomefreak> apparmor + browser errors
<gnomefreak> Errors were encountered while processing: xulrunner-1.9.2 xulrunner-2.0 icedtea-plugin xulrunner-2.0-gnome-support
<gnomefreak> i thought we updated apport with our PPA hooks at one point but i guess not
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: micahg bug 671394 (not sure who is working on this or even if it was a known issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671394 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "Xulrunner-1.9.2 and xulrunner-2.0 stall out on configuring (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671394
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: hi. bug 671420 + http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/7.0.517.44~r64615/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671420 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "7.0.517.41~r62167 -> 7.0.517.44~r64615 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671420
<jdstrand> fta: ack. thanks!
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I've got it
<mdeslaur> fta, jdstrand: cool, thanks
<fta> dpm, hi, the 1st batch of translations landed in the chromium daily ppa
<fta> dpm, i had a problem with a translator turing <!-- x --> into <!- x ->, making the xml parser in grit fail
<fta> dpm, so i now check all the strings for xml errors before i accept them during the gettext->grit convertion. it's slower but it's better than an ftbfs
<fta> -turing+turning
<dpm> fta, yeah, I think it's a good idea. Launchpad does the checking for gettext format variables, but with xml and other formats it cannot.
<fta> dpm, how should i report such errors?
<dpm> fta, what do you mean, to translators?
<fta> dpm, yep. last output (still ugly), looked like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526344/
<fta> (would be nice to have bug 669831 fixed shortly)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669831 in rosetta "obsolete translations exported to the branch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669831
<dpm> fta, there are several possibilities: send a list with the errors to the launchpad-translators LP mailing list, or send them to the relevant teams. Launchpad translations teams are always named as lp-l10n-CC, where CC is the country code. You can get each team's e-mail address through the Launchpad API
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<dpm> as per the bug, I'd recommend poking danilo, jtv and henninge next week (I think today they're either away or already reached EOD)
<dpm> I already did some poking myself as well :)
<fta> dpm, i don't have much luck with launchpad bugs in general, i have a dozen opened for months/years, none moved a bit
<jdstrand> fta: I uploaded chromium to security-proposed. the packages were perfect. thanks so much! :)
<fta> excellent
<fta> jdstrand, in case you didn't notice, in it, there are security fixes for webkit and libvpx, we should have those in our system packages, right?
<jdstrand> fta: I did see you and mdeslaur discuss that, yes. we will provide fixes for those as part of our normal processes
<fta> jdstrand, great
<fta> damn, the python difflib module produces patches incompatible with hardy's patch command
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson: umd is failing on ff4.0. could you please stop doing the uudecode stuff and all the pre-builds to a later step. they are executed in my server now
<chrisccoulson> urgh, that's not intentional :/
<fta> ..and i don't have all the necessary deps installed (i shouldn't)
<chrisccoulson> sorry about that
<fta> n-p
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, 200 xpcshell test failures on firefox with gcc-4.5
 * chrisccoulson cries
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can wait another week to get it in, no worries
 * micahg can push to PPA first
<chrisccoulson> oh, the test failures are mostly crashes
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<chrisccoulson> woah, 1 of the crashtests triggers a huge memory leak in firefox too
<chrisccoulson> 5GB of swap and counting....
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<BUGabundo> seems trunk has a fix for firefox chrashs
<BUGabundo> YAY
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-07
<hal> I am trying to create a searchplugin for firefox, but it keeps using the + character to separate searchTerms
<hal> does someone know how I can change this behaviour?
<gavin> you can't, short of modifying firefox
<hal> do you know that for certain gavin ?
<gavin> I wrote the firefox search service :)
<hal> oh :) Thank you for your authoritive answer then :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - how come the umd uploads still fail? i reverted the change that made it break initially
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, disabling PIE is the answer for natty builds ATM?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but only temporarily
<chrisccoulson> we still need to fix the real problem
<micahg> I guess it doesn't matter much, early adopters are probably more cautious anyways
 * chrisccoulson must remember to send the gcc bug upstream tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, the TB dailies will take me a little while longer, so I'm going to get the wrapper script for Lucid done first since I know how to do that, that way we can start the testing and have about a month until we have to push to Lucid
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, conflicts in a branch, not sure how. did you do a revert at some point?
<fta> conflicts in d/control
<micahg> xul192 needs to be updated to not use PIE for natty, I'll do this before the bot run later tonight
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmmm, i've not changed much in debian/control
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i thought i updates xul192 already
<chrisccoulson> s/updates/updated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you did, I must have missed it, feel free
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, forgot to push ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> ok, just pushed that now
 * micahg was wondering why the others were done
 * micahg just didn't want to have to poke lamont again to kill the prism build
<fta> chrisccoulson, something nov 3. i reverted a bunch of my branches to before that point. re-spinning now
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<fta> http://q-funk.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-no-longer-ships-debianchangelog.html !?? wtf?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-31
<Fudge> hi in regards to tbird 7.0 crashing when mails deleted when using gnome-orca, 7.0.1 is doing same thing but has not been as frequent. I actually thought it was fixed till now. Crash ID: bp-0f0ce788-1750-44c5-b0a0-c79462111031
<gnomefreak> WARNING!!! Stupid Question::: How the hell do you export bookmarks from FireFox-runk. Version: 10.0~a1~hg20111027r79297-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> s/-runk/trunk
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  I hope UDS is going well so far.  bwinton and I will be there tomorrow in the afternoon!
<gnomefreak> anyway to export bookmarks in ff-trunk?
<gnomefreak> nevermind i found it
<gnomefreak> i hate that the controls are not attached to the app
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-01
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why Thunderbird doesnt follow the same "rules" as other apps in Unity
<gnomefreak> Thunderbird keeps the controls on the window, other apps put controls in the upper panel
<gnomefreak> nevermind it seems gnome-terminal does the same, not sure why though
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
<chrisccoulson> hmmmmm, no m_conley yet?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm here!
<chrisccoulson> oh!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm in Orlando. :)
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> i didn't see your name there?
<chrisccoulson> where are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: bwinton and I arrived an hour or so ago - we're in the Design Theatre talk in Bonaire 6.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: where are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm in the python 3 session in bonaire 5
<chrisccoulson> i'll pop in in a second ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since you're here in the python session, I noticed no dep on python for firefox, but I know it's used somewhere, is it only used to make the tarball?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah (and apport)
<micahg> ok
<bhearsum> how's UDS?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-02
<h2o64> bonjour parlez-vous français
<h2o64> gdw
<louis__> hello
<louis__> Are you speak french
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-03
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here this week!
<FernandoMiguel> morning. today is Thursday
<mfisch> Can someone point me to directions that work for migrating folders from Evo to Tbird?
<mfisch> The folder structure in Evo does not match what any of the directions specify
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-05
<gnomefreak> lightning doesnt work with daily tb build
<gnomefreak> any chance it is just a version number or does it trully not support
<gnomefreak> i found lightning nightly builds :)
<gnomefreak> well this is strange. i installed the nightly lightning and it is enabled but i cant find it anywhere
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-06
<micahg> joelesko_: per http://blog.mozilla.com/meeting-notes/archives/697, seamonkey will most likely not be simulshipping on tuesday, so when they generate the next beta, let's try to get it building on precise (we'll push to oneiric once it's released)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-02
<blitz> hello. I was using the aurora ppa in 12.04, but after switching to 12.10 I've been trying to get firefox-trunk to work in the ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa. how do I get firefox-trunk to show up in the dash instead of the old firefox aurora build I was using
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-03
<gnomefreak> anyone home?
<gnomefreak> for some reason chromium daily for quantal fails during apt-get update
<gnomefreak> it uesd to work fine
<gnomefreak> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-01
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/thunderbird-eds-extension
<dupondje> is there some addon available for that? Can't find it in the TB addons search
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-03
<HidraFoxxD> Parlo italiano
<HidraFoxxD> Che parla italiano
<HidraFoxxD> you speak Spanish
<HidraFoxxD> Ustedes hablan español
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-26
<fredw> hi chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-28
<itsme37206> could you please provide mozilla-daily for Ubuntu 15.10?
<itsme37206> and there are a lot of build failures: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-10-29
<mocha_LV> Hello, I can't connect to Dell Remote Access Controller (DRAC5) from Firefox Quantum, it's open blank page. No problem before quantum, and from chrome or IE (try on other win worsktation ).  In witch direction You suggest try to start search for solution?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-10-31
<Ridley5> hi all :)
<Ridley5> Mozilla Team 
